# 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel



## PCGH-Redaktion (6. Oktober 2009)

*9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel


----------



## jupph (6. Oktober 2009)

*9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Weil ich des Gewinnes würdig bin,
bin ich doch auch kein reiches Kind.
Wünsch mir trotzdem diese Hardware,
dann wird das noch ein schönes Jähr.

Bin der PCGH immer treu,
auch vor nem Abo ich mich niemals tscheu.
Hab trotzdem nimmer was gewonnen,
doch die Hoffnung ist mir nie zeronnen.

oder

Weil ich der erste bin und UNBEDINGT haben will!
Bitte bitte bitte bitte!


----------



## D!str(+)yer (6. Oktober 2009)

*9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Dann wollen wir mal 
Warum ich das Paket verdienen würde?

Also ich würde besonders den 975 XE für den Hwbot und vor allem für das PCGH Team Quälen.
In nicht alzu ferner Zeit steigt hier eine kleine OC session, bei der sich der XE sicher gut machen würde 

Das große Ziel vor Augen, uns in die Top 10 zu beißen würde der CPU sicher für das benutzt für was er gebaut wurde


----------



## 4blue (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ich möchte der Gewinner sein, weil mein betagter PC  eine Aufrüstung vertragen könnte und weil ich seit vielen Jahren PC Games & PC Games Hardware Abonennt bin


----------



## Coregrinder (6. Oktober 2009)

*9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Hallo PCGH Team,

warum habe ich es verdient dieses Paket zu bekommen.

Aus finanziellen gründen und meinem doch ehr milden Lohn halte ich mich seit Jahren immer nur mit Mainstreamhardware über Wasser um wenigstens die aktuellen Spiele spielen zu können. Ich bin einervon den Menschen die immernoch glauben bei solchen Gewinnspielen etwas gewinnen zu dürfen und nehme stehts dran teil. Außer neuer Spam im mailpostfach kam nie was dabei raus *schade das ich nie die AGB´s lese*...

ich würde mich riesig freuen wenn ich dieses Paket gewinnen würde...

als Dankeschön würde ich mein altes Mobo und mein Pentium D925 verschenken...

also wenn ich gewinne und jemand nen altes MSI motherboard (SLI fähig aber 1,5 Jahre alt und gebraucht erworben...+ pentium D925 ) gebrauchen kann würde ich mich riesig freuen...


----------



## freakyd84 (6. Oktober 2009)

*9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

[X]Die allererste Ausgabe der PC Games Hardware samt Unterschriften (einzigartig)

warum ich es verdiene? weil ich einer der treusten fan euer zeitschrift bin und diese seid weiß-ich-nicht-mehr-wann, auf jedenfall sehr lange, jeden monat kaufe und lese und mein computerhardware wissen zu 80% aus eure zeitschrift besteht. daher möchte ich mich gern für die erste ausgabe freuen. die würde ich einrahmen und ander wand hängen


----------



## Riplex (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ich verdiene es, weil ich in einem Gewinnspiel noch nie was gewonnen hab.
Echt deprimierend


----------



## Jami (6. Oktober 2009)

*9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Naja, weil ich seit ich die PCGH lese (seit nunmehr 2 Jahren), an nichts anderes mehr denken kann, und weil ich den gesammelten Heften seither jeden Abend huldige. Und weil Henner mein Idol ist.
Ach und:


----------



## Gargoul (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

weil ich noch nie einen intel hatte und mich darüber riesig freuen würde. 
viell glück allen Mitspielern.


----------



## Grunert (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Gerade ich "verdiene" dieses CPU, da dies das erste Gewinnspiel seit Abschaffung der freien PCGH-Mitarbeiter ist, ich also mitmachen darf 
Mein SingleCore AMD Athlon 64 3800+ auch nach Rente schreit und ich der "neunte" Poster hier im Thread bin  (ohne "PCGH-System"bot).

Ich wünsche euch noch viel Erfolg für die nächsten 9 Jahre!


----------



## KingXs (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Wieso Ich es verdiene?

Weil Alienware nichts taugt!
Und gewinnen ist auch mal angesagt


----------



## seeker (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Hallo PCGH-TEam,

ich würde mich wahnsinnig über dieses Paket freuen, weil ich es meinem Bruder schenken würde, der diese Seite (noch) nicht kennt.
Er hat nicht gerade viel Geld und kann sich keinen spieletauglichen Rechner leisten, zockt aber unheimliche gerne! Den Rest würde ich mit meiner Fam ihm dann zum Geburtstag schenken ... dann könnte auch er dank PCGH endlich wieder aktuelle Games spielen 

Daher würde ich mich sehr freuen, wenn ich (respektive mein Bruder) der Gewinner dieses Gewinnspiels wäre.

Beste Grüße,
Philipp


----------



## Malkav85 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Hallo PCGH Redaktion,

weshalb ich das Paket gewinnen dürfte?

Da ich seit einiger Zeit finanziel nicht gut dastehe, würde ich mich über die Hardware sehr, sehr freuen. Durch PCGH konnte ich mich kontinuirlich weiterbilden, weil eure Zeitschrift verständlich ist und gut bebildert. Daher bin ich seit 2000 treuer Käufer und seit einiger Zeit auch Abonent.

Besonders freuen aber würde ich mich über das Beyerdynamic MMX 300 in individuellem Design (einzigartig). Als Musiker (Bassist) konnte ich diese kopfhörer schon mal auf der Musikmesse in Frankfurt probehören und bin total begeistert. 

Ich will nicht schleimen. Daher höre ich an dieser Stelle auf 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Marc


----------



## s-pisch (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Moin moin,
ich denke, das ich auch mal was zu gewinnen verdient habe, denn dieses Glück war mir bis jetzt noch nicht zu gegen.
Gruß ich


----------



## Kruemel4480 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ich würde mich riesig über den Gewinn freuen weil ich schon seit vielen Jahren an der selben Gurke arbeiten muss. 
Nen 1800er Athlon mit ner total langsamen Geforce 4.

Da ich leider Hartz 4 Empfänger bin und mir keinen aktuellen Rechner leisten kann hätte ich diesen Rechner verdient.

Grußß Markus


----------



## Cleriker (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Weil ich früher schon viel vor Computern gesessen und gespielt habe.
Ich aber erst durch die PCGH ein zum Hardware-fan geworden bin und seit dem am liebsten den ganzen tag am pc schrauben würde, mir das aber leider nicht leisten kann. Deshalb habe ich schon all meine Nachbarn, Bekannten, Verwandten und Kollegen dazu gebracht, dass nur noch ich an ihren system basteln und neue zusammenstellen darf.
(Wenn ihr mal meiner Freundin begegnet rennt einfach schnell weg... die findet das nämlich nicht so gut )
Bitte, bitte, bitte.

Wäre der Wahnsinn!
Trotzdem auch viel Glück allen anderen.


----------



## TheRealBecks (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Herrlich, ich liebe solche Threads, denn es ist immer recht amüsant zu lesen, wie sich alle bemühen Geschenke abzufassen! Jeder versucht es auf seine Art und Weise; mit Betteln, Flehen, indem man sich als überlegen oder unterdrückt darstellt, man seine fast aussichtslose Chance auf diesen Gewinn darlegt, mit Humor, Spaß und kreativen Einlagen - oder eben nichts von alledem, indem man folgendes schreibt:

Ich bin toll und daher der richtige für dieses Geschenk! 

Auf weitere 9 Jahre PCGH!


----------



## UTDARKCTF (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ich brauch den Prozessor um im kommenden Winter mein Arbeitszimmer zu heizen, es gibt nichts schlimmeres als beim Zocken zu frieren !


----------



## B.Ray (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ich verdiene dieses Paket, da ich bis jetzt noch bei keinem Gewinnspiel Glück hatte und ich schon seit Jahren PCGH lese (Seit 3 Jahren pcgh online, 2 jahre davor pcgh abonennt und davor ca 1 Jahr PC Games)
Außerdem hat mein aktueller AMD 64 3200+ mit NForce4 Platine langsam ausgesorgt, jedoch fehlt mir das nötige Kleingeld.


----------



## Satruma (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Hi
ihr wollt wissen warum ich dieses Pack  verdient habe.

Ich lese seit ca 5 Jahren regelmässig die PC-Games und auch die PC-Games Hardware. Ich habe schon diverse Artikel aus der PCGH auch selber ausprobiert wie z.B. Wasserkühlungs Einbau usw.
Ich informiere mich gerne und auch oft in der PCGH über neue Trends und lese die Tests zu der Hardware durch.

Um die Frage kurz zu beantworten.

Ich bin ein treuer und langjäriger anhänger  der PCG und möchte auch mal ein System auf dem stande der Zeit besitzen.

MFG 

Satruma aka Jörg


----------



## ernei (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Warum ich?

- weil ich ein treuer Leser (online und Print) bin.
- mit Eurer empfohlenen Hardware meinen ganzen Bekanntenkreis ausgestatet habe
- auf einen Intel 7200 mit einer 8800GT spiele und auch gerne mal nicht mit minimalen Details und ohne Kantenglätung Spielen würde.

Und die schnellste Desktop CPU meinem Folding@Home Team "70335" zu mehr Leistung verhelfen würde.

Aber ich verspreche Euch, ich bleibe auch ohne Gewinn weiterhin ein treuer Leser.

Grüss ernei


----------



## zipmar (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

warum verdiene ich dieses Paket?
weil ich ...
... jedem der ein Problem mit seiner Hardware hat das PCGH-Forum empfehle.
... Empfehlungen nur nach durchforstung eurer Seite und den Heften die bei mir fein säuberlich im Regal stehen gebe.
... vermutlich einer der treusten Fan's eurer Zeitschrift und Webseite bin.
... ich noch nie was gewonnen habe.
... also fast Perfekt!

Grüße und macht weiter so

zipmar


----------



## Rage79 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

warum ich den gewinn verdiene? weil ich als leidenschaftlicher gamer mit frau und 2 kindern mein großes hobby einfach nicht mehr in vollen zügen genießen kann mit meinem alten system..


----------



## maxxbax (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Hm, was schreib ich nur ...  da fällt mir folgendes ein ...  ich schilder es mal so:

"Ich denke ICH bin der PASSENDE GEWINNER, denn durch diesen Gewinn erfreue ich gleichzeitig die Online-Shops meines Vertrauen, da ich mir ja noch zusätzlich Komponenten dazu kaufen muss.
Also helfe ich mit der zusätzlichen Investition auch unserer Wirtschaft bzw. kann den Chefs der verschiedenen Online-Sops ein Lächeln auf deren Gesichter zaubern das ich einer Ihrer Kunden bin "

Auf weitere entwicklungsreiche und interessante 9 Jahre PCGH.de


----------



## dosenfisch (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ich verdiene den guten 975er, da mein 920er im Sommer keine 3.8GHz schaft


----------



## TheSlayedGuardian (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ich verdiene diese in CPU Form gegossene Verschmelzung von purer Power und schlichter Eleganz weil ich ... das muss doch wohl zu machen sein, das ist doch nicht so schwer... 

     *sing* Doch es mir nix eingefallen, ich hatte keine Idee  *sing*
*sing* ich war nicht kreativ genug und schon entschwand meine *sing*
                 *sing*      Core I7 Extreme-e      *sing*

P.S.: Mir ist doch noch nen Grund eingefallen 
        Meine Mama bräuchte auch mal dringend einen eigenen PC.
        Deshalb würde ich mich bereit erklären im Falle eines Gewinns von  
        Board + CPU meinen jetzigen Q9650+Asus P5B Premium Vista Edition
        an meine liebe Mama zu spenden !!! 
        So sind doch nun wirklich alle glücklich


----------



## NICO79 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Da meine finanziellen Mittel fast ausschlieslich für das Studium meiner Frau aufgebraucht werden und ich deshalb noch immer mit einem Athlon XP 1700+ zurechtkommen muss, bin auf diese Art und Weise gezwungen, mir endlich den Hochgenuss vernünftiger Hardware zu erbetteln.

Ich will doch nur spielen nur spielen......

Mal abgesehen davon das als GPU noch eine GeForce2 MX als Rechenknecht in dem Oldtimerbaukasten, den ich meinen PC nenne, im Einsatz ist, kann ich aufgrund des AGP-Steckplatzes endlich das Argument bei meiner Frau vorbringen, dass eine neue Graka besorgt werden muss. (PCIe).

..... Daten sagen mehr als tausend Worte!!!

Trotz der oben beschriebenen Lage, kaufe ich seit fast 9 Jahren jede PC Games Hardware Ausgabe und depremiere mich seit langem mit neuer Hardware die vorhanden ist, nur leider nicht bei mir!!!!

THX ans PC Games Hardware Team für die sensationelle Arbeit.


----------



## TK-XXL (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ich verdiene ihn weil ich momentan leider nur nen Sempron140@ Athlon2 drin habe und der nur mit 2,4Ghz läuft und ich zu gerne mal den i7 testen würde,aber leider das Geld dafür habe


----------



## Zerebo (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ich habe diesen Gewinn verdient,weil mein Pc an einer schlimmen unheilbaren Form des Bluescreen of Death leidet.
Leider kann ich mir ,als armer Student, die teure Mainboardtransplantation nicht leisten und bin deshalb auf diesen Gewinn angewiesen.


----------



## NewBie (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Wieso ich dieses super Paket verdiene?

Ok, die Zeitschrift ist toll, ich wende sie immer an usw... damit zu den weiteren Threads auch was gesagt ist 

Weil das Wissen aus PCGH immer zum Angeben am nächsten Stammtisch reicht 

Aber auch weil ich seit der ersten Ausgabe - JA, die Ausgabe die auch hier verlost wird (nur eben ohne Unterschriften) - JEDES, reguläre Heft, bis auf die Sonderhefte, gekauft habe. 5 DM hats damals gekostet 

Ein Beweisfoto kann natürlich angefertigt werden.

Sollte ich das Paket bekommen, dann wird die Zeitschrift auch umgehend abonniert


----------



## STER187 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ach ja..ein Gewinnspiel..das is was Schönes.. 

Gehe davon aus das die Statistik etwas zu gewinnen wieder Recht behält , aber was solls...da ich gestern ein erfolgreiches Date mit der *Glücksfee* hatte probier ichs mal.  (alter war die scharf )

Ihr würdet gerne wissen wieso ich das Paket gewinnen sollte?

*Naja, ganz einfach eigentlich. Weil ich mir den Arsch abfreuen würde. Punkt. *


Sodala denke der Spaß beim Schreiben wars schon wert. Seid echt in Ordnung PCGH..

schöne Grüße vom Land neben an..

mfg
STER187


----------



## NewBie (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*



TK-XXL schrieb:


> Ich verdiene ihn weil ich momentan leider nur nen Sempron140@ Athlon2 drin habe und der nur mit 2,4Ghz läuft und ich zu gerne mal den i7 testen würde,aber leider das Geld dafür habe




Du hast leider die Kohle dafür? Dann kauf dir einen


----------



## cube83 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Weil ich zurzeit nur ueber einen Athlon mit 500MHz verfuege . . .


----------



## OnkelTitus (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ich habe das Paket verdient, weil das Board perfekt zu meinem geplantem Extrem-Black&Blue Mod passen würde und meine GTX260, 1,7GB, PE von Edel-Graka, sich mit dem Q6600 ein wenig langweilt


----------



## Arhey (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

*Erstmal herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 9. Geburtstag!*

Ich würde gerne als treuer Leser und Besucher von PCGH die CPU ganz im Sinne der Seite und des Heftes nutzen.

Ich als AMD User würde gerne mal die stärkste CPU des Konkurrenten gegen meine antretten lassen. Da die CPU für die meisten Leute unbezahlbar ist, (auch für mich) wärs eine tolle Erfahrung.

Ich würde auch ein paar Tests machen und die hier veröffentlichen um die Unterschiede zwischen der Mittelklasse CPU und der stärksten CPU aufzuzeigen. Durch Übertakten könnte ich dann die stärkste Intel CPU simulieren.

Ansonsten würde ich die CPU auch für Folding @ home nutzen.

Also wenn ich gewinne, dann profitiere nicht nur ich von der CPU, sondern auch die Community.

Viel Glück an alle Teilnehmer!


----------



## sase (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Hallo 

ich habe ihn verdient weil ich immer lieb und brav gewesen bin 

Ausserdem das Heft schon seit Jahren lese mir aber nie die darin vorgestellte Hardware leisten konnte 

mfg
Sase


----------



## ExeCuter (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ich hab das Paket verdient, weil ich dann einen Rechner damit zusammestellen würde, den ich endlich mal zu was nützlichen Gebrauchen kann. 
Zusätzlicher Nebeneffekt:
Ich würde meinen jetzigen Rechner meiner Freundin (Seit knapp 4 1/2 Jahren) schenken, damit sie ENDLICH mit mir eine 3D-Applikation spielen kann, da sie nur meinen (noch viel älteren) Barebone mit OnBoard Grafik hat und sie liebend gerne mit mir Borderlands zocken möchte (und wir natürlich keine Konsolen besitzen [*würg*] und viel zu wenig Geld für einen Borderlandsfähigen Rechner )


----------



## Blacki (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Moin Moin

warum ich des Gewinnes würdig bin???
Weil es meiner Seele gut tun würde auch endlich mal was gewinnen.
Ich hab nämlich noch nie etwas gewonnen.
und das deprimiert wirklich.

mit freundlichen grüßen
Blacki


----------



## Rakyr (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ich hab das Teil *nicht *verdient weil ich außer ein paar Kommentaren überhaupt nichts für PCGH Online bzw die Community getan habe (Abo zählt ja nur für Print). Und ich rechne auch nicht damit jemals irgendwas zu gewinnen weil man im Leben einfach nichts geschenkt bekommt. 

Aber falls ich irgendwie irgendwas davon in die Finger kriegen würde (gewonnen, gekauft oder gestohlen), würd ich Teile meines jetzigen PCs meinem kleinen bro "zur verfügung stellen"


----------



## night-ger (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Warum soll ich gewinnen ?  Na ja weil ich euch mein Geburtstagsständchen ersparre!
Aber trotzdem gibts nen Happy Birthday 
Noch ein Grund warum ich gewinnen sollte ist, dass ich kein besseres Hardware Magazin kenne als EUCH  


Und noch viele erfolgreiche Jahre!


----------



## oveguma (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ich verdiene die CPU, weil ich eben KEIN Laptop zum Studienbeginn gesponsort bekomme, mein altes gerade verreckt (512MB RAM abzgl. Grafik rocken ohne Ende, wuhu...) und ich zu den armen Würstchen gehöre, die noch nie was gewonnen haben.


----------



## lionheart2000de (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ja denn: 44 Jahre alt, seit drei Semestern Student im zweiten Bildungsweg, vorher sieben Jahre privatinsolvent und Hartz 4 - ergo: zuviel Geld zum Leben, zuwenig Geld zum Computeraufrüsten - mein PC ist hoffnungslos veraltet. Der 975er Intel gäbe mir dann Luft mit der Aufrüsterei bis das Studium rum ist und ich dann die Wirtschaft wieder selber ankurbeln kann. ICH HABS ECHT VERDIENT - aber ich gönns auch allen anderen


----------



## surfalex2000 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Weil ich zurzeit ein Casecon plane, in dem nur dieses System würdevoll einen gerechten Platz finden würde. Dokumentiert wird das ganze natürlich wieder, wie immer von meiner FULLHD Kamera von Anfang bis zum Schluss, und damit meine ich nicht nur den Einbau der Hardware sondern den kompletten Aufbau des Casecon´s. Und natürlich ist eine Wasserkühlung Pflicht in diesen System.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/c...au-casecon-name-wird-gesucht.html#post1165874



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ich verdiene das Plattform-Packet , da ich mich sehr für moderne PC Technik interessier und auch sehr viel Grafikdesign mache, und auch gerne einmal eine Runde spiele.
MFG Jarafi


----------



## loco30 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Es ist eine gute Frage. 

Warum sollte ich der Gewinner sein?

Weil ich seit Anfang von PCGH dabei bin, und zu Hause immer noch der PCGH Nummer 1 Magazin habe. (ja, der mit em Voodoo 5 6000) 

Ausserdem neben gelegentliche Magazine, bin ich mindestes ein Mal täglich online auf die Seite.

Bin gespannt wer gewinnt.


----------



## vAro (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team!

Meine Gründe, weshalb ich diesen Preis (diese Preise) verdiene sind folgende:

Ich möchte mich nicht darauf berufen, dass ich seit Jahren die PC Games Hardware lesen, schon länger ein Abo besitze und täglich mehrmals auf eurer Homepage lande, um die News und interessanten Artikel zu lesen. Das sind keine Gründe sondern Tagsachen!

Ich bin der Auserwählte, weil ich es mir kaum vorstellen kann, wie heiß (im Sinne von sexy) ich es finden würde, diesen Prozessor in meinen Händen zu halten. Schon allein beim Anblick der Verpackung steigt meine Speichelproduktion an und lässt mich davon Träumen, wie schön es wär, soetwas zu besitzen.
Ihr fragt euch jetzt, dieser komische Typ findet Hardware sexy? Jap, tut er. Nicht damit wir uns falsch verstehen, es ist ein anderes sexy. Ein sexy das mich Erstaunen lässt, mir vorstellen lässt, wie grandios es wäre, diese Hardware in den eigenen Rechner einzubauen und von der hervorragenden Optik mal abgesehen! Alles das sind Faktoren, die Hardware zu einem optischen Meisterwerk machen und zudem mit Leistung en Masse prahlen. Egal ob superteuer bis hin zu unbezahlbar für den Durchschnittsuser, Hardware in Form von CPUs serviert auf den feinsten Mainboards, mit so vielen Anschlüssen & Zubehör, wo man schon vor dem Kauf weiß, das wird für die Ewigkeit reichen über Grafikkarten mit von Haus aus erhöhten Taktfrequenzen und total flashender Optik zu RAM Riegeln mit einer passiven und als extra Sahnebonbon zusätlichen aktiven Kühlung, das, genau das, verpasst mir diesen Wow-Effekt! Wieso sollten man davon nicht Träumen dürfen, wie es wäre das Luxusgut an Hardware zu besitzen? Das gefällt mir und deswegen bin ich der Auserwählte! Denn für so eine einzigartige CPU benötigt man so einen einzigartien User, der die Hardware so lieben wird, wie sie es auch verdient hat, geliebt zu werden, denn ohne euch, könnte ich niemals an solche Hardware herankommen, weil es sonst mein Konto sprengen würde und selbst ihr in euren Büros diese Explosion hören würdet.

Vielen Dank für das Lesen meines Beitrages! Bitte lasst es mich wissen, wenn Ihr meint, dass ich Euer Mann bin.

Grüße,
Christoph a.k.a vAro


----------



## JKS (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ich freu mich echt, dass PCGH nun schon so lang existiert, hab mich dort sehr oft über technische Neuerungen informiert. Leider hatte ich bei meinem letzten PC Kauf vor ca. 3 Jahren etwas Pech, ich kaufte mir damals nen Athlon X2 4600 mit ner schönen 7900gt. Und als dieser schöne Rechner grad bei mir zuhaus stand, kamen die neuen Intel-Prozessoren heraus und die 8000 Serie von Nvidia erschien auch recht schnell. Und so war mein schöner schneller Rechner innerhalb von 3 Wochen nur noch die hälfte Wert und auch nicht mehr sehr schnell. Und jetzt hab ich kein Geld mehr für nen neuen Rechner. Wie ihr also seht, bräuchte ich schon nen schnelleren Rechner, zumal bald Stalker "Call of Prypiat" herauskommt.


----------



## reiwep61 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ganz klar, weil die Gewinne genauso einzigartig gut sind wie die *PCGH selbst.
*


----------



## submit (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

weil ich 

1. direkt aus der arbeit poste (obwohl bei uns eigentlich so gut wie
alle seiten geblockt sind - ausser *zumglück* PCGH) und 

2. immer schon einmal so ein exorbitantes hardwarestück mein eigen nennen will (eines das man sich eigentlich nie in seinem leben normalerweise freiwillig leisten würde)


grüsse


----------



## quarante-sept (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ich habe den Gewinn verdient, weil ich meiner Oma meinen alten, momentanen PC sponsoren werde. Ihr PC ist asbachuralt, ziemlich laut, strahlt wahrscheinlich elektromagnetisch und seit kurzem zudem noch kaputt und funktionsuntüchtig. Deshalb möchte ich ihr nun meinen PC übergeben, damit sie wieder Solitär in einem angenehmen Klima frönen kann.
Und weil ich dann keinen Rechner mehr habe, brauche ich natürlich die Grundlage für einen neuen von euch!

greetz,
quarante-sept


----------



## Speedguru (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ich habe den Gewinn verdient, weil ich mir bald meinen ersten PC selbst zusammenbaue und ich eine robuste Grundlage brauche, die PCGH gerade verlost!

MFG

Speedguru


----------



## Owly-K (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Das Owly K verdient diese Hardware, weil


die CPU dann viel gutes tun würde (Folding@Home)
das Owly K sich den Kram nicht selbst leisten könnte
das Owly K bei Gewinnspielen bisher immer 'n büschn zu kurz kam
PCGH die tollste Zeitschrift/Webseite auffe janze Welt is
das Owly K ein toller Hecht ist
das Owly K meistens immer ganz brav war
das Owly K gut mit der CPU umgehen und sie nie zu Tode OCen würde
die Erde sich um die Sonne dreht


----------



## Eiswolf93 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Hallo,

ich würde mit diesem Untersatz auch dem Forum helfen. Einmal würde ich einen Lesertest schreiben, indem ich den 975 mit meinen zutode gebenchten E8500 vergleichen würde. Zudem könnt ich auch das Smackover gegen das Rampage 2 Extreme antreten lassen. Das ist das mindeste was man für diesen Preis tuen muss!

Natürlich würde die CPU hauptsachlich für HwBot benötigt. Dafür wurde ja auch diese CPU auch geschaffen. Durch den Verkauf meines alten Systemes würde ich Grafikkarten kaufen und Punkte schaufeln bis zum geht nicht mehr. Mit dieser CPU kann auch endlich der lange Konkurenzkampf gegen HWLuxx ein Ende nehmen.

Außerdem könnte ich mein erspartes geld, dass ich eigentlich für ein neues System gespart habe, doch für meine anstehende Führerscheinprüfung nutzen. --> Mehr Mobiltität für Sessions^^

Mit diesem System könnte ich auch anderen Projekten, wie F@H helfen, zudem bin ich die letzten 2 Jahre sehr aktiv im Forum, habe nur gutes getan und auch eine positive Bewertung am Markplatz.(natürlich würde mein altes System am Markplatz verkauft

Was es sonst noch zu sagen gibt? Ich werde PCGH/PCGHX noch länger treu bleiben und noch auf viele weitere Jahre anstoßen!

Lang lebe die PCGH

mit freundlichen Grüßen Eiswolf93


----------



## g-13mrnice (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Nun, ich persönlich würde mich natürlich ebenfalls über diese hammermäßige Hardware tierisch freuen. Ob ich es verdient hätte, nunja liebe Redakteure, dies obliegt letztendlich Eurer Entscheidung, aber wir würden alle hiervon profitieren: *Ihr *lasst mein Gamerherz und mit dieser Hardware verbunden auch das Abschlagkonto meines regionalen Energieversorgers höher springen. Und *ich* revonchiere mich damit, dass die PC Games Hardware damit den Weltweit, ja wenn nicht sogar !!!Universumweit!!! einzigen treuen Forum-User mit auf pcgh.de geeichter Startseite hat, welcher aufgrund dieses Gewinnspieles das Weihnachtsfest 4 Wochen früher erleben darf als jedes andere auf Kohlenstoff basierende Lebewesen!!! Was für eine Publicity!!! Alle großen Nachrichtenmagazine und vielleicht auch die Bravo (das wird hart) werden Schlange stehen um Interviews mit PCGH-Redakteuren und Usern zu bekommen oder Fotos von der, durch den staatlich bereitgestellen Bankenrettungsfond finanzierten, Gewinnerparty zu schießen dessen Feuerwerkfinale selbst das chinesische 60-Jahre Fest vorkommen lassen wird wie die Einweihung einer Fast-Food Bude!! 

vote for us: PCGH.de & G-13MrNice!!! 

​


----------



## Replicator (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Replicator hat den Gewinn verdient. Ganz klar. Warum ?

- Nun, ich lese die PCGH seit es das 1. Heft am Kiosk gab
- PCGH ist die beste Games-Hardware Zeitschrift auf dem Markt und ich bleibe Euch treu
- selbst auf der Arbeit bin ich denganzen Tag im Forum Online und harre da der News die reinkommen
- und als wichtigster Grund: mit Familie hat man nur selten die Möglichkeit, sich was Neues anzuschaffen....


----------



## poiu (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Hallo 

Ich könnte schleimen wie toll ihr seit, aber das lass ich lieber sein,  nicht meine art  bin eher Kritischer User 

Warum Ich , gute Frage!
Was ich für ein Mitglied dieser Comunity bin und ob ich denn Gewinn verdiene, da lasse ich besser meine Postings und Berichte für mich sprechen. 
Lobeshymnen auf mich selbt singen,  nee muss nicht sein XD


Aber da ein Bild mehr sagt als tausend Worte :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bild zwei 

so als entscheidungshilfe ^^


Gruß und viel Glück allen Anderen 

Poiu


----------



## WamBam (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Mein poetischer Nickname sollte doch als Begründung ausreichen, oder?


----------



## Warhead78 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ich bin mit meinem P4 nicht mehr auf der Höhe der Zeit und stelle mir gerade ein i5-System zusammen. Deswegen bin ich auch alle 5 Minuten hier im Forum unterwegs. Vielleicht habe ich ja mal Glück.
Wünsch euch allen noch was.


----------



## Geicher (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ich würde die CPU brauchen, da meine letzten 2 sich innerhalb von 2 Monaten
in Rauch aufgelöst haben.
Ich kaufe mir die PCGH seit ich Denken kann, habe aber noch nie etwas gewonnen.

 wirdDen Prozessor würde ich vor allem für das HWbot Team für pcgh nutzen, und in Zukunft in meinem Spielerechner einen Platz finden.


Also PCGH, ich muss einfach nochmal ein dickes Lob ausprechen, eure Zeitschrift ist das beste vom Besten und das Forum genauso!
Weiter so!!!!!!


----------



## Michael2812 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mich gerne um dieses Set bewerben, da ich mir zu gerne einen 1336er i7 zulegen möchte, aber das Budget dieses Jahr nicht mitspielt. 
Da ich mir vor einiger Zeit eine Wasserkühlung zugelegt habe, muss ich die passenden Kühler auch mit einrechnen und dann wirds schon recht teuer. Außerdem wollte ich schon immer mal eine Intel EE haben! 
Schreibe dann auch gerne ein Umbautagebuch und einen Erfahrungsbericht über dieses hoffentlich geniale Teil. 
PCGH lese ich schon ewig und gewonnen hab ich wie die meisten auch noch nichts, obwohl ich bei so ziemlich jeder Gelegenheit dabei war... 

MfG

Nachtrag 08.10.09: Heute abend hat mein Laptop 2 Monate nach Ablauf der Garantie den Geist aufgegeben, Mainboard schrott. Meine Laune sollte für jeden nachvollziehbar sein


----------



## rambo-german (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Warum meine Adresse die Adresse sein soll, an die ihr die Preise verschickt?
-weil ich mehrmals täglich eure Seite besuche
-weil ich dank Euch trotz meiner wenigen Zeit nie den Anschluss an die aktuellen Entwicklungen im Technologiebereich verliere
-weil ich mir gerne mal wieder neue Spiele kaufen würde, mich das momentan aber nicht "traue", da deren Anforderungen die Leistung meines PC's weit überfordern
-weil ich mit der neuen CPU euer Folding@Home Team unterstützen werde
-weil ich dann meiner Schwester meinen PC geben könnte; ihrer lahmt ein wenig^^
-weil ich gerne mal etwas gewinnen möchte


----------



## Zecko_Vicath (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ich möchte mich für das Gewinnspiel bewerben, weil gewinnen Spass macht und das Mitmachen sowieso.
Der gesunde Egoismus darf natürlich auch nicht fehlen:
Also her mit den Sachen


----------



## Azrael Gamer (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Hallo alle miteinander,
Ich möchte hier gerne erklären, wieso gerade ich das Set bekommen möchte.

1. Im Moment spielt bei mir das Geld nicht mit, d.h. ich bekomm 1.1 für solch ein  perfektes System zu wenig Taschen- ,-geld 1.2 ist meine Schwester gerade eben erst studieren gegangen, d.h. für mich, dass ich wahrscheinlich weniger Taschengeld bekomme, sonst wird das mit dem Studium meiner Schwester vllt net passen  und das will auch ICH nicht .

2. Ich wollte mir dieses oder nächstes Jahr eigent ein neues System kaufen, doch s.o. hab ich leider nicht genug Geld dafür.

3. ein Core i7 war eigent schon immer mein Traum 

4. Besuche ich TAGTÄGLICH eure Seite, ob online oder offline. 

5.   benutze ich NUR wenn es Dinge sind, die nichts, aber auch rein GAR NICHTS mit Technick zu tun hat, ansonsten nutze ich immer eure Seite

6.       

7.   

MfG Azrael Gamer

P.S.: Und viel Glück an alle anderen, denn ohne Kampfgeist gibbet nix


----------



## judit (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

*Erstmal herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 9-Jährigem*!

Mein Rechner ist schon ziemlich alt und könnte eine Generalüberholung vertragen daher hoffe ich, dass ich gewinne!


----------



## fr3d3ric02 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

weil ich mindestens einmal täglich auf der seite bin meistens 5-6mal und weil ich noch NIE einen preis gewonnen habe  und weil das für mich der einzige grund in meinem leben wäre von AMD auf Intel unzusteigen 
noch ein grund mehr weil mein Mainboard gestern abgeraucht ist :'(


----------



## laerderon (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Werte PCGH in der Online-Version,

es gibt genau einen Grund, warum ich dieses Paket verdient hätte, warum ich es gewinnen sollte... Weil ich ehrlich bin.

Ich habe das Paket nicht verdient. Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht ist mein ABO mit der Ausgabe 9/09 ausgelaufen, ich trage also nicht mehr zu Eurem Umsatz bei.

Die Anzahl meiner Beiträge in Eurem Forum ist erschreckend klein. 

Die Klicks, welche ich auf die geschalteten Werbebanner gemacht habe.... Vernachlässigbar.

Kurz, es gibt keinen trifftigen Grund, gerade mich auszuwählen.

Ich habe übrigens einen neuen Fernseher und möchte mir gerne einen netten Rechner fürs Wohnzimmer daneben basteln. Einen, mit dem ich dann vielleicht auch mit 1920*1080 auf 37Zoll und höchsten Einstellungen zocken kann  Ja, wie geil wär das denn?   
Nicht, daß ich groß Erfahrung hätte mit Basteln (immer nur Standardgehäuse mit Standardkomponenten verschraubt, nix spektakuläres...) Aber wenn ich gewinne.... Und irgendwann mal fertig sein sollte mit basteln... Dann schmeiss ich nen Kasten Bier und Teile der Redaktion können auf ne Runde zock0rn vorbeikommen, na, wie wärs?


----------



## nulchking (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Hmm weil ich ne 2 in Mathe hab?  

Nein, also:

Ich würde mich wirklich sehr darüber freuen mal etwas gewinnen zu können.
Nur leider war das glück noch nicht so ganz auf meiner Seite  
Bin zwar erst seit Kurzer Zeit Leser des tollen Magazins (habe mich früher mit
der CBS rumgeschlagen  ) aber habe es mir doch regelmäßig gekauft.
Zudem habe ich mein allererstes Zeitschriften Abo hier abgeschlossen.
Wenn ich gewinnen sollte, würde ich den Prozessor erstmal unter Salz setzen  
um mal bei HWbot etwas fürs Team tun zu können.
Achja, habe ich schon geschrieben das ich gerne gewinnen will?


----------



## unterseebotski (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ich mache euch ein Angebot: ich gewinne den Hauptpreis und dann schließe ich SOFORT ein 2-Jahres-Abo ab! Na, wär das was?


----------



## peterpan361 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

weil ich täglich und mehrmals am tag auf pcgh.de bin
und wenn ich das paket gewinnen würde, "schmeiße" ich mein P4 System aus dem Fenster xD


----------



## handbal4ever (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

weil ich täglich auf der homepage bin da ich hie immer die neuesten infos zu hard und software bekomme.
auserdem bin ich schüler und habe kein geld für immer das neueste system und würde mich freuen mal eine neues system zu bekommen.
handball4ever
p.s. ihr seit die beste hard- und software seite im netz!!! weiter so!!


----------



## spartan1991 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ich verdiene zu gewinnen,da ich mir momentan einen PC mit meinem Vater teilen muss, da ich nicht genug Geld habe um mir selber einen guten PC zusammenzubauen. Aus diesem Grund wäre es toll, wenn ich den i7 gewinnen, da ich mir dann zu Weihnachten einen richtig guten PC zusammenstellen kann, den ich nicht mit meinem Vater teilen muss.

PS:Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 9jährigen bestehen!!


----------



## kbyte (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Also, liebe liebe liebe PCGH-Redaktion - zunächst mal alles alles alles alles gute zum Geburtstag  und: Ich sag' Euch jetzt mal warum ich den Preis verdient hab'...



Gute Frage... ... ...!
Ich bin ein Student, der wenig Geld zur Verfügung hat, aber dringend den von Euch verlosten Prozessor benötigt, u. a. für meine Studienarbeiten und für meine Freizeitaktivitäten
Ich bin ein Schüler, der wenig Geld zur Verfügung hat, aber dringend den von Euch verlosten Prozessor benötigt, u. a. für meine Schularbeiten und für meine Freizeitaktivitäten
Ich teile mir zurzeit einen Rechner mit meinen zwölf Geschwistern und meinen drei Eltern - da dieser PC leider nur über einen Intel 80486 Prozessor und ein 56K-Modem verfügt, habe ich mir also zusätlich noch einen riiieeesen Aufwand gemacht das hier niederzuschreiben
Zur Zeit bin ich leider arbeitslos und empfange kein Fördergeld, da ich bisher noch nicht über ein Jahr gearbeitet habe und bin daher knapp bei Kasse (das stimmt in etwa wirklich  - Also los! lasst mich gewinnen!!! [Ein Vorschlag - kein Befehl])
Ich will Euren Preis gar nicht weil ich schon 'nen Phenom-Prozessor hab' (AMD FTW!)
Meine Großmutter hat mir letztens meinen Rechner abgenommen, um kostengünstiger bei QVC zu shoppen, und hat mir Gewalt angedroht falls ich ihn zurückfordern sollte
Ich habe 1969 meine erste PC Games Hardware gekauft und ein Jahr später mein Lifetime-Abo abgeschlossen
Ich biete Euch an, ein Zwei-Jahres-Abo im Falle meines Gewinns abzuschließen
Im Übrigen hab' ich noch nie nie nie was gewonnen, nich' mal bei der Tombola im Kindergarten 
Ich würde Euch 100 € zukommen lassen
Ich spendier' Euch 'nen Kasten Bier
Ich spendier' Euch was ihr wollt (bis 100 €)
Ich arbeite beliebig lange kostenlos für Euch in der Redaktion
Davon mal abgesehen könnte ich plötzlich anstatt Eurem Magazin die c't lesen
Und gewinnen sollte ich auch weil ich einfach mal ehrlich bin und eigentlich den Preis nicht wirklich verdient habe
Außerdem kann ich den besagten Prozessor bei Folding@Home, Predictor@Home, Pong sowie Rosetta(ja ich meine den Stein)@Home voll auslasten - und das rund um die Uhr
Des Weiteren werde ich im Falle eines Gewinns den Prozessor und das Mainboard 24/7 auf Herz und Nieren testen und hier diverse Threads dazu vollspammen
(bitte nicht das "weil" zum Verständnis des Satzbaus vergessen (manchmal auch aufgrund von Rhetorik zu ignorieren))
Ich ein Skript geschrieben habe, dass Eure Website alle 10 Sekunden in meinen Browser lädt
Weil ich ein guter Mensch bin - aber sowas von...!!!!!1111hundertelf
Allen anderen wünsch' ich viel Glück *zwinker, zwinker*
Zu guter letzt, weil ich meinen Beitrag, der auf ein Zufallsprinzip abgezielt hat, hiermit nochmal editiert habe, in der Hoffnung hier noch zu gewinnen und weil ich zu müde und nicht übermäßig ehrgeizig bin, hier nicht noch mehr Fakten(!) zusammentragen


----------



## skdiggy (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

ich verdiene zu gewinnen ,weil ich einen uralten pc mit meinen 2 brüdern teilen muss.Einen eigenen Pc zu haben wäre sehr gut,weil ich es auch immer für die schule brauche und selber keins kaufen kann.


----------



## dontkn0wme (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ich würde es gerne gewinnen weil ich einen neuen pc brauche und ch im Moment einfach nicht das Geld dazu habe mir einen zu kaufen! Diese Seite ist einfach genial, ich habe sie sogar in meinem google Reader abonniert um immer informiert zu sein! Bitte hört niemals auf mit dieser Website!  Ich wünsche euch noch weiterhin alles gute mit der Website!

PS.: ich finde die neue Seite viel besser als die alte!


----------



## weeman22 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Warum ich gewinnen sollte,

ich könnte hier jetzt auch mein ganzes Leid und so hier reinschreiben, aber davon steht hier ja schon genug desshalb einfach:
Naja warum sollte ich eigentlich nicht mal was gewinnen.


----------



## Morten-H (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ich bin 16 jahre alt und lese jetzt seit 2 Jahren die PCGH die ich von meinem eigenen Taschengeld bezahlen muss...das aber auch gerne tue weil ich die Zeitschrift und die Website einfach Klasse finde.
Und da mir vor 3 Monaten mein Rechner komplett kapput gegangen ist...kein überspanungsschutz.
Muss ich momentan auf einem AMD Athlon XP 2400+ Rechner mit ner ATI Radeon 9550 spielen... nicht grade das Gelbe vom Ei.
Meine Eltern meinen dazu nur das ich keinen neuen Pc bräuchte und jetzt kann ich sehen wie ich NFS Shift spielen kann....


Also ich könnte was neues echt gut gebrauchen!

Please PCGH Pimp My PC!


----------



## holzwurmhw (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

warum ich gewinnen sollte?!

da ich in allen lagen meine vorredner toppe 

und außerdem habe ich noch nie was gewonnen, ihr würdet mich echt glücklich machen, wenn es auch nicht gleich der hauptpreis ist...

außerdem würde sich eine technische sachprämie sehr gut in meinem neuen pc darstellen, darum sollte ich etwas gewinnen  

und ... ich bin zudem auch noch PRINTLESER und unterstütze euch und fördere eure job´s


----------



## holzwurmhw (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*



holzwurmhw schrieb:


> warum ich gewinnen sollte?!
> 
> da ich in allen lagen meine vorredner toppe
> 
> ...



also, lasst mich gewinnen


----------



## Spockel (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ich hoffe drauf:
1. treuer Leser
2. Athlon 64 muß in Rente
3. würde nie das Geld dafür zusammenbekommen
4. habe noch nie bei einem Gewinnspiel gewonnen


PS: happy birthday und macht weiter so


----------



## Argead (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Also erstmal möcht ich loswerden, dass ich euere Seite und auch das Heft toll finde. ich lese es zwar erst seit 3 Monaten aber weiter so 

naja die Gründe warum ich gewinnen soltte  sind ja schon alle genannt also kann ich auch nur hoffen, dass ihr per Zufall auswählt, obwohl ich auch dann aller wahrscheinlichkeit nach nicht gewinnen werde  aber was solls versuchen kann mans ja 

Ich würde ihn jedenfalls gerne haben weil ein 975er weit außerhalb meiner Preisspanne liegt und ich mit diesem Prozesser dann doch erstmal für die nächsten Jahre ausgesorgt hätte. Es wäre auch ein Grund mal wieder an meinem Pc rumzubasteln 

Naja da ich eh nicht gewinne jetzt schon einmal HGW an den glücklichen Gewinner und viel spaß damit.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

*hiermit beteilig*

tja warum sollte ich gewinnen...?
weil ich dann damit mein erstes selbstgebautes System aufbauen würde 
und nicht nur ein bestehendes (komplett) hochrüsten 
und das auch noch mit Komponenten die kein normal-sterblicher zu Gesicht bekommt ^^

wird natürlich auch mit SLI und 3DVision kräftig gestresst..

so damit ihr keine Romane lesen müsst, endet die Bewerbung hier


----------



## Nilson89 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Hallo erstmal und alles Gute wünsche ich 

Warum habe ich es verdient, einen Gewinn abzustauben. Wirklich erklären kann man dies schwer, denn ich denke jeder hat der eure Seite regelmäßig besucht hat dies verdient.

Zu mir kann ich nur sagen, dass ich pcgameshardware jeden Tag besuche. Ob ich nun auf der Arbeit bin oder zu Hause, ich schau rein. Denn wer eure Artikel nicht liest bleibt halt dumm 
Die Artikel sind immer aktuell und sehr überschaubar und doch detailliert geschrieben, was sie zu wirklich guten Artikeln macht.

Auch euer Magazin hole ich mir sehr oft, da es eine sehr gute "Gute Nacht"-Lektüre ist, um von einem neuen PC zu träumen .

Alles in allem habe ich den Gewinn genauso wie andere treue Leser verdient und ich drücke mir natürlich die Daumen, dass ich nicht leer ausgehe.

Noch einen schönen Tag wünscht euer Nilson89


----------



## Florian (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*



Warum ich den Intel verdiene?

Ich lese die PRINT-Version seit der allerersten Ausgabe! Ich bin zwar kein Abonnent, aber ich habe bisher noch keine einzige Ausgabe verpasst.

Natürlich habe ich mir (seit vorhannden) die Extended-Editions und ein paar Premium-Ausgaben geholt. 

Zudem lese ich auch die PCGH Extreme seit der ersten Stunde und einige Sonderhefte stehen auch im Schrank.

Damit habe ich bestmöglich dazu beigetragen dass ihr es so lange am Markt geschafft habt zu bleiben. Hinzu kommt: bei dem was ich euch schon an Geld gegeben habe, gehört der Intel zu einem kleinen Teil eh schon mir, da könnt ihr mir den auch gleich ganz geben 

Ausserdem könnte mein AMD Athlon XP 2800+ nach 6 Jahren harter Arbeit seinen Ruhestand wohlverdient antreten. 

Mit dem deutlichen Leistungsgewinn würde ich natürlich auch das F@H-Team unterstützen, was sich mit der aktuellen CPU nicht so recht lohnt



und Viel Glück auch den anderen


----------



## Succer (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Warum ich gewinnen sollte ist doch eigentlich logisch: Wiel Ich das Paket haben möchte


----------



## AngelusDD (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Warum ich den Intel gewinnen möchte?

Weil ich ein AMD-Fanboy bin


----------



## Wake (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Weil ich mich darüber freuen würde, da meine derzeitige HW nicht mehr ganz taufrisch ist


----------



## mayo (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Nun ja,

es gibt hier wahrscheinlich etliche User die dieses schöne Paket aufgrund mangelnden Geldes o.Ä. nötig hätten.
Von der Lesertreue und dem Abonnement fang ich erst gar nicht an, sowas sollte kein Auswahlkriterium sein. 

Ich aber _*verdiene *_es einfach auch mal so was schönes zu gewinnen.
mayo


----------



## nobbi77 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!



Und ich kriege die Geschenke...weil:

-ich seit 9 Jahren PCGH lese
-treuer Abonnent bin
-ständig das Forum nutze
-fleißig Kommentare schreibe
-dringend Hardware für mein nächstes Moddingprojekt auf PCGHX brauche
-meine Kamera schöne Motive braucht
-neue Hardware jung hält
-meine aktuelle Hardware alt aussehen soll
-ich mich auch garantiert freue
-ich definitiv die Teilnahmebedingungen akzeptiere
-ich es einfach verdient habe

Viel Spass bei der Auswahl der Gewinner!


----------



## repix (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Hm warum ich gewinnen sollte liegt für mich glasklar auf der Hand:

Jeden Tag wenn ich von meinem Pc aufstehe und mal runter zur Küche gehe um mich dem grellenden Licht des Kühlschrankinnenlebens zu stellen um auf Nahrungssuche zu gehen, komme ich meistens an dem Computer meines Vaters vorbei. Eigentlich gar nicht direkt, aber audiovisuell ist jener einfach nicht zu überhören. Laute Lüfter, eine Geräuschskulisse als ob man neben einem startenden Jumbojet steht und Festplatten und Laufwerke die nur so unter der geringen Last ächzen und krätzen ... Danach, in der Küche angekommen grinst mich meistens dieses Uraltnotebook meiner Schwester an, ohne Akku, sicherlich 5kg schwer und mit einer Prozessorgeschwindigkeit, dass XP neu instaliert ca 7 Minutne zum starten braucht.

Naja genervt von diesen Eindrücken verkrieche ich mich dann lieber schnell wieder vor meinem jetzt auch nicht mehr so neuen Intel E6750, 9600GT und einer alten IDE Platte am zuckeln.

Was ich damit ausdrücken will? Wenn ich gewinne wäre wahrscheinlich nur die allererste Ausgabe, die Sapphire Atomic und der Kühlschrank für mich selbst, damit ich wieder neue Spiele laufen lassen kann, nicht mehr so weit zum Kühlschrank brauche und meine Familie endlich mal auch im 21. Jahrhundert ankommt und vernünftige Computer ihr eigen nennen dürfte.

Wenn etwas übrig bleibt könnte ich sicherlich auch etwas an meine bedürftigen Freunde abgeben, damit dann mal eine tolle LAN entsteht, auf der dann nicht nur C&C Generals, cs:s und Empire Earth gezockt werden könnte. Tolle Fotoaufnahmen von fröhlichen Nerds würden dann natürlich für die Community zur Verfügung gestellt werden. 

Mit freundlichem Gruß
repix


----------



## hempsmoker (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ich würde mitmachen um meinem Bruder ne kleine Freude machen. Der jammert immer rum, dass er keine Kohle für einen gscheiden Rechner hat. Falls ich gewinnen sollte, kann er meine jetzigen haben, der ist noch ganz gut in Schuss. Damit hätte er sicher nen riesen Spaß! Und ich dann mit dem neuen auch. 
Also mein Mitmachmotto: Nächstenliebe!


----------



## kmf (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Jesses wird hier geschleimt. Da muss man ja aufpassen, dass man nicht auf die Fresse fliegt. 

Vor Jahren war ich mal scharf auf die 0-Nummer. 

Damals war ich aber wohl nicht hartnäckig genug, als Thilo mir sagte, als PDF könnte man da evtl was machen. War noch im 3DCenter zu 9500er/9700er-Zeiten. Wie gesagt, ich hab da, als nix mehr kam, auch nicht mehr weiter nachgebohrt. 

Mittlerweile ist meine Sammlung leider nicht mehr vollständig. Einige Hefte fielen unseren beiden Goldens zum Opfer, als die im Babyalter diese als Spielzeug benutzten und dabei zerfetzten. Die Erstausgabe hab ich hier im Forum verschenkt. Trotzdem verfüge ich immer noch über eine ansehliche Sammlung.

Vielleicht wirds ja diesmal was. 
Jedenfalls ich nehme am Gewinnspiel wegen der 0-Nummer teil. 

Und was das andere Paket betrifft, klar verdien ich den Preis, als einer der wenigen Leser der 1. Stunde, die seither immer treu dabei geblieben sind. Deshalb her damit. Weil auf die Dauer hilft nur Power und mein derzeitiger Quad schwächelt bereits.


----------



## core-in-spring (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Als erstes möchte ich sagen, dass ihr gute Arbeit leistet! Wünsche und Anregungen von der Community werden schnell umgesetzt 

Zu den Gründen:
1. Weil ich seit mind. 6 Jahren treuer Leser bin
2. Weil ich seit 5 Jahren jeden Tag mind. 3x eure HP besuche
3. Weil ich ein armer Student bin und mein altes System nurnoch Macken hat
4. Weil dann die CAD Anwendungen die ich zum Studium brauche endlich flüssig laufen und nicht mehr Minutenlang rechnen
5. Weil ich mein altes System meinem besten Kumpel / Kommilitone schenken würde, damit er endlich von seinem Athlon 1000 runter kommt
6. Weil ich (bei euch) noch nie etwas gewonnen habe

Danke

Ich hoffe das reicht euch... Wünscht mir Glück^^


----------



## Erolos (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Hmmm hört sich alles gleich an!! Mach ich es mal anders!! 
Also ich hab einfach zu wenig Geld, um mir auch nur irgendwas von den tollen Preisen selber leisten zu können und es wäre echt sehr sehr cool, wenn ich ein auserwählter für einer dieser Preise werde. Jop das wars dann auch schon  und jetzt noch etwas schleim schleim ich Lese euer Magazin und Online-Magazine schon eeeewig (ist mein ernst) genau so wie viele andere es hier tun...


----------



## AMD_Killer (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

ich sollte gewinnen.

1. weil ich leidenschaftlich gerne OC betreibe und mit dem i7 es mal richtig losgehen würde
2. weil ich Intelfan bin
3. weil ich AMD_Killer bin und mal sehen würde was AMD vielleicht doch drauf hat
4. weil ich Roccat total geil finde und selber gern Peripheriegeräte von Roccat hätte
5. weil mein Netzteil mit Asus Mars mal ausgelastet werden würde 
6. weil ich mit der GPU Wasserkühlung meiner GPU mal Beine machen könnte
7. weil ich mich jetzt schon auf Crysis 2 vorbereiten muss 
8. weil man damit sehr gut falten kann

und ganz wichtig...

9. *weil ich auch einmal was gewinnen will*

Das sind so meine Gründe.


----------



## Darkdriver (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Warum gerade ich den Gewinn erhalten soll? Na damit niemand anders, als ich, den Gewinn einstreift. 
Außerdem bin ich auch einer der vielen mitleidsamen Studenten ohne Kohle, die ganz deprimiert sind, wenn sie nach einem anstrengenden Uni Tag, ihre Spiele nur in Ruckelgrafik genießen können.


----------



## Ya-Boy (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ich habe noch nie einen Quad Core übertaktet. Überhaupt habe ich noch garnichts übertaktet. 

Obwohl ich sowas schon sehr oft gelesen habe und ansich verstanden habe, aber ich bin noch nie dazu gekommen. (Besitze ein nicht übertaktbares Mainboard). Hm, lässt sich ein Mainboard übertakten? 

Mit dem I7 würde ich es gerne mal probieren, so als blutiger Anfänger...würde es sogar filmen. 

Wollt ihr nicht auch alle sehen, wie ich den Quad zu Schro, äh, noch mehr Leistung bringe? 

Cu 
Boy


----------



## Ya-Boy (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Sry, Doppelpost


----------



## FortunaGamer (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Das ist eine sehr sehr geile verlosung. Finde es aber schade das die Mars unter allen Lesern verlost wird. Die hätte man nur an alle aus Forum verlosen. Oder sogar nur an die, die mehr als 1000 oder 2000 Beträge haben.


----------



## mayo (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*



FortunaGamer schrieb:


> Das ist eine sehr sehr geile verlosung. Finde es aber schade das die Mars unter allen Lesern verlost wird. Die hätte man nur an alle aus Forum verlosen. Oder sogar nur an die, die mehr als 1000 oder 2000 Beträge haben.


Wieso? Zählt bei dir etwas die Quantität und nicht die Qualität


----------



## nediptz (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ich verdiene es zu gewinnen, weil ich es verdiene!!!

blablabla ... mittelloser Abiturient ... blablabla ... ohne finanzielle Mittel ... blablabla ... deprimiert wenn er nichts gewinnt ... blablabla ... treuer PCGH-Print-Abonnent ... blablabla ... will Informatik / Elektrotechnik studieren ... blablabla ... to be continued^^!!!


----------



## schrotflinte56 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

mmmh....

wenn ich den corei7 hier nicht gewinne werde ich mir den nie leisten können.
das ding s wie so ein supersportwagen: jeder kennt ihn aus Zeitschriften und fernsehen aber keiner hat ihn.

der würde meine folding leistung ziemlich in die höhe schnellen lassen


mfg


----------



## g-13mrnice (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*



FortunaGamer schrieb:


> Das ist eine sehr sehr geile verlosung. Finde es aber schade das die Mars unter allen Lesern verlost wird. Die hätte man nur an alle aus Forum verlosen. Oder sogar nur an die, die mehr als 1000 oder 2000 Beträge haben.




Buuuuuuuuh!!  Eigentlich müsste dich jetzt jeder von uns ausbuhen bis wir alle mindestens 2000 Einträge haben


----------



## majorguns (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ganz einfach, weil ich treuer PCGH Leser bin, hier im Forum recht Aktiv bin (es ist praktisch mein zweites Zuhause ) und ich auch mal was gewinnen will.


----------



## matthias2304 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Weil ich so mutig bin, ausser diesen Zeilen nichts weiter schreiben werde......


----------



## Maller (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

aus dem Grund weil hmmm naja PCGH online und das Heft rocken einfach

und mein Stromanbieter beschwert sich das ich zuwenig stromverbrauche daher brauch ich einen größeren Prozi


----------



## stadler5 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Hallo, Hallooooo, HHHHHaaaaallllloooooo

Ich bins und möchte endlich mal was gewinnen.


----------



## brixn (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Kurze Schilderung der Gesamtsituation :
Ich sitze seit ueber einen Monat in St. John's Kanada in Neufundland.
Ihr denkt Ostfreisland ist schlimm...geschnitten das hier ist wesentlich schlimmer, hier ist gar nix los ! Abgesehen von den Internet Problemen hier auf der Insel.
Meine einziger PC der mir zugaenglich ist, ist ein uraltlaptop auf dem Browserscrooling in jeglicher Aufloesung ruckelt.
Nebenbei hab ich sauviel fuer die Uni zu tun und meine komplette Kohle fliest in die Lebenserhaltungskosten (Futter usw.).
Das ganze wird sich noch bis zum 23. Dezember hinziehen, dann komme ich heim und darf feststellen das alles was ich zum Geburtstag (16.11.) und zu Weihnachten bekommen haette acuh schon fuer das Auslandssemester drauf gegangen ist.
Es waere aus dieser Sicht einfach ein Traum wenn ich Weihnachten heimkommen wuerde und ich Weihnachtsabend den i7 auf das Board bauen koennte und einfach mal pure Geschwindigkeit geniessen koennte.

mit freundlichen Gruesen aus Neufundland Kanada

Andreas


----------



## yello7676 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

weil ich noch nie was gewonnen habe  und da ich ein großer PCGH-Fan bin


----------



## kapitaenblaubaer (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ich will, Ich will, Ich will, Ich will, Ich will, Ich will, Ich will, Ich will, Ich will, Ich will, Ich will, Ich will, Ich will, Ich will, Ich will, Ich will, Ich will, Ich will 



*hier gewinnen!* Ein neuer Rechner soll ins Haus stehen und das wäre der Anfang!!!!

Also her zu mir mit den Gewinnpaket!!!!


----------



## rayhunter (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

ich habe verdient zu gewinnen, weil ich bisjetzt nur amd rechner hatte und ich gern mal so ein intel schlachtschiff mein eigen nennen könnte. vllt werde ich durch den gewinn überzeugt mehr intel produkte zu kaufen 

lg


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

tja meine situation ich bin arbeitlos.ich liebe pc´s und das benchen.meine letztes geld derzeit ist für ne 8800gts drauf gegangen. die leider defekt ist.somit hänge ich weiterhin mit ner 8600gt rum.die platfrom selber ist auch bald 3 jahre alt. nun ja selbst wow läuft kaum noch ^^.ja wie schon oben erwänht ich benche gerne und übertakte.aber da ich nur noch einen wirklich richtig funktionierenden pc hab werde ich da wohl eher nix mehr machen.weil wenn der schrott ist kann ich pcgh erstma vergessen. da ich auch noch f@h member bin aber mit so ner "süßen" karte aber selber nach nen halben jahr folden immer noch nit im bereich der memberliste auftauche würde sich das mit ner 295er mars garantiert ändern^^.

jo also wenn ich es gewinnen würde wäre ich natülich sofort bereit als freier mitarbeiter einzu springen.ach was meinetwegen sofort ^^

ich wünsche ech noch mindestens weiter 90! jahre alles gute und viel erfolg.

mfg Ultimo


----------



## jaramund (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

warum ich CPU + MB bekommen sollte:

es passt gut zur Asus Mars die ich gewinnen werde 

*dreammode_0*


----------



## Stormtrooper (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ich versuche es mal, bin mir aber sehr sicher das ich *nicht* gewinne, weil ich nie gewinne. 
Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC zusammenbauen, hab aber keine Kohle, die ich dafür ausgeben kann und darf.


----------



## Lord_Lion (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Weil ich noch an einen Athlon XP samt AGP gebunden bin  und mir ein System mit i7 975XE nie leisten könnte, außer Mainboeard und Prozessor sind schon da! (Und nein, ich bin nicht arbeitslos, sondern Schüler )

Und weil ich noch nie bei einem Gewinnspiel von PCGH gewonnen habe! Und weil mein Kommentar ohne Rechtschreibfehler ist!!!


----------



## cloth82 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ich verdiene einen Gewinn, weil ich seit etlichen Jahren Geld in meinen PC pumpe und der nie so zuverlässig funktioniert wie ich es gern hätte (u.A. Probleme beim Aufnehmen von Musik und Videos). Außerdem würde mir das den Zwischenschritt auf ein weiteres 775er Mobo erparen, weil ich mir nicht eine gute Platine, Speicher und einen neuen Prozi gleichzeitig leisten kann, wobei ich derzeit nicht weiß, wo der Fehler liegt, in CPU oder Mainboard  ==UND=> weil ich noch nie etwas gewonnen habe. 

Also bitte... bitte...


----------



## doerfi35 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

ich sollte die CPU + das Board gewinnen weil,

ich seit 6 Jahren treuer Leser bin,
ich überhaupt noch nie etwas gewonnen habe,
ich noch immer mit nem kleinen Sockel 939 Board/3400+ daddeln muss

*und*

weil ich so ein netter Kerl bin .

mfg doerfi35


----------



## david16 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Warum ich gewinnen sollte?
Ganz einfach:

Yes I Can!!!!


----------



## kenji_91 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ich möchte sehr gerne auch mal einen Intel zu meinen CPUs zählen, da ich bisher aus finanziellen Gründen zu AMD abschweifen musste.
Für einen neuen Workshop mit einer Gruppe PC-Freunde würde diese Plattform ideal ausfallen für schnelle Berechnungen und OC.

Bisher hat der gemeinsame PC nur einen Phenom II 955 BE, der jedoch gegenüber der Konkurrenz Intel in solchen synthetischen Tests abgehängt wird.


----------



## metaldad (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Sollte ich das paket gewinnen? 
die Antwort ist leicht: nein 
Aber sollte ich ganz zufällig der Glückliche werden ,dann werden sich 2 Menschen freuen. 
einmal ich, weil ich ein neues sys aufbauen kann ( ja ja die bastelwut ), 
und meine Mum ,weil Sie mein 6 Monate altes Sys geschenkt bekommt und Sie ihre 8 jahre alte gurke entsorgen kann. 

MfG metaldad


----------



## Pffzzhh! (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Will haben 

Warum sollte ich die geile Hardware bekommen?


Ich lese immer eure Zeitschrift (Leider muss ich sie im Laden kaufen, da unser Briefkasten zu klein ist , und konnte daher nie eine Abo-Prämie abstauben)
Ich bin begeisterter PC-Spieler
Ich will auch mal Crysis in Very High zocken 
Ich würde viele Möglichkeiten der Hardware ausnutzen (bspw. Folding @ Home)
Ich würde meine bisherigen Komponenten meiner Freundin spenden, deren Rechner echt lahm ist
Weil ich dann einen passenden Unterbau für die tolle AMD HD 5870 hätte
Ich würde ohne zu zögern schöne Fotos und ausführliche Tests des Setups machen
Endlich wieder eine Weile nicht aufrüsten 
Ich wollte schon immer mal "acht" Prozessoren im Windows Taskmanager arbeiten sehen 
Ich kann es auch verbauen!
Es passt einfach zu dem Rest meiner Komponenten
Mein Rechner würde schneller starten -> weniger Lebenszeit fürs warten verbauchen 
In Supreme Commander könnte ich auch mehrere KIs in Echtzeit bekämpfen (ohne Slowdown)
Weil ich wochenlang mit einem breiten Grinsen durch die Gegend laufen würde 
Ich müsste diese "Anschaffung" nicht von meiner Freundin absegnen lassen 
Ich würde dafür etwas verrücktes machen
Meine vielen Gehäuselüfter hätten etwas sinnvolles zu tun 
WEIL ICH ES UNBEDINGT HABEN WILL !!!!!1111einseins


----------



## Player007 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ich würde gerne etwas gewinnen, da ich noch nie etwas gewonnen habe.
Außerdem biete ich mit aktuellsten Spielen ausreichend Nahrung für einen schnellen PC ^^
Desweiteren kenn ich mich gut mit PCs aus, da ich jeden Tag mit Hardware zu tun habe (IT-Systemelektroniker)
Ich würde auch gerne einen Lesertest schreiben, um meine Erfahrungen dann den anderen Usern mitzuteilen 

P.S. Das jeweilige Bauteil wird natürlich an seine Grenzen gebracht 

Gruß


----------



## TheDoc (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

1. Lese seit ca 3 Jahren fast täglich die pcgh-online.
2. Intel stellt halt die besseren prozessoren her
3. Hatte vor mir ein Rechner zusammenzustellen, musste jedoch feststellen das die Kohle nicht    unbedingt reicht, da ich noch Student bin und Geld kaum für "luxus" bleibt.
4. Will den Prozessor haben
5. Will den Prozessor haben
6. .
.
.
.
.


----------



## zombie82 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ich verdiene diesen Gewinn... klingt irgendwie doof 
          Ich bin seit der ersten Ausgabe treuer Leser von PCGH, ich besitze bis heute fast alle Ausgaben.
Ich sammle sie da in jeder Ausgabe Dinge stehen die man immer wieder gerne liest, wenn man so drauf ist wie wir. 
Mein ganzes Wissen über das Thema Computer, sei es Hardware oder Software, habe ich von euch gelernt und ich bin dankbar... dankbar für tolle 9 Jahre. 


Aber jetzt mal Schluss mit den Schleimereien 
Ich selbst bin leider immer noch an ein Sockel A System gebunden, da mit leider das nötige Kleingeld fehlt, deswegen würde ich mich natürlich über diesen Gewinn freuen, allein schon weils von euch kommt (noch mehr schleim) 

LG zombie


----------



## YankeeF (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

MMhhhhh was würde ich dafür tun?

Da ja die Abwrackprämie immer noch in aller Munde ist, würde ich meinen heiß geliebten Pentium MMX mit unglaublichen 166MHz gegen den besagten Core i7 eintauschen.

Selbstverständlich würde ich auch den Versand zu euch übernehmen, damit mein gutes Stückchen wohlbehalten ankommt!

So gewinnen beide Seiten, ihr hättet einen weiteren Prozessor um Windows 7 unter erschwerten Bedingungen zu testen und ich könnte endlich die aktuellsten Spiele flüssig zocken (ich weiß, der Deal könnte auch von Mephisto stammen).


----------



## n3oka (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ich habe einen QX9750 drinnen und brauch nen schnelleren!


----------



## Kevin Meyer (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Wenn nicht ich wer dann?


----------



## Shirkan (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Hi, ich bin Gustav Gans.
Ich mach hier einfach mal mit.


----------



## N-Golth-Batai (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Mich würde der leistungsunterschied des systems zu meinem jetzigen interessieren und vor allem: 

ERLEBEN!

und der frage nachgehen ob es wirklich mit WARP 2 geschwindigkeit zu vergleichen ist!

gruß


----------



## Mosed (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ich möchte ein Intel-System erfahren. Mein letzter PC mit Intel-CPU war ein 486 mit 66Mhz.
Seitdem nur AMD-CPUs.


----------



## boehmer_dce (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Warum ich gewinnen soll?

Weil ich noch nie gewonnen habe....

*schnief*


----------



## 2000Miles (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Der Grund, warum ich endlich mal Glück bei dem Gewinnspiel von PCGH haben möchte ist eigentlich schnell erklärt:

Im Juli 2003, damals war ich zarte 13, habe ich mir-aus Langeweile- meine erste PCGH gekauft. Vorher hatte ich immer in der Computer-Bild von meinem Opa geblättert, doch auf kurz oder lang konnte das keine Erfüllung sein.
Die PCGh fand ich sehr gut gemacht, den online-Auftritt habe ich wenig genutzt. Die Antwort auf das "Warum?" ist eigentlich recht einfach. Heutzutage hat so gut wie jeder eine DSL Flatrate, doch damals gab es noch ein Relikt aus der Steinzeit, das gute alte 56k Modem, mit dem surfen unerträglich war.
2004 habe ich dann mein erstes Abo abgeschlossen. Es lief über zwei Jahre und als Prämie gab es ein Sharkoon Silent Storm 370 Watt Netzteil. Das war gleichzeitig auch der Beginn meines großen Interesses an Silent-PCs, auch wenn das Netzteil von silent weit entfernt war. Jetzt arbeitet es übrigens im rechner meines Vaters. Nach den zwei Jahren folgeten drei Ein-Jahres-Abos und aktuell ein Mini-Abo.
Und was soll ich sagen: ich habe alle Ausgaben inklusive der Datenträger (früher CD, dann DVD und jetzt eine doppelschichtige DVD) aufgehoben. Insgesamt sind es locker über 100 Hefte, die sich angesammelt haben-
In dieser Zeit gab es auch sehr viele Gewinnspiele in der PCGH. Mir fallen da das AMD-Special-Gewinnspiel ein, aber auch der Lesertest zu Mainboards mit SLI Technik nebst passenden Grafikkarten. Mitgemacht habe ich immer, gewonnen habe ich leider nie. Damals fand ich es ungerecht, dass die Erwachsenen, die doch schon ihr eigenes Geld verdienen, so tolle Preise gewinnen und man selbst geht immer leer aus. 
Aktuell ist die Verpflechtung zwischen Heft und Webseite sehr stark, viel stärker als früher vorrangeschritten. Ich diskutiere online weniger über Hardware (das mache ich eher in anderen Foren), sondern vielmehr über das Heft, Verbesserungsvorschläge und Sachen in dieser Richtung.

Vielleicht wird meine Treue zum Heft jetzt belohnt mit der schnellsten CPU am Markt. Das wäre etwas, worüber man auch noch Jahre später reden kann und erzählen kann. Ein so teures Stück Hardware würde ich mir niemals leisten können. Oft blicke ich neidisch auf die Signaturen anderer, die vor SLI Gespannen und Quadcores nur so übersprudeln. 
Das letzte (damals aktuelle) Spiel, dass ich ruckelfrei spielen konnte, war übrigens GTA Vice City. Seit dem habe ich eigentlich kaum noch gezockt, in hoher Qualität schon gar nicht. Es wäre ein Traum für mich, mit einer entsprechenden Grafikkarte mal zu versuchen, den i7 in Spielen an seine Grenzen zu bringen und dabei weniger OC Fähigkeiten, sondern vielmehr seine Silent-Tauglichkeit unter Beweis zu stellen. 

Jetzt ist die Erklärung doch nicht mehr so kurz geworden. Vielleicht habe ich ja diesmal Glück und gewinne etwas. Den anderen wünsche ich natürlich auch viel Glück


----------



## wlavi (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Wieso sollte ich gewinnen

vielleicht weil ich das dem Gewinn beim studieren gebrauchen kann
vielleicht weil ich ein treuer Leser der PCGH war, bin und immer werde
vielleicht weil ich den unterschied zw. meinen jetzigen P4 und Core i7 erfahren will
vielleicht weil ich …  

Also Schluss mit Heuchelei, viel Glück allen bei dem Gewinnspiel und weiter so PCGH


----------



## Akkuschrauber (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Tja, warum sollte ich gewinnen?? 
Das is allerdings ne gute Frage...
Naja, ein solches Paket dürfte der Traum eines jeden Hardwareliebhabers sein, besonders für mich als armen Schüler...
Aber warum gerade ich?? Warum eigentlich nicht!?

So, jetzt könnte ich eigentlich mit schreiben aufhören, weil alles gesagt ist, außerdem habe die Simpsons schon angefangen. 
Ich bin dann mal weg...

Viel Glück noch allen anderen.


----------



## v3rtex (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

..weil PCGH eine einzigartige Zeitschrift im Computerbereich geworden ist, und ich diese jeden Monat immerwieder gerne Lese.

Wünsche auch allen viel Glück


----------



## noghry (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Hi Leute,

Tja, warum sollte ich gewinnen?
Hab eigentlich auch keinen trifftigen Grund, warum es mich treffen sollte.
Vielleicht, weil ich euch schon seit der ersten Ausgabe lese?
Ich hab keine Ahnung. Wär aber eine nette Überraschung.
Mal schaun...
Wünsch euch allen noch viel Glück.


----------



## M4rv95 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Warum sollte ich gewinnen?

Nun das lässt sich leicht erklären:
weil ich ein treuer Leser bin
weil ich sehr moralisch handle und im allgemeinen ein guter Mensch bin
weil ich noch nie etwas gewonnen habe
weil mich das Glück allgemein meidet
weil ich schon immer mal solch grandiose Hardware besitzen wollte


Ich hoffe natürlich auf einen Gewinn und wünsche auch allen viel Glück!

Gruss
Marvin


----------



## Railroadfighter (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ich bin ein würdiger Gewinner weil,....
.....ich schon immer Treuer Leser war und mit der nächsten Ausgabe wahrscheinlich ein Abo abschliesen werde
.....ich mir einen Abend ohne News lesen kaum noch vorstellen kann
.....weil ich noch mit einem mittelmäßigen Dual-Core unterwegs bin der einfach nicht über 3,6 Ghz kommen will

PCGH macht weiter so.

PS: Wird die kommende Ausgabe auch schon morgen in Österreich zu haben sein?

grüße, Railroads


----------



## Mischu (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Warum sollte ich gewinnen?

Ich bin nicht nur seit Jahren Abonnent der PCGH und schaue mehrfach täglich auf eurer Website vorbei, um mich auf dem Laufenden zu halten - nein, letzteres mache ich momentan immer noch mit einem Athlon XP 2400+ - da wäre der Tausch gegen ein Core i7-975-System ein nettes Upgrade. Auch wenn ich stark davon ausgehe, dass der Performance-Gewinn eher mess- als fühlbar ist...


----------



## BRacer (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Hmm!?!?!? ... Warum sollte gerade ich gewinnen!?!?!? ... Wirklich gute Farge!!! ... Hmm!?!?!? ... Irgendwie weiß ich da gerade mal keine Antwort drauf! ... Klar könnte ich sowas schreiben wie "das ich ein treuer Leser bin" (würde auch stimmen!) ... Aber das machen ja schon super viele!?!?!? ... Ich könnte mir ja auch was Witziges überlegen! ... Aber warum!?!?!? ... Vllt. habe ich ja einfach mal Glück  ... und außerdem könnte meine wohl gedienter und über alles geliebter S. 939 Opteron dann mal in Rente geschickt werden 
Ich hoffe das Ihr für immer so kritsich, fair und unparteisch testet und schreibt!!! und einfach so bleibt wie ihr seid!!!
Egal ob Intel oder AMD, ATI/AMD oder Nvidia, ganz egal!!! Haupsache die Produkte sind gut und werden von Euch weiter fair und verständlich getestet! Denn nur Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft!!!
Grüße aus dem ganz hohen Norden!!!


----------



## goliath (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ich habe einen Phenom II X4 940 BE und befeiere ihn nur im Standardtakt,
da diese Power schon vollkommen ausreicht für mich !

Daher brauche ich den Intel gar nicht, was soll ich mit der Power anstellen ???


----------



## klefreak (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Warum ich gewinnen sollte?

Jeder hier hat sicherlich tausende Gründe warum er der Gewinner sein soll aber das wisst ihr natürlich.
Ich will mich hier nicht mit irgendwelchen Eigenschaften aufpudeln welche mich besser als die Anderen machen sollen, denn ich weis dass ich "anders" als alle anderen hier bin, von daher bin natürlich ich der Richtige für euch 

mfg klemens

ps: Allen anderen hier im Thread viel Glück beim Gewinnspiel 
pps: ich freu mich schon auf die nächsten 9j hier an meiner Pc infoquelle..


----------



## sYntaX (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ich habe das Paket verdient, da ich mir als Schüler diese extrem teuren Dinge niemals selbst leisten kann und ich ein sehr treuer Käufer und Leser der PCGH bin.


----------



## BigDaddy (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu 9 jahre PC Games Hardware 
Ich hoffe es werden noch mal 9 jahre ach was rede ich da 100 jahre 

*Warum sollte ich gewinnen?* weil mein pc schon fast 7 Jahre auf dem Buckel hat 



*Wünsche alle Teilnehmer Viel Glück*


----------



## Rolk (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ich sollte gewinnen, weil mich extreme.pcgameshardware.de seit 2 Wochen regelrecht am leben hält, (Arbeiten...schlafen...essen...surfen...arbeiten...etc ) ,ich meine statistisch signifikant minimale Chance auf den Gewinn wahren will und aus vielen anderen Gründen die bereits genannt wurden. 

Auch von mir,

*viel Glück an Alle!*


----------



## fatDOX8 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

happy bday pcgh

warum ich gewinnen sollte: dass ich mal GTA4 richtig flüssig spielen kann^^


----------



## zeroz (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Auch von mir alles Gute.  Ich hoffe das Ihr uns noch länger erhalten bleibt und weiter so geniale und Informative Artikel, Tests, Reviews, Previews und Berichte liefert bzw. veröffentlicht. Auch würde ich euch gerne wieder auf der GC sehen *g*.

Zum Gewinnspiel, wer will da nicht mitmachen , oder es versuchen.

*Warum ich der glückliche Gewinner sein sollte:*
Ich habe bis jetzt so gut wie nie etwas gewonnen, vorallem so große Preise betrifft. Das wäre u.a auch das ideale Weihnachtsgeschenk . Naja ich könnte noch viele andere Gründe schreiben aber, wer kann das nicht. Naja hoffe ich mal das mich die PCGH Fee auswählt.

Grüße


----------



## suppamario74 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!!!
Verdient habe ich das Paket mit Sicherheit nicht, doch ich würde mich määäääächtig freuen wenn ich es auspacken und behalten dürfte )
Dolle Grüße und viel Erfolg für die nächsten, vielen Jahre
Mario


----------



## SagaatHome (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

...Einleitung....Herzlichen Glückwunsch PCGH!
...Mittelteil...
...Abschluss...   
...Warum habe ich dieses Paket verdient?

Ganz einfach, weil ich zu denen gehöre die Lesen können und einen Kommentar hier beim Artikel hinterlassen habe.


----------



## exoRR (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ebenfalls von mir ein !

Ich reihe mich mal ein und lasse euch wissen,
*warum ich der Gewinner sein sollte:*
Ich habe echt _noch nie_ etwas bei einem gewinnspiel gewonnen. Das wär das erste Mal. Und weil ich scharf auf viele gewinne bin und sie auch sehr gut in meinem PC verbauen kann.


----------



## ayce (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*



Ich bin ganz klar der Gewinner weil:

- ich noch nie ein PCGH-Heft gekauft habe

- ich hier nur zufällig vom Gewinnspiel erfahren hab

- euer Online-Auftritt nur mittelmäßig ist

- weil mir jetzt nichts mehr einfällt






; )


----------



## body-mg (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Erstmal Happy Birthday. Bin seit 2002 treuer Käufer der PCGH.

Warum ich das Paket verdiene? Ich bin Student und vknapp bei Kasse, deswegen verdiene ich das Paket.


----------



## Excalibur0177 (6. Oktober 2009)

*Bitte, bitte, bitte, bitte: iiiiiiich!*

Ich würde das Paket am Meisten verdienen... 

Weil? 

Ja, weil ich schon seid ich denken kann... mom, das war mit der ersten Ausgabe von PCGH mit euch verbunden war, bei fast jedem Gewinnspiel mitmachte... 

Aber...

Aber noch nie etwas bei euch gewonnen hab... 

Und ganz besonders: 

Weil ich mir das Packet nie und nimmer leisten könnte...

Und wenn ich es mir leisten könnte, darf ich es mir nicht leisten, weil meine Frau sagt, das ich es mir nicht leisten kann  (Was für ein Satzbau )

Ein Teufelskreis...

Fazit: Ich möcht so gerne auch mal gewinnen...


----------



## Progs-ID (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ein  von mir. Und auf viele weitere Jahre. Macht weiter so


----------



## Chrissi (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu allerest.

Also warum gerade ich?

Ich auchmal in den genuss seltener und extremteurer HW kommen will.
Ich in meinem Bekanntenkreis auch mal angeben will  nicht immernur die anderen.
Und weil ich nochnie irgentwas wertvolles gewonnen hab.
Also ich hoffe mal das der Zufall mich auswählt.

mfg Chrissi


----------



## Mr.Maison (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Als Familienvater ist man zwingenden auf eure Gewinnspiele angewiesen...

...Bitte..


----------



## Ahrie (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Happy Birthday 
von einem treuen Leser und surfer und endlich ein Gewinner    ???????


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

mh doppel post bitte um verzeihung^^ 

ich wünsch allen viel glück 
(is ernst gemeint)

mfg


----------



## Ch3ck3rM0n (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ich verdiene das Paket, weil ich nächstes Jahr meine Informatikerlehre beginnen möchte und ich mich aber dazu erst noch in ein gängiges Intelsystem einarbeiten sollte, was mir momentan leider nicht zur Verfügung steht und weil ich als bald einjähriger Kurzarbeiter nicht das nötige Kleingeld mehr hab!


----------



## MisterG (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Alles Gute zum Jubiläum!

Ich habe einen Preis verdient, weil ich sonst bitterlich in mein Kissen weine - und zwar die ganze Nacht lang


----------



## CBR (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Alles Gute zu 9 Jahren der interessantesten Zeitschrift, die ich bisher je dauerhaft gelesen hab!

Und warum miner Meinung nach ich diesen Preis verdient habe, weil ich es geschafft habe, zu den wenigen Menschen zu gehören, die nie eine Konsole Zuhause gehabt haben, aber trotzdem fast täglich an einer saßen^^
Und weil ich die PCGH so sehr liebe, die ich schon habe, obwohl sie erst morgen erscheint


----------



## Zeph4r (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Da gibt es einfach nichts mehr dazu zu sagen als wie "Macht weiter so"
Gruss an alle 
Zeph4r


----------



## troppa (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Erstmal Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 9ten!
Tja, warum ich er verdient hab zu gewinnen, ist eigentlich ganz einfach:

1. weil ich bis auf nen Billig-"Wäschetrockner" (ganze fünf Leinen, die noch nicht mal zwei Wochen gehalten haben!) noch nie was gewonnen hab.

2. weil ich nen i7 975 XE gerne hätte! (Gier!)

Auf weitere 9 Jahre!


----------



## Opheliac (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 9ten.
Den Gewinn überlass ich gerne jemandem anderen da ich keinen 2. i7 975 XE brauche.


----------



## Two-Face (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ey, die Asus Mars wärs's doch wert. Die hat unglaublichen Sammlerwert


----------



## Soldat0815 (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 9 jährigen und es werden sicher noch einige Geburtstage mehr  

Ich verdiene es das Paket gewinnen weil ich es mir so nie Leisten könnte und mein E6400 wegen Altersschwäche auch bald in Rente gehen muss 

Das Proteine Falten würde dann auch schneller vorranschreiten als nur mit meiner 4850er


----------



## violinista7000 (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*



> Zu den Preisen, die Sie in Ausgabe 11/2009 gewinnen können, gehören:
> 
> 
> > - Asus Mars (limitiert)


Das ist kaum zu übertreffen!!! Ihr seid die BESTEN! 

Alles Gute zum 9ten Jubiläum!!!

Bitte!!! Bitte!!! Ich muss gewinnen! Das wäre übrigens das erste mal dass ich was richtig Gut gewinne!!! Ich brauche so wie so ein neuen PC mein alten Pentium D 945 quält mich zum Tode! Wie Ihr sieht, ich brauche der i7 975 XE + MoBo


----------



## retirwer (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

weil ich noch nie was gewonnen hab und ich nur ein armer student bin der sich sowas sonst nicht leisten kann


----------



## Lazarus (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Haben will  ! Habe noch nie was gewonnen


----------



## Liannon (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ich verdiene es zu gewinnen weil....weil....ja, weshalb eigentlich? Lasst mich verschiedene Gründe aufzählen:

_*P*_erfektion: Durch den Gewinn wäre mein PC endlich in einem Zustand, der nach meinen Maßstäben als perfekt anzusehen ist. Das beruhigt meine Seele und sorgt für Ausgeglicheneit und weniger Stress, was meinen Körper schont.

_*C*_omputerfreak: Da diese Bezeichnung sehr zu mir passt, würde der Gewinn mein liebstes Hobby ungemein fördern und bereichern. Das problemlose Gezocke mit dieser Ausstattung würde mich glücklich machen und meine ließe mich meine Sorgen vergessen, was besonders schweren Depressionen vorbeugt.

_*G*_roßzügigkeit: Ihr PCGHler seid einfach großzügig und denkt euch, dass ich diesen Preis verdient habe. Dadurch habt ihr eine gute Tat getan und könnt selbst auf euch stolz sein. Dadurch seid ihr viel entspannter und fühlt euch frisch und lebendig, was für das Arbeitsklima ungemein förderlich ist.

_*H*_änselei: Würde ich als Gewinner auserkoren, müsste ich mir schleunigst einige neue Bestandteile meines PCs neu kaufen. Da mir dazu aber das nötige Kleingeld fehlt und der Gewinn für mindestens drei Wochen bei mir zu Hause liegen würde, hätte meine Freundin den perfekten Grund mal wieder über mein liebstes Hobby zu meckern und mich zu hänseln. Das ist förderlich für eine harmonische Beziehung und verhindert größere Streits, die durch aufgestaute Wut entstehen.

Ihr seht also liebes PCGH-Team: Wenn ich gewinne wäre dies einfach ein Rund-Um-Wohlfühl Packet und besonders förderlich für eine lange und glückliche Lebensspanne


----------



## ismirschlecht (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Glückwunsch zum 9. Geburtstag!

Gewinnen will ich, weil ich den schnellsten Desktop-Prozessor der Welt in meinen Rechner haben möchte.
Da lacht das Spielerherz.


----------



## Trash123 (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Gewinnen werde ich: weil ich ein treuer Leser eures Magazin´s bin (muss mal nachschauen, dann finde ich vielleicht auch noch eine der ersten Ausgabe, wenn meine Frau sie nicht weggeworfen hat!)
Weiter so!!!


----------



## W0RSCHD (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Alles Gute zum 9.!

Gewinnen möchte ich, da ich auch was vom Core i7 Hype mitbekommen möchte und mich der Extreme sowieso schon immer reizt.
Dieser würde dann meinen aktuellen Quad ablösen. Auf einen Performance vergleich wäre ich auch gespannt 
Und natürlich weil man als Gamer sowieso immer die schnellste Hardware haben möchte......


----------



## dastbln (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Glückwunsch zum 9. Geburtstag!

Gewinnen möchte ich, weil ich es verdient habe


----------



## Perchlorat (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Glückwunsch auch von mir.

Wahrscheinlich verdienen es alle zu Gewinnen, mir inclusive...


----------



## onkel walter (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Moin

ich habs verdient, da ich nicht wüßte, wer es denn sonst mehr als ich verdient hat?

Greetz
OW


----------



## Sperli (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

9 Jahre ist das jetzt schon her?

Ich weis noch, wie ich der ersten Ausgabe entgegengefiebert habe, da der Hardwareteil der PC-Games zu dem Zeitpunkt das einzig brauchbare war.
Ich war begeistert, was ihr da geschaffen habt. 
Seitdem hab ich trotz einiger Design-Änderungen, die mich doch ab und an haben schlucken lassen, jede Ausgabe verschlungen, da es eigentlich keine brauchbare Alternative gibt.
Wenn ihr an eurer inhaltlichen Qualität festhaltet, werd ich auch die nächsten 9 Jahre ein dankbarer Leser bleiben.


----------



## Ezikiel (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Hallo zusammen,

9 Jahre... Mann die Zeit vergeht!

So lang bin ich auch schon Fan dieser tollen Zeitschrift. Und was gäbe es da schöneres als ne Ausgabe mit den Unterschriften aller Redakteure darauf... NIX. Also her damit  !

Auch wenn ich nicht gewinne - macht weiter so! Auf die nächsten 9 Jahre


----------



## Baddi (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 9 .ten Geburtstag 

Warum ich es verdient habe: Vielleicht, weil ich ein sehr hellhäutiger, schmierhaariger Dauer-PC-Sitzer bin, der wirklich einen "von Natur aus" kleinen Lulli hat  Da ich auch nicht gerade "toll" aussehe,und kaum Selbstbewußtsein habe, surfe ich stundenlang auf xxx-Seiten herrum und hole mir die Mädels halt so vor die Augen.
Allerdings kann ich mir in einer bestimmten Zeitspanne nur wenige Bilder anschauen, da mein P2-400 beim Bilderladen fast einschläft und sich bei mir in der langen Ladezeit wieder alles beruhigen tut 
Wenn ich jetzt diesen geilen Intel Core i7-975 Extreme Edition bekommen würde, dann könnte ich schneller mehr Bilder und Videos reinziehen.Und nebenbei gleich noch xxx Filmchen rippen... 

Vielleicht verstehen es viele Leute nicht, weil sie dieses Problem nicht haben, aber ich könnte mich mit diesem "Intel Core i7-975" extrem besser beglücken 
Und hat nicht jeder ein Recht auf vollständige Befriedigung?    ..... hihi

MfG Baddi


----------



## snapstar123 (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 9. Geburtstag.

Ich würde sagen warum ich es verdient hätte weil ich umbedingt ein Core I7 System haben möchte, was aber jeder hier im Forum verdient hätte.

Da ich ein treuer Leser der Zeitschrift PCGH bin und auch sehr gerne hier im Forum bin, also ich drücke jeden hier im Forum die Daumen denn wie gesagt es hätte hier jeder verdient , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Dirty_Harry (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Servus Leutz,

der Grund ist folgender: Hab schon viel zu viel Kohle in Eure Zeitschriften investiert - dementsprechend wärs mal an der Zeit was für mich zu tun  Außerdem müssn mir Fäddher doch zam halten 
Macht weiter so mit eueren Heftli...ich kauf se!!!

Greetings Dirty_Harry


----------



## rainbowsix007 (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Erstmal Happy Birthday

Warum ich es verdient hab ?

WEils mir grad echt beschissen geht (Fieber,Kopfschmerzen...) und ich mich trotzdem aufraffe eure Website zu besuchen.
Nur deswegen ebend meinen veralteten Pc angemacht und jetzt muss er wieder aus, weil ich einfach nich mehr grade sitzen kann.

Pls, seid keine Unmenschen


----------



## bäüs (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ich habe das Paket verdient, weil ich mir so richtig gute Hardware nicht leisten kann! Ich krieg nur 60€ im Monat, und damit soll ich einen PC zusammenstellen 
Und außerdem würde ich mir richtig freuen!

Grüße!


----------



## iceman650 (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Herzlichen Glühstrumpf liebe PCGH!
Warum ich am Gewinnspiel teilnehmen möchte?
Weil ich als viel beschäftigter Schüler natürlich nicht das Geld habe, mir so eine Art von Hardware (Ich würde natürlich auch mit der Nullnummer "vorlieb nehmen" ) zu kaufen. Zudem habe ich noch nie etwas gewonnen (abgesehen von Sachen im Wert von etwa einem Snickers)! Zudem sollte ich wirklich etwas zu meinem 300sten Post, der hier gerade zu lesen ist, schenken, verlosen, zuweisen, wasauchimmer!

Gruß


----------



## K4R4cH0w (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*


Auch ich habe (mit euch) ein kleines Jubiläum zu feiern, hab eben mal nachgesehen, meine erste PCGH ist die 11/05 
Seit dem habe ich auch keine verpasst, im gegenteil, 2 oder 3 Ausgaben habe ich doppelt...


----------



## BioMachine (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Mein Haus...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mein Boot...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mein Rechner...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit dürfte wohl alles gesagt sein. Liebe PCGH - macht mein Leben wieder lebenswert.


----------



## spartanicus (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Hallo PCGH-Team,


erst einmal:

*"Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neunjährigen Jubiläum!"

Macht weiter so! 

*
Weshalb sollte ich einen eurer Preise gewinnen?

Hmm,  gute Frage, auf die ich eigentlich keine gute Antwort weiß.
Ich könnte natürlich schleimen und schreiben, dass ich schon lange eure Zeitschrift kaufe, täglich auf eure Seite klicke und euch wie auch immer unterstütze, aber das habt ihr sicher in den x-anderen Kommentaren gelesen und ob es der Wahrheit entspricht? Naja!?!?!


Also warum sollte gerade ich einen Preis gewinnen?

Weil ihr damit einen Menschen glücklich machen würdet!
_(Welcher noch nie etwas gewonnen hat)_

Und ich glaub, das ist schon etwas, wofür es sich lohnen würde mir oder einem meiner Mitstreiter einen Preis zu schenken.

Deshalb freue ich mich über jedes Geschenk aber am meisten auf neun weitere schöne Jahre mit der PCGH, die wir alle in Gesundheit und Glück erleben werden!



Mit freundlichen Grüßen

*Euer Spartanicus*​


----------



## Fighter3 (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Warum sollte ich gewinnen? Gute Frage!

Ich lese schon lange eure Zeitschrift, jedes mal fange ich an zu sabbern wenn ihr über die aktuellen High-end Plattformen, CPUs, GPUs, Kühler u.s.w. schreibt. Und jedes mal wieder nehme ich mir fest vor, mich auf die Straße zu stellen und zu betteln um mir endlich mal wieder ein nagelneues System zu kaufen.
Doch bisher habe ich es nie gemacht. Außerdem spendet in Zeiten der Finanzkrise ohnehin niemand mehr für einen armen kleinen Schüler, der doch nur ein bisschen zocken will. 

War das noch nicht genug? Mir fallen auch noch ein paar Dinge ein!
Ich habe schon 11 Blogeinträge geschrieben, ich finde alleine für diese Mühe habe ich das Paket verdient *sabber*. Und natürlich würde es auch über den Umbau ein schönes Tagebuch schreiben und hier veröffentlichen. 

Aber was schreibe ich hier so viel Müll, schickt mir einfach dieses verdammte Paket und gut 'is! 

p.s. Mir ist gerade noch der Gedanke gekommen, dass ihr mir mit einem Gewinn auch noch ein längeres Leben schenken könntet! Durch die schnellere CPU spare ich Zeit beim Ausführen von Befehlen, ich sitze also insgesamt weniger vorm PC und habe so mehr Zeit, andere Sachen zu machen. Insgesamt bleibt mir also mehr Zeit, dass Leben außerhalb von Internet und Gaming zu genießen. 

Und zum Schluß nochmal ein schönes HippHippHurra auf das extremste Forum, was ich kenne!
Danke PCGHX an viele tolle, informative und lustige Beiträge!

MFG
Fighter3


----------



## don-M4verick (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Glückwunsch zum Jubiläum!

Wenn das Argument der Belohnung für die fleißigsten Blog-Schreiber und Forenposter gilt, kann ich wohl nicht mithalten. 

Ich kann natürlich wie andere die üblichen Argumente aufführen
- schon Jahre lang PCGH Abonnent und begeisterter Leser
- mehrmals täglich auf der Website und im Forum unterwegs
- armer Student, der sich über Unterstützung beim SystemUpgrade freut
- habe noch nie beim Gewinnspiel was gewonnen
und so weiter und so fort. 

Aber: wenn ich gewinne, werde ich wieder ein neues PC-Gehäuse konstruieren.
In meinen aktuellen Cube passt das ATX Board nicht, also ist ein neues System doch ein idealer Anlass für ein neues Selfmade-Projekt!


----------



## Snipe2k (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ich bin nicht arm und auch kein Bettler, 

aber sicher würde ich mich sehr freuen wenn ich etwas von eurem Gewinnspiel bekommen würde


----------



## M_go (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

*Happy Birthday PCGH*

Klasse Heft, weiter so!

Warum sollte ich gewinnen? --> Weil ich mich momentan mit so einem gammeligen Laptop rumschlagen muss, auf dem nichts wirklich läuft
In Sachen Forenbeiträge kann ich nicht mithalten, aber wenn ich gewinne habt ihr einen Abbonementen mehr! Außerdem wärs für mich ne große Freude und ein toller Einstieg!

MfG,
M_go


----------



## Oslo (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Auch von mir Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu eurem Geburtstag 

Ihr hab eine Klasse Seite und ein auch ein tolles Heft.
Bleibt so und macht weiter 

Warum sollte ich es gewinnen ...weil ich ein armer Schlucker bin und ich mir schon so lange eine vernünftige CPU wünsche.
Ein Board ist halb so wild, hab ich ne CPU, ist das Board auch dafür da.

Und ich kann dann besser auf euren Seiten rumwühlen 

Wünsche euch weiterhin alles Gute. 

LG Oslo


----------



## Kreisverkehr (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Hallo, 
auch ich will euch unterbreiten, warum gerade ich das Paket gewinnen sollte:

Bei mir daheim tut sich - im übertragenen Sinne - gerade eine Baustelle auf, wo ich als Student mit recht begrenzten finanziellen Mitteln nur ein Loch stopfen kann, währends weiterhin daneben in die Eimer regnet.

Nachdem ich von einer OnBoard-Graka wenig habe, steht ne neue Graka an. Nur hat meine Freundin bald Geburtstag und wünscht sich Hardware für Sims3 und noch ein neues Gehäuse. Desweiteren braucht eine Gemeindebibliothek (in meinem früheren Wohnort) seit Jahren sehr dringend schon einen neuen PC, um den hoffnugslos veralteten Schrottkasten mit 500MHz zu ersetzen, wofür die Gemeinde kein Geld hat/haben will.

Durch das Paket könnte ich also quasi alle Fliegen mit einer Klappe schlagen, was dann wie folgt aussieht:

Das Paket zu mir, Teile von mir zur Freundin, der Gemeindebücherei einen dringend benötigten PC spenden.

In dem Sinne: Auf weitere 9 Jahre und herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## purzel73 (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Die Seite ist echt Klasse und dann schon 9 Jahre? Wahnsinn  
genau so alt wie unser jüngster 

Warum solte ich gewinnen? Naja...weil auf meinem Laptop ständig alles abstürzt und ich mit dem Gewinn evt mal ununterbrochen arbeiten oder spielen kann....


----------



## Naumo (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Hier ich  
Weil erst durch PCGH das Aufrüsten richtig Spass macht ^^
und ich hab echt noch nie was gewonnen!! 

Grüsse


----------



## STER187 (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*



STER187 schrieb:


> ...da ich gestern ein erfolgreiches Date mit der *Glücksfee* hatte probier ichs mal.  (alter war die scharf )...................


 

Sooo hab neue Infos für *PCGH-Burzeltagskinder*:

War ich doch gestern tatsächlich wieder mit dieser süßen *Glücksfee*  unterwegs. Ohhh man, ich kann euch sagen ein Leckerbissen..


Zu später Stunde ladete ich Sie natürlich noch auf einen Kaffee zu mir nach Hause ein. 
Merkwürdig war nur als sie da dann so vor meinem Bett in Ihrem süßen Negligee stand. Dachte mir: "Vielleicht wollte Sie ihre anderen Kleidungsstücke nicht mit Kaffee bekleckern? Naja, was solls.." 
Schließlich zwinkerte Sie mir zu und fragte mich:" Süßer, du hast einen Wunsch frei - ich mach alles was du willst."

Nun denn, da ich ein stolzer Mann in der Blüte seiner Jugend bin antwortete ich die wohl *einzig richtige Antwort*:" Boahh echt? Dann will ich bitte, bitte das Paket von PCGH gewinnen..hä, hä?"



Nach ihrem Gesichtsausdruck und der dunkelroten Farbe die Sie annahm denke ich das Sie sich sehr angestrengt hat, damit mein Wunsch in Erfüllung geht. 

Jooo so weit so gut...denke mal das sollte jetzt mit Sicherheit hinhaun mit dem Paket...nur die Glücksfee geht mir nicht mehr ans Telefon..komische Sache...

mfg
STER187


----------



## rubbelmeister (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ein GROßER DANK an PCGH für die tolle Artikel im Web als auch in den Heften. Weiter so.

Übrigens würde ich gerne so ein Prozi besitzen, denn so Flagschiff kann man als Normalo einfach nicht leisten.


----------



## Umut (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Erstmal Glückwunsch   


Warum Ich?

Ich bettel jetzt schon seit 4 jahre lang bei 
meinen Eltern um einen eigenen PC 
So lange habe ich bei unserem Gemeinschafts Pc rumgebastelt 
Man muss sich beschäftigen. 

Dises Mainboard und der Prozesser wäre der Startschuss zu meiner Unabhängigkeit 
bei unserem Gemeinschafts Pc kann ich so gut keine vernümpftigen Spiele spielen 
ich kann nur doof meinen Freunden zuhören wie über AKTUELLE SPIELE reden 
nun würde ich gern auch mal mit mitreden dürfen 

außer dem habe ich noch nie was gewonnen und habe aus frust schon 2 Jahre an keinem Gewinnspiel teilgenommen.
Als ich diesen Artikel gelesen habe kam die hoffnung hoch
doch vielleicht etwas mal zu gewinnen.
(Die Übersetzung meines Namens heißt nähmlich auch hoffnung)

Natürlich würde die Zeitschrift einen Ehrenplatz in meinem Zimmer bekommen über denn neuen eigenen PC (in einem schönen Rahmen versteht sich).

Deshalb ICH !!!


----------



## david430 (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Glückwünsche zu 9 Jahren PCGH! War zwar nicht von Anfang an dabei, aber nach dem ersten Mal lesen stand fest, dass keine andere Zeitschrift PCGH die Hand reichen könnte. Seitdem ist PCGH sehr entscheidend für mich geworden. Im Urlaub ohne Internet ist das wohl das Schlimmste, nicht zu wissen, was am PC-Markt vor sich geht. PCGH ist für mich das einzig Wahre, also PCGHX, die Tests, die Previews und last but not least der Preisvergleich.

Warum sollte ich also gewinnen?
Mein Q6600 könnte einmal in Rente geschickt werden und in Zeiten globaler Rezession habe ich kein Geld, meinen PC des Öfteren aufzurüsten. Aber nicht nur eine neue CPU wäre für mich ein schöner Gewinn. Netzteil zu laut, Mainboard zu heiß, deshalb drehen die Kühler auf,....


----------



## hongabonga (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

*ich* brauche das paket, weil ich mir als armer student keine so tolle hardware leisten kann und aber soo unbedingt die geilsten spiele spielen muss 

mal im ernst!
hab mir vor ner weile meinen ersten PC mit der PCGH-Forum-Hilfe zusammengebaut.. kein high-end teil logischerweise. 
aber auch zu so einem blöden zeitpunkt, wo am nächsten tag die hardware gleich wieder veraltet is  (ja ich weiß, das is bei hardware immer so, aber nicht so extrem wie bei mir -.-)
ich mein, wie soll ich ohne DDR3 RAM, DX11 usw überleben???


----------



## Wutz87 (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

_*Erstmal Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 9. Jubiläum*_

Warum ich das Jubiläumsgewinnspiel gewinnen sollte, nun ...

1. ...weil ich ein großer PCGH-Fan bin.

2. ...weil ich schon lange davon träume meinen PC aufzurüsten,
       nur fehlen mir leider die finanziellen Mittel.

3. ...weil ich gern mal wieder ein Spiel kaufen würde ohne erst
       auf die Hardwareanforderung zu schauen.

4. ...weil ichmir mit dem Hardwarepaket noch einen kleinen Traum
       erfüllen könnte: "endlich Fallout 3 spielen"

5. ...weil ich mich wohl am aller meisten über den Gewinn freuen würde.
           

Das waren meine Gründe, warum ich glaube, dass ich gewinnen sollte.

Noch einmal alles Gute zum 9. Jubiläum

Mfg Wutz87


----------



## cold5566 (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Glückwunsch PCGH!

Was 9 Jahre sollen das gewesen sein? Man dann bin ich ja jetzt *grübel* rechne*..++ --- NEIN!!!!!

Hab mal nachgeschaut- bis auf 2 3 Ausgaben hab ich noch alle PCGH angefangen mit dem ersten Heft im Keller (Die letzen 2 Jahre immer im Büro).

Jetzt zum wichtigen: Wieso brauche oder verdiene ich das Packet.

Da ich kürzlich stolzer Papa eines Sohnes geworden bin (ok ist auch schon wieder 1 3/4 Jahre her) habe ich leider einen rigides Investitionsverbot für sämtliche nach Meinung meiner Frau nicht unbedingt nötigen Luxusartikel - was leider auch für PC-Hardware gilt.

Mein Kleiner schläft inzwischen soweit durch, dass mal wieder Zocksessions möglich wären - aber richtig: Für aktuelle Spiele ist die Kiste zu alt.

Somit ist dieses Packet der momentan einzige Weg an neue Hardware zu kommen ohne langwierige Diskussionen führen zu müssen.

Wenn ich das Packet bekomme versprech ich sobald mein Kleiner ne eigene Wohnung hat (so in 18-19 Jahren) und er nicht mehr Papas PCGH mitlesen kann, ihm ein eigenes Abo zu schenken.

Grüße 
cold5566


----------



## madwings (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Warum ich das Paket verdiene? Schon seit einer Weile bin ich begeisterter Leser und hole mir meist schon am Erscheinungstag die neue PCGH. (Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude auf dem Weg zum Kiosk.) Aber das ist nicht mein Hauptargument.

Seit 1993 begeistert mich PC-Technik, mein erstes Spiel war X-Wing. Ich habe JEDEN meiner PCs selber zusammengeschraubt, und musste auch oft genug im Bekanntenkreis ran, wenn der Rechner zickt. Zahllosen Hard- und Software-Macken habe ich meine Zeit geopfert, "kannst du nicht...", "du kennst dich doch aus..." und so weiter und so fort. Man hilft ja gern, aber wirklich was dafür bekommen hab ich nie.

Der i7-975 Extreme Edition mitsamt DX58SO wäre da eine angemessene, nette "Wiedergutmachung vom Schicksal", damit werde ich sicher einige Bastelfreude haben, ganz zu schweigen davon, was man dem System dann entlocken kann, sobald es rennt.

Wobei ich eins sagen muss... der geplagte Papa, der sich nichts kaufen darf, hat fast das bessere Argument ^^

Wie auch immer.... GO PCGH, auf viele weitere Jahre!


----------



## Pope (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an PCGH auch von meiner Seite! Weiter so! 

Warum ich dieses Supersystem verdiene ??

Weil ich regelmäßig meinen PCGH-Newsletter lese und darin aktuelle Geräte vorgestellt bekomme, die ich mir allerdings aufgrund des hohen Preises auf High-End-Niveau nicht leisten kann  Nochdazu ist mein PC gerade dabei sienen Geist aufzugeben  Also helft mir, ihr Götter , und lasst mir diese Hällenmaschine  von einem Rechner zukommen!

Liebe Grüße vom Papst!


----------



## theLamer (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Gratz zum neunten @ PCGH 
Wieso sollte ich den i7-975XE haben?

*Weil mich die CPU heißer macht, als der i7-975XE selbst im Turbomodus und mit Boxed-Kühler werden kann und ich sie kälter machen werde, als es je am Nordpol war 
*


----------



## joecooly (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Bei mir arbeitet noch ein Prozessor, der mindest ebenso alt ist wie die PCG Hardware. Nur leider ist das kein Grund zum feiern, sondern eher für ein ganz trauriges Gesicht und dicke Krokodilstränen. Mit der neuen CPU hätte auch mein Rechner und ich richtig viel Grund zum mitfeiern und würden uns riesig darüber freuen! Herzliche Glückwünsche und viele Grüße!


----------



## feivel (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

der prozessor.

weils ein 1a erstes tagebuch für mich hier wäre


----------



## scarface (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

ich sollte den Prozessor gewinnen weil ...
- mein Konto ständig im Minus ist und ich mir aktuelle Hardware nicht leisten kann.
- ich endlich mal wieder einen Geschwindigkeitsrausch erleben will, wenn ich vor meinen Compi sitze.


Viele Grüße,
Ingo.


----------



## Alriin (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Warum...

            ...weil ich noch nie bei einem Gewinnspiel von euch teilgenommen habe obwohl ich seit vielen Jahren treuer Leser der PCGH bin.

Und was würde ich damit anstellen...
                                                 ...*ich würde unter der Flagge der PC Games Hardware Weltrekorde für euch benchen. Versprochen!*

Aber was würde ich damit tun, wenn der Core i7 975 Extreme Edition ausgedient hat, weil ich mir einen "Gulftown" kaufe...
...ich würde ihn unter meinen Kollegen vom PCGH-HWbot-Team verlosen. Wäre ja Schade wenn nur einer was davon hat!


----------



## Razor264 (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Warum ich?
Ich bin zwar nicht seit der ersten Stunde bei PCGH, trotzdem ist es mittlerweile meine Anlaufstelle Nummer 1 für Hardware-News. Ich könnte den Prozessor auch deshalb gut gebrauchen, weil meiner so langsam ausgedient hat, mir es aber momentan an den finanziellen Mitteln fehlt, um mir mal was richtig Tolles zu gönnen (klar, für nen normalen Prozessor reichts, so arm wie manche dann immer tun bin ich dann doch nicht  ). Außerdem bin ich semiprofessioneller Filmemacher und arbeite dabei viel mit Kindern zusammen (Beruf Erzieher), weshalb mir etwas Power im PC wirklich was bringen würde. Gerade Special Effects (mit Adobe After Effects) sind schon seeehr rechenaufwendig, von daher käme sowas immer gelegen.

So, ich hoffe der Text ist nicht zu lang(weilig). Ich wünsch allen viel Glück (auch wenn das totaler Quatsch ist, schließlich will ich ja gewinnen  ).


----------



## .maSk (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Also ich bräuchte das nette Hardware-upgrade als Trostpflaster weil ich einen Arbeitsunfall hatte und jetzt zu Hause vorm Rechner sitzen muss, da käme neue Hardware zum ausprobieren gerade Recht


----------



## Monsterclock (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

1. GW an die PCGH Seite
2. Interresant was hier so alles geschrieben wird 
3. Warum verdiene ich den Gewinn?
   Wahrscheinlich nicht mehr und nicht weniger als die anderen die hier reingeschrieben haben 
   Ich würde daraus ein Projekt machen und dieses dann hier online stellen, dann hat jeder was davon .


----------



## MaN!aC (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Warum ich?

Ganz einfach, weil ich euch sonst besuchen komme und ganz unglücklich und traurig bin... nee, im ernst. Bin seit langer Zeit treuer Leser der PCGH und freue mich auf jede neue Ausgabe. Vor allem schafft ihr es immer mich neidisch zu machen, wenn ich solche Hardware besitzen würde, geschweige mal in die Hand nehmen dürfte, wäre das schon ein Traum. Als armer Schüler ist man froh überhaupt nen PC besitzen zu können mit dem man einigermaßen spielen und arbeiten kann. Da ich zurzeit immer mehr VMs laufen habe und die anderen Programme für die Schule ebenfalls nich wenig Rechenpower benötigen und mein PC laufend in die Knie geht, ist das allem in allem doch ein guter Grund oder nicht?! Sonst komme ich echt vorbei. ^^


----------



## MiKuni (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ich "verdiene" das Hardware-Upgrade, weil ich seit Neuestem Schicht arbeite und deshalb wieder viel mehr Zeit habe, meinem liebsten Hobby zu fröhnen...Zocken!
Aber auf meiner alten Kiste läuft leider kein neues Spiel mehr...
Da käme so'n Upgrade gerade recht...


----------



## Puggy (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ich bin der Weihnachstmann und brauche bis zum Fest noch Geschenke die ich weiterverschenken kann.
Jeden Tag eine gute Tat !!


----------



## seroeschka01 (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

ich möchte gerne das paket gewinnen,weil..... *denk* (hmmm wie sage ich es dennen das ich das teil haben will und sie mir das auch zuschicken) *weiternachdenk* 

Nun Ja, (versuchen wir es mal mit der wahrheit) ich habe zuhause einen rechner von 1997 in Menschenjahren sind das nur 12 aber in PCJahren sind es mindestens 5-6 naja vielleicht sogar 7 Jahrhunderte. Da ich ein armer schlucker bin (kurzarbeit, frau mit ikeamöbeltick und fernstudiumgebühren) kann ich mir kein aufrüsten des alten rechners leisten............ jetzt muss ich ganz schnell schreiben da mein rechner kurz vorm abkacken ist............. als...o bit.....t..e den prei....s an m...ic...h schicken 

*denk* (ich hoffe die mitleidstour hatdie entscheidung dennen leicht gemacht)  
danke für die aufmerksamkeit 

also votet für mcih äääähhhhhm ich meine schicke es an mich


----------



## binesa (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Warum Ich ? Ich brauche ihn nicht persönlich aber meine bessere Hälfte ist immer am Jammern, dass er oft nicht das Geld hat alles zu kaufen was er meint zu brauchen......... Also damit ich das Gejammer nicht mehr ertragen muß: bitte bitte zu mir. wobei ich das vielleicht erstmal bei mir aufbaue und ihn ein bischen quäle....


----------



## ticktick (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

na ich brauch einen neuen Rechner,weil einer zuwenig ist


----------



## gigantor66 (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ich hab lange überlegt, ob ich hier überhaupt mitmachen soll.
Eine gute Begründung - ohne dabei über meine finanzielle Situation oder meinen alten Rechner zu jammern - fällt mir nicht ein.
Und um mir was aus den Fingern zu saugen, ist die Woche schon zu alt (endlich Wochenende).
Ich will einfach mal etwas gewinnen!


----------



## Heerdtie (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ich brauche dringend einen neuen und schnelleren PC


----------



## baustein (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

ich mache mit weil ich der pcgh zum 9.jährigen gratulieren möchte und ich auch einen neuen coputer zusammenbauen möchte ich habe noch eine alte gurke.


----------



## andsa (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

ich will gewinnen weil ich noch keinen habe


----------



## stenzer (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

da ich, spätentschlossener elektrotechnik student mitte 20, lediglich einen betagten laptop (IBM thinkpad X24) besitze und dies wäre doch die gelegenheit um an neue hardware zu kommen bevor ich 30 bin, sprich solange ich studiere fehlt mir das nötig kleingeld


----------



## knig9835 (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Weil nur einer gewinnen kann.
Auf viele weiter Jahre der PC Games Hardware!!!


----------



## thejungho (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ich mache mit, weil ich einen 4 Jahre alten Rechner besitze und dieser kaum noch für Spiele geeignet ist . Für mich als Spieleliebhaber ist mein PC nur ein trauriger Haufen Metall, das nur für das Internet gut ist.  Ich habe noch nicht mal eine solide Basis für heutige Spiele.
Da ich dazu noch wegen Auto, Miete und Studiengebühren nicht so viel Geld für PC-Teile zur Verfügung habe, nehme ich hier, mit der Hoffnung etwas zu gewinnen, teil. Außerdem bin ich ein PCGames-Fan und möchte euch zum 9-jährigen gratulieren. Alles Gute!


----------



## m4Tze (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ich sollte dieses Paket gewinnen, da ich so ziemlich der einzige bin der hier noch mit nem 939er System rumrennt!  Und nen i7 ist doch da nen super Ersatz  Und für nen neues System reichts dank nem Schülerdasein auch nicht!


----------



## Tempeltina (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

weil ich noch nie etwas gewonnen habe


----------



## PartyMani (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Weil ich ein Glückskind bin und mich über jeden Gewinn riesig freue ;o)

Jippie!!!!


----------



## Calladan (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ich habe ein Programm entwickelt (ist noch ganz streng geheim), welches Frieden auf Erden schafft und jedem Kind am Tag eine warme Mahzeit zukommen läßt.

Leider läuft es auf meinem veralteten PC nicht!!!


----------



## darkfabel (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ihh würde gerne etwas gewinnen wollen, weil ich mir diese spitzen Hardware immer nur auf Messen (Cebit, Gamescom) angucken kann und ich gerne auch mal so etwas schnelles haben möchte.(Hoffen kann man ja immer das man mal was gewinnt.)


----------



## monilaus (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ich freue mich über jeden Gewinn! Die Preise sind einfach klasse!


----------



## heAdsH0t (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

ich würde es cool finden wenn ich gewinnen würde, da es bei mir so ist, das ich eig so ziemlich kaum geld in meinen pc investieren kann, aber dennoch mich recht gut mit hardware auskenne. und wenn ich dann sehe wie mein kumpel tausende von euros für irgendeinen scheis ausgibt, dann denke ich mir ich würde nicht mal die hälfte ausgeben und hätte was besseres....
..naja doch leider hab ich nicht mal geld um mal aufzurüsten...
deswegen schreib ich das etz mal hier hin....

marci


----------



## Paarna (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Wenn ihr angesehen hättet, wie ich kürzlich versucht habe, die Demo eines - im Sinne von Hardwareanforderungen - läppischen Adventures auf meinem fossilen Rechner zu spielen und die etwa 10fache Verzögerung von Ton und Eingabe miterlebt hättet, dann wär euch sofort klargewesen, wie elendig ich's computertechnisch nötig hab. Ich will auch mal'n Actionknaller spielen!


----------



## konfekt (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Weil ich ausnahmsweise mal für AUFRÜSTUNG bin.


----------



## TVderErste (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ich hatte 'ne schwere Kindheit. Und da sich die Pubertät beim männlichen Geschlecht bekanntermaßen bis zur Midlife-Crisis zieht, bin ich noch lange nicht aus dem Schlimmsten raus. Also bitte, bringt ein wenig Sonnenschein in mein Leben!


----------



## Lepidus33 (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Weil ich ich bin und ich meinen Kindern zeigen will was technisch möglich ist.


----------



## kleipa (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Erstmal Herzlichen Glückwunsch PCGH =D
Ich sollte Gewinnen, da (wie schon andere schrieben) man mein System auch als 'Grabverweigerer' bezeichnen könnte. Es langt glaube ich zu sagen,dass das Mainbord gute >>5Jahre alt ist und mir schlicht das Geld fehlt für ein neues System.
Ich  habe noch nie etwas gewonnen und würde mich wikrlich seeehr freuen


----------



## computertod (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

ich verdiene diesen gewinn, da ich seit ich auf PCGH gestosen bein täglich auf dieser Seite unterwegs bin und außerdem auch ein relativ altes Sys besitze
außerdem kenne ich mit Hardware gut aus und werde, falls ich etwas gewinne, diese Quälen was geht
zudem will ich PCGH hiermit herzlich zum 9 Jährigen Jubiläum gratulieren


----------



## nr-Thunder (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

[X] Core I7 Xtreme 975
Warum ich diesen Prozessor verdiene? Tu ich eigentlich nicht. Ich bin weder ein langjähriger Fan von euch, weil ich euch erst seit 2 Jahren kenn^^, noch bin ich ein Mega Bencher der alles dran setzt einen Prozzi um jeden Preis so hoch wie möglich zu bekommen und ob ichs bei meinem System brauche...eher nicht. Das einzige was ich bin, ist ein Hardwareinteressierter, dessen Chance so einen Prozessor zu bekommen nur darin besteht ihn zu gewinnen wegen mangelndem Gehalt (weil ich erst 15 bin...), und weil ich nie 700€ Extra für einene Freien Multi bezahlen würde ^^. Jedoch wäre es für mein Hobby (HW...und zocken^^) ein einmaliges Erlebnis.
Wenn ihr wollt kann ich ja mit Prozzi und Board zu euch vorbeikommen (wohne in Fürth) und wir lassen den mit einbisschen Trockeneis frieren hehe.
Und BTW alles gute  zum Geburtstag ne.

MFG, Thunder.


----------



## Student (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

*Gratulation **zum 9 Jährigem** Jubiläum *

Warum ich diesen Gewinn verdiene ? 

...Ich bin der Zeitschrift #PC Games Hardware sehr treu, lese sie schon seit 4 Jahren, aber ich muss ehrlich sein mir fehlen 2 Ausgaben. Dieses Online gewinnspiel habe ich aus der Zeitschrift erfahren, und dachte mir ich versuch es mal. 
-Da ich Student und dabei knapp bei Kasse bin, würde mich so ein System umso mehr freuen. 
Ich habe mich die letzten 3 Jahre mit meinem alten PC durchgeschlagen, doch ich finde es wäre Zeit mit einem besseren System ins leben zu starten.

Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück beim gewinnspiel und hoffe dass der glückliche Gewinner so ein System auch nötig hat . Good luck


----------



## Basti73 (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Weil ich noch nie einen intel hatte und mich darüber riesig freuen würde.


----------



## phoenix79 (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

na weil ich ein armer schüler bin und mir sowas tolles auf absehbare zeit nicht leisten könnte


----------



## Hellmen (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Hallo leute 

ich würde die Hardware gerne haben weil ich mir leider keine neue leisten kann!
Mit einem x2 2.2 Ghz (S.939) und einer AGP 3850 kann man nicht mehr ordentlich spielen   (ihr wisst ja selber das damit nicht viel geht)

Ein neues System wäre echt der hammer

mfg Hellmen


----------



## trucker1963 (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Hallo!

Auch von einen herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Jubiläum !!


Würde die Hardware auch gern gewinnen!

Warum? Bin ein langjähriger Abonnent von PCGH und Leser eurer Hompage .Außerdem bin ich schon seit einiger Zeit bei eurem Folding@Home Team aktiv und könnte so meine Punkteausbeute deutlich erhöhen,zum Vorteil des Teams und zum Nutzen der Wissenschaft. Desweiteren finde ich die Hardware einfach nur "geil".


----------



## Bruce112 (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Hallo PCGH 

Die gewinnspiel frage lautet :

Welche Grafikarte mit vier  GPUs  wurde in der PCGH-Nulnummer vorgestellt ?

Mögliche Antworten
A=Voodoo 5 5500
B=Voodoo 5 6000
C=Voodoo 5 10000
D=Kyro 2


Vooodo ?

Ich weiß Vodoo das es schwarze magie ist mehr auch nicht .

Und wiso ich ausgerechnet was gewinnen sollte.

keine ahnung .


Das motto lautet von nichts kommt nicht ,also wiso nicht teilnehmen man kann ja nichts verlieren ,ausser das der Gez Typ vor der Wohnungstür steht und rein will .


----------



## Plansik_2k (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ich verdiene diesen  "Prozessor"  ,
weil:

Ich interessierter Leser der PC Games Hardware bin,
und mit meiner Gammelkiste -->
Athlon 64 3500+ (S939)
7600GT (schon PCI-Express  )
nichmehr so klarkomme und nichts wirklich läuft!
Da ich aber noch Schüler bin kann ich mir aber zur Zeit nichts besseres leisten ,
daher würde ich mich über so ein hammer ding wahnsinnig freuen! 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Plansik_2k


----------



## Blutstoff (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ich lese die PCGH seit dem ersten Tag und bin heute noch von ihr überzeugt. Ich habe bei jedem abgedruckten Gewinnspiel teilgenommen, jedoch nie etwas gewonnen. 
Jetzt liegt es also an euch (Redakteure) dies zu ändern.


----------



## KradenHayes (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ich, der ich als armer Zivi zwangsweise im Dienste des Staates für einen Minimallohn arbeiten muss, habe den PC dringend nötig, denn mein alter PC klingt mittlerweile wie ein Mähdrescher mit Motorproblemen und von der Geschwindigkeit her ist er auch damit zu vergleichen.

Also macht mir doch die Freude und gebt das gute Stück in meine Hände. Bitte.


----------



## Creepkiller1000 (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ich verdiene die CPU und das Mainboard, da ich seitdem ich an PCs schraube die PCGH lese, ein Großteil meines Computerwissen aus der PCGH stammt und wenn ich mal was nicht weiß ich auch eher in der PCGH nachschaue als im Internet ( zuletzt bei der Vorauswahl eines 22" TFTs ). Außerderm bin ich nach Möglichkeit mindestens einmal am Tag im Forum unterwegs und les mich mal durch so einiges durch und werde, falls ich gewinne, einen Thread erstellen mit Bildern und Leistungszuwachs im Gegensatz zu meinem alten System, das ich aktuell notdürftig am aufrüsten bin, denn für neue Hardware fehlt mir einfach das Geld...
Und zu guter letzt:
Ich bin ein Schüler, habe dem entsprechend wenig Geld, probiere bei den Gewinnspielen immer mitzumachen, habe bisher leider noch nichts gewonnen und ich würde mich einfach rießig freuen, wenn ich dieses Preis in den Händen halten dürfte!!!

Grüße

Creep


----------



## Sinan2792 (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ich schneide und bearbeite sehr oft eigene Kurzfilme Filme am PC, und damit ich dabei schneller vorankomme, muss ich oft viele Programme gleichzeitig laufen lassen. Das belastet meinen Rechner sehr, vorallem weil ich in Full-HD aufnehme und bearbeite. Und ich bin im Moment noch Schüler, kann mir also nicht das kaufen, was ich für meine Arbeit brauchen würde.
Dieser Preis würde mich außerdem als Jahrelangen Leser und Benutzer von PCGH und der Website "entlohnen".
Wie für vermutlich alle hier wäre das natürlich eine riesen Freude für mich.


----------



## usopia (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

...wolle gewinne habbe...!


----------



## goeddi (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Weil die Sterne günstig für mich stehen!


----------



## Sonicsurfer (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

weil ich dann nur noch von meinem Gewinn und der PCGH Online schwärmen würde


----------



## Roman441 (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Weil das für mich das erste System Upgrade wäre, ohne vorher mit meiner Frau tagelang über Sinn und Unsinn dieses Upgrades, zu diskutieren.


----------



## der8auer (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Hey 

ich würde mich sehr über die ASUS Mars oder die AMD TWKR CPU freuen da ich wohl zu den wenigen hier gehöre die das Potential dieser Komponenten auch wirklich nutzen kann - mit Flüssigstickstoff versteht sich  Wäre ja auch wirklich schade wenn solche High End Komponenten in einem normalen Rechner vor sich hinschwitzen  

Auch das DDR3 Kit würde mir enorm helfen beim SuperPi32m endlich die 7 Minuten Marke zu knacken. Bisher scheitere ich leider durch mein, nicht so tolles, Kingston DDR3 2000 CL9 Kit...

 Es wäre mir eine große Freude diese Komponenten durch die Benchmarks zu jagen und für unser PCGH Team ordentlich Punkte zu holen 

mfg
Roman


----------



## Autokiller677 (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Weil sich damit bei hwbot sicher einiges holen ließe und ich dann meinen aktuellen PC ebenfalls etwas härter Benche, da ich wenn ich ihn zerschieße einen Ersatz hätte, den ich mir sonst als Schüler nie leisten könnte (Führerschein frisst viel Geld-.-).
Und weil ich aus finanziellen Gründen bisher immer (relativ schlecht zu übertaktende) AMD's hatte und mich über so einen 975XE riesig freuen würde, da selbst mein 940BE max. bis 3,75Ghz geht und das bei 1,6V 

@der8auer: 
schwitzen triffts bei der Mars ziemlich gut


----------



## Lacrima666 (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

 ...weil ich auf hArTwArE stehe nur das bissl wEiChWaRe im Kopf muss noch ordentlich bestückt werden  uiuiuiui


----------



## Shi (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ich hätte dieses Paket verdient da ich finde dass es kein vergleichbares oder auch nur annähernd so gutes Magazin wie PCGH gibt (ungelogen), und da meine 3 kleinen Brüder (10, 12 und 13 Jahre) endlich einen Rechner zum Spielen brauchen. Leider haben sie alle nicht genug Geld für alle Komponenten, und das Paket würde uns allen unheimlich helfen! 
Gruß, Shi


----------



## Floppy90 (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

9 Jahre PCGH - Glückwunsch, Respekt und weiter so 

ich kenne eure Seite zwar erst seit 2 Jahren, aber seitdem bin ich fast täglich
drauf um mich zu informieren.

Warum sollte gerade ich das Intel-Bundle gewinnen:

Ich bin 19 Jahre jung,
chronisch pleite,
und schwer unglücklich mit meinen Intel Pentium DualCore E2200 
(seit 1,5 Jahren die Übergangs-CPU - ein dehnbarer Begriff)

Wenn ihr einen jungen, unglücklichen Menschen eine große Freude
machen wollt - ich steh zur Verfügung!!!

Fortuna stehe mir bei oder Gustav Gans oder beide.

Grüße gehen raus an sämtlichen Mitarbeitern von PCGH
Ihr macht ein guten Job


----------



## Coregrinder (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

hahc noch so lange warten bis zur auslosung...und ich würd doch so gern mal batman flüßig spielen...


----------



## Klarostorix (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Soo, jetzt soll ich also erklären, warum ich den (zugegebenermaßen heißen) Preis verdient habe. Dann mal los:

1. Ich bin Schüler (leider G8)
2. Mein E8400 gerät in Strategiespiele an seine Grenzen 
und zu guter Letzt
3. Ich habe vor rund 6,5 Jahren eine Lebertransplantation hinter mich bringen müssen (mit 10 Jahren) und kämpfe seitdem mit schweren gesundheitlichen Problemen, unter anderem Blutvergiftungen, Gallengangsentzündungen,... Da diese Symptome immer wieder auftreten, ist mein Selbstbewusstsein in der langen Zeit doch ziemlich unter Beschuss geraten, doch ich lasse mich nicht unterkriegen . Und außerdem: Wer immer leiden muss, sollte doch auch einmal für sein Leiden belohnt werden...

Vielen Dank und herzliche Grüße an das PCGH-Team und alle Member hier 

Klarostorix


----------



## horatioK5 (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*



... was soll ich bloß schreiben...???

Ich bin ein hoffnungsloser PC-Spieler der immer die neuesten Games spielt (wenn ich denn mal das Geld für die Games übrig habe) dessen PC Equipment aber leider schon wieder etwas älter geworden ist und es mittlerweile mit dem flüssig gamen nicht mehr so klappen will. Man muß sich entscheiden, entweder 1-3 gute Games monatlich, zusätzlich noch die pcgameshardware-print oder aber man lebt die nächsten 8 Monate diesbezüglich total abstinent und kann das gesparte Geld dann in einen guten PC investieren. Aber wie viele gute Games verpasst man dann und was mache ich mit der ganzen Zeit die ich dann hätte?

Also wenn ich so etwas schönes Gewinnen könnte hätte ich dieses Problem nicht.



liebe Grüße an alle pcgh´ler (Doktoren und Patienten)


----------



## idalele (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Na, warum wohl.

Schneller höher weiter, die Zeit bleibt nicht stehen.

Also her mit dem Gewinn.


----------



## ebbe25 (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Habe Familie, immer Interesse an der neuesten Technik aber meist nicht das nötige Kleingeld.

Habe er sowas von verdient.


----------



## nad1977 (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ich möchte gewinnen, weil die Zeit bleibt nicht stehen und damit auch nicht die Technik.


----------



## kruedi2 (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Bei meiner alten Mühle ist gerade die Grafikkarte gehimmelt.
Was Neues käme gerade rechtzeitig !

Ist doch bald Weihnachten 

LG  Dietmar


----------



## Joey007 (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ganz einfach: weil ich es verdient habe diese Wahnsinns - Teile zu gewinnen


----------



## Baerbele1 (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ich möchte gewinnen weil mein Sohn dann grün vor Neid werden würde wenn die Mama so was tolles hat - und diesesmal würde ich es mir nicht von ihm abschwatzen lassen


----------



## Gefuehlsmensch (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Hallo,

also der Prozessor wäre ja ein Traum. Solch tolle Technik würde ich mir unbedingt in meinen Rechner einbauen lassen.
PC-Gott im Himmel erhöre mein Flehen

Amen

Gefuehlsmensch


----------



## Reinhard49 (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ich möchte gern aus folgenden Gründen gewinnen:

ich selbst habe einen PC, der ca. 5 Jahre alt ist. Ich habe leider nicht so viel Ahnung davon. Aber wenn ich mal ein neues Spiel spielen will, funktioniert das irgendwie nicht so richtig. Mein Sohn sagt immer, meine Kiste wäre halt altmodisch. Mit diesem Prozessor hätte ich die Grundlage für eine Modernisierung meines PC´s. Falls da andere Bauteile noch benötigt werden sollten, würde ich mir den rest selbst kaufen um einen tollen PC zu haben mit dem ich alle Spiele spielen kann. Mein Sohn dürfte natürlich auch mal ran. Ich bin ja nicht nachtragend.


----------



## Brunhilde53 (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ich möchte gern gewinnen, weil ich dann ein tolles Weihnachtsgeschenk für meinen Sohn hätte.


----------



## Markus73 (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ich möchte gern gewinnen, weil ich von so einem anbetungswürdigen Prozessor bisher nur geträumt habe.
Es wäre der Anfang einer wunderbaren Freundschaft zwischen dem Prozessor und mir. Mögen die Wege uns niemals mehr trennen.


----------



## Biosman (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Für viele Menschen gibt es dinge auf der Welt die man als Traum bezeichnen könnte.

Für einige ist dieser Traum z.b Schmuck, Autos, Handys von jedem möchte jeder das beste haben um seinen Nebenmenschen zu Übertreffen. Trotz allem bleibt es ein kleiner Kreis der sich ohne jeden Cent 2x umdrehen zu müssen solch eine CPU z.b Leisten könne

Mit Anderen Worten ist es ein Traum.... die frage ist nur wenn man 1 x die Chance hat im Leben nach den Sternen zu greifen und sich seinen Traum zu erfüllen... Ich kann nur sagen:

*Glück bitte sei mir hold! und steht mehr bei... wenigstens 1 Mal.*


----------



## scouse01 (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

ich würde gerne gewinnen da ich von so einem CPU nur Träumen kann aber allen anderen usern auch viel Glück


----------



## scouse02 (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ich würde gerne Gewinnen da auch ne Frau zu diesen Preisen nicht nein sagen würde, wenn nicht dann kann ich es auch nicht ändern. Viel Glück allen anderen Teilnehmern lol


----------



## bdeny (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

...weil die glücksfee dieses mal auf meiner seite steht....

alles gute pcgh


----------



## Sonnenblume333 (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ich möchte gern gewinnen, damit mein Mann mir einen neuen PC zusammenbauen kann, denn meiner ist kaputt und momentan nutze ich seinen, solange er fern sieht.


----------



## rosi9350 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Das möchte ich schon gerne gewinnen dann würde  mein alter Rechner mal auf gerüstet und ich wäre schneller im Netz unterwegs


----------



## Bloemfontein (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ersteinmal herzlichen GLückwunsch an PCGH und PCGH.de Auf ein weiteres Jahr, mit vielen interesssanten Artikeln und BErichten.

Ich denke, das ich das Paket verdient habe, weil ich schon seit langem einen neuen PC plane, aber irgendwie immer dsa Geld fehlt(so ist das als Schüler). Wirklich gute kleine Jobs bekommt man bei uns aufm Dörfchen auch net, das ict immer mit Fahrtwegen verbunden.
Als ich einmal das Geld für einen neuen PC hatte, musste ich dieses in ein neues Fahrrad investieren, da mein altes kaputt gegangen war. Mein neues Bike ist auch nicht gearde pannenfrei und so verschwindet immer ein Teil des taschengeldes und des dazu verdienten(Rasenmähen, vertretung für Zeitungsausträger).
Des weiteren hatte ich bisher nur immer irgendwelche gammel Hardware.
DIeses paket würde mit den Schritt zum neuen PC sehr, sehr erleichtern.
Natürlich würde ich dann auch schön für PCGH benchen und falten und Punkte sammeln.

Die Teile würden bei mir natürlich gemäße Begleitung bekommen

EDIT: Des weiteren würde ich hier schön Bericht erstatten


----------



## Lone Starr (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Hi @ All,

auch erst mal von mir die Herzlichsten glückwüsche zu 9 Jahren PCGH. 
Meiner Meinung nach hat jeder User hir im Forum verdient diese tolle Hardware zu gewinnen.
Auch ich würde mich über den gewinn freuen damit ich endlich aus der "Vorsteinzeit" aufsteigen kann, ich möchte auf mein SYstem hinweisen mit dem ich momentan Arbeite bzw. Spiele (soweit wie es eben möglich ist)
nach zu lesen in meinem Profiel.

Ich wünsche auf jedenfall jedem hir viel Glück, bei dem Gewinnspiel.

Gruß

euer Lone Starr


----------



## zcei (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Erstmal Happy Birthday!

Ich würde gerne das Paket bekommen, da ich auch seit über einem Jahr mir die Zeitschrift hole und sie jetzt sogar im Abo habe.
Sie ist wirklich großartig und mein komplettes Wissen zu Hardware habe ich aus diesen Seiten.

Zudem würde ich den PC nicht für mich verwenden, sondern würde den Prozessor an seine Grenzen treiben, vielleicht noch ne WaKü einbauen und den PC verticken und das eingenommene Geld für was sinnvolles spenden.
Dann hätte ich meinen Spaß am Overclocken und Tagebuch schreiben und andere hätten auch was davon  (und ein PCGH Schriftzug würde auch mit drauf kommen.)

MfG zcei


----------



## AlexKL77 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Warum ich es verdient hätte diesen Preis zu gewinnen?
Da bin ich vollkommen überfragt,deswegen habe ich es wohl auch nicht.
Warum ich trotzdem gerne gewinnen würde?
Weil ich wohl nie Besitzer einer aktuellen Intel Extreme Edition CPU sein werde!Welcher Normalbürger kann sich das schon erlauben.

Und natürlich auch von mir Alles Gute PCGH!


----------



## STER187 (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*



STER187 schrieb:


> .....
> Nach ihrem Gesichtsausdruck und der dunkelroten Farbe die Sie annahm denke ich das Sie sich sehr angestrengt hat, damit mein Wunsch in Erfüllung geht.
> .......


 
hi ho PCGH,

da ich auf Grund meines Wunsches (und die sich dadurch ergebende Abwesenheit meiner Glücksfee) etwas mehr Zeit hatte...

...Arbeitete ich weiter an meiner Doktorarbeit. Da ich die *PCGH-Universität* sehr gern besuche arbeitete ich jeden Tag bis tief in die Nacht..

(hier ein kleiner Ausschnitt meiner Arbeit: )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




...als ich also wieder ein Mal so vor mich hinarbeitete traf es mich wie einen Blitz! *DIE FORMEL!!!!* ich hatte sie vor meinem geistigen Auge!..

durch diese Eingebung animiert machte ich mich daran die *"ultimative"* Formel auf Papier zu bringen...

nach tagelanger, schlafloser und zockfreier Arbeit war es dann vollbracht:



*Sehet und staunet!!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






nun denn, möge es der Schlafentzug sein oder auch dieses Gewinnspiel die Schuld an dieser Erkenntnis haben () aber vom Wahnsinn bin ich noch weit entfernt..also nennt mich ruhig verrückt!

*lautes verrücktes Lachen* HA HA HA HA HAAAAA!!!!

somit verbleibe ich, meine geschätzten Freunde, mit 

freundlichen Grüßen 
STER187

()


----------



## lvr (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Erstmal alles Gute .
Warum ich es verdienen würde, zu gewinnen?
Vor gewisser Zeit stand der Sensenmann vor meiner Tür und hat nach und nach jedes Stück Hardware aus meinem alten PC gerissen und zu sich geholt, so dass ich erst mal 2 Monate ohne PC auskommen musste. Nun habe ich mir ein paar billige Komponenten zusammengekauft, aber auch gnadenlos bei Papi verschuldet . Ein Gewinn würde mir also sehr wahrscheinlich helfen, Schulden zu begleichen und auf beiden Seiten gäbe es freudige Gesichter. Ich wage es sonst schon gar nicht mehr, etwas anzuschauen, was mehr also 10€ kostet  - also heißt es kaufen: nein; gewinnen: ja, logisch oder? 
Weiterhin viel Glück für alle Teilnehmer .


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Alles gute PCGH! Ich stand immer hinter euch, wenn andere über eure Rechtschreibung gemotzt haben! 

Ich verdiene diesen Gewinn, weil ich aktuell gezwungen bin, an einer PS3 zu spielen!!! Also los!! Bekehrt mich wieder zum PC!! 


When waking up in the morning,
Thres my old PC,
Gives me reason to be worrying,
As you can see.

I turn it on - beg it to start,
While praying I make a noisy fart. 
Slowly waiting while booting up,
I get me a Tea,
In my favorite cup.

Windows is now about to load,
But my water Pump - my god!
It left the sinking boat!
My system is running hot!

My screen goes black,
My PC shut down.
I say feck!
I have reason to moan!


----------



## Sputnik2905 (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Mit meinem PC ist nach 5 Jahren nicht mehr ans zocken zu denken , aber mit dem Paket wäre wieder alles möglich.


----------



## Lonel (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ach ja, das wäre ein schönes nachträgliche Geburtstagsgeschenk zu meinen runden Geburtstag. Welchen verrate ich lieber nicht. Nach den ganzen ärger und stress in meiner Familie, wäre wenigsten so ein schöner Gewinn mal endlich wieder zu lächeln und die Hoffnung auf eine Besserung der Familienverhältnisse das mir das Glück wieder gut gesonnen ist. Wäre das nicht wundervoll?


----------



## Coolone (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Gewinnen kann jeder - Nein Nein Nein!!! 

*Warum verdiene grade Ich das tolle PCGH & Intel Paket?*

Erstens so möchte Ich PCGH zum 9 Jährigen Geburtstag gratulieren!

Und mich für eine tolle Web-Seite die mich täglich, Ja fast stündlich mit den Neuesten Nachrichten 
auf dem laufenden hält bedanken. 

Das tolle PCGH & Intel Paket verdien Ich weil Ich ein Case Modder bin der sich durch PCGH auf dem 
laufenden mit der technologischen Entwicklung hält und die tollen Produkte von Intel in meinen Case Mods 
einbaue.

Wenn Ich ein Case Mod fertig gestellt habe dann promoviere Ich auch die Hardware die Ich für mein Projekt
benutzt habe.


*Case Mods*

*“Command & Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars – Strategy Gaming Case Mod”*
_Mit_ Intel CPU

Video: *- Intel CPU* 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U4lvRm0ruxU


Homepage:
http://www.lanpartypathfinder.com/casemodding/cnc3/


*“**EIZO FlexScan T68 Monitor – Gaming Case Mod 2009**”*
_Mit_ Intel CPU

Video: *- **Intel CPU*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_5qyojbeKo


PCGH Forum:

EIZO FlexScan T68 Monitor – Gaming Case Mod 2009
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/73227-eizo-flexscan-t68-monitor-gaming-case-mod-2009-a.html

EIZO Complexity Case Mod 2009 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/73288-eizo-complexity-case-mod-2009-a.html


*Wenn Ich gewinnen sollte?*

Dann werde Ich den fantastischen Intel Core i7-975 Extreme Edition CPU und die tolle 
Intel DX58SO "Smackover" -Platine für mein “LAN-Party Pathfinder - The Future Is Here” 
Case Mod verwenden.

*“LAN-Party Pathfinder” *- The Future Is Here

Homepage:
http://www.lanpartypathfinder.com/

Hochachtungsvoll

Coolone

.


----------



## Pizzatoni (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Hi,

Warum sollte ich gewinnen?
Ich bin noch Schüler und habe leider nicht so viel Geld zur Verfügung mir so eine tolle Anschaffung zu leisten  . Mit so einem Prozessor könnte man die neusten Spiele ohne irgendwelche Laggs spielen und wenn ich mal eine etwas größere Grafik zu bearbeiten hätte, dann würde das gar nicht mehr so lange dauern, wie es leider aktuell dauert -.- . Mit solch einem Prozessor würde ich unheimlich viel Zeit bei jeder Tätigkeit am Pc sparen. Ich bin leider eh schon mit meinem superlangsamen Internet bestraft (habe erst vor 2Jahren DSL light bekommen, welches hier bei mir das schnellste ist, weil ich auf dem Land, weit von der nächsten Stadt entfernt, wohne).
Schon seit 3Jahren lese ich nun eure Zeitschrift und habe diese seit gewisser Zeit auch im Abo . Besonders hilfreich waren mir in letzter Zeit die Preis-/Leistungsübersichten von Computerhardware, da sie mir sehr bei der Kaufentscheidung einer (neuen) Grafikkarte geholfen haben.
Folglich wäre ich über den Gewinn des Prozessors sehr erfreut.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Pizzatoni


----------



## tuner-andy (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Joa also erstmal Alles Gute zum Jubiläum! Auf weitere 9 Jahre PCGH! 

Warum gerade ich? 

Weil ich mit PC's fast immer Probleme hatte bis ich auf die PCGH gestoßen bin. Ihr habe ich einen Großteil meines Wissens zu verdanken!

Und weil ich mich mit meinem Bruder um den PC kloppen muss!

Es wäre ein Tolles vorläufiges Weinachtsgeschenk! 

Auf weitere 9 Jahre PCGH!


----------



## SnOw_LeOpArD (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Hallo PC Games Hardware Redaktion!
Dieses Gewinnspiel ist das erste seit langem das mich neugierig macht.
Natürlich würde ich den Gewinn verdienen.
Das is bei mir erstmal so das übliche. Hart arbeitender Azubi mit wenig Geld hätte gern einen tollen PC. 
Das kratzt euch natürlich, seid ehrlich, kein bisschen. Ist auch völlig okay.
Allerdings vergesst ihr da etwas:
Mein Computer ist leider so veraltet das ich nicht mal mehr einen Gedanken verschwenden an aktuelle Spiele oder neue Grafikkarten verschwenden muss. 
Und das hat dazugeführt das ich nach Jahren des treuen Lesens die Pc Games als auch die PCGH im Regal stehen lasse - ich würde mich nur ärgern was ich alles nicht spielen kann.
Ich bräuchte erst ein Rückgrat für meinen PC, wie diesen wundervollen Prozessor um  wieder Interesse für neue Games und Hardware zu entwickeln.
Ihr würdet also nicht nur einen Menschen glücklich machen sondern auch einen Leser gewinne, während die anderen Menschen hier wohl alles schon treue Leser sind, was ich bis hierher so gelesen habe.
Naja denkt drüber nach.


----------



## Atosch (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Sehr geehrte Redaktion,

ich würde mit freunden das angebotene Paket gewinnen.
Ich bin schon ein PcGames und PcGamesHardware leser quasi seit der ersten Stunde.

Ich habe einen großteil meines Wissens aus genau eben diesen Zeitschriften und nehme auch immer wieder gerne das Printheft zur hand wenn es darum geht vorhandene pc´s zu erweitern und zu verbessern.
Genau darin liegt eben auch meine Leidenschaft.
Ich finde es faszinierend neuen Rechnern Leben "einzuhauchen" und vorhandene zu verschönern und zu verbessern.

Da ich momentan noch auf einem P35 System sitze und eine Aufwertung eben dieses Systems leider aus Geldmangel bisher scheiterte, wäre es ideal wenn ich dieses wunderbare Paket mein eigen nennen dürfte.

Ich würde dann auch gerne ein kleines Umbau-Tagebuch online stellen, damit alle was davon haben.


----------



## Hilfesucher (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Besuchers Rettung ?

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburstag 

Meine Freundin und ich haben seit ca.10 Tagen ungewollten Besuch von 3 kleinen Wesen, welche ich vom Samstag zu Sonntag um ca.3.00 Uhr im Keller bei uns "schlafend" neben der Wachmaschine vorfand. 
Sie können nicht so reden wie wir, aber meine Freundin und ich können sie trotzdem verstehen.Sie teilen uns per Gedankenbilder mit, was sie wollen.Und auch wir können uns mit ihnen so auch verständigen.
Wir beide standen einige Tage unter Schock, was die Kommunikation zwischen uns und den "Aliens" erschwerte.
Ich konnte jedoch nach einigen Tagen mit meiner Freundin ansatzweise herrausfinden, was die die ganze Zeit von uns wollen.Sie meinen, sie brauchen was:
*1: extrem schnelles 2: was extrem kleines 3: was extrem energieffizientes 4: was extrem heißes*
So oder so ähnlich konnten wir ihren Wunsch auffassen.
Ich dachte mir gleich: Mein Gott, das sind ja 4 Sachen auf einmal, die sind ja schlimmer als die Kinder im Fernsehen.
Darauf hin bekahm ich sowas wie ein Stromschlag am ganzen Körper zu spüren.Mir fiehl ein, dass sie ja meine Gedanken mit-lesen,fühlen,hören konnten.
Ok, dachte ich mir und machte mich im Internet auf die Suche.Beim rumsurfen kam ich dann darauf, daß sie eventuell eine CPU meinen könnten.
Da wir nicht viel Geld übrig haben, kaufte ich statt einer teuren CPU einfach so einen billigen Chip im Internet, wo "SX 33 Mhz" drauf stand.
Mit Vorfreude, diese Wesen fröhlich zu stimmen, bekamen wir dann jedoch bei Übergabe der CPU eine ordentliche Elektrobehandlung die sich gewaschen hat.
Dabei fühlten wir beide einen extremen Schmerz.Sie wollten uns damit was mitteilen. Mir wurde klar, sie wollen was "extremes" haben.Weiteres Forschen im Internet brachte mich dann auf die PCGH -Seite.
Da sah ich, das ihr einen Intel Core i7 975 Extreme Edition verlost. Vor Freude, die richtige CPU gefunden zu haben und dazu noch vielleicht gewinnen zu können, schrie ich vor Freude laut auf.Da ich aber vergaß, daß die 3 Aliens in der Wohnstube um diese Uhrzeit sowas wie ein Mittagsschläfchen hielten, wurde meine Freude durch gezielte Elektroschocks auf die untere Halsregion schnell wieder gebremmst.  
Es hört sich vielleicht lustig an, aber glaubt mir, das ist es wirklich nicht.Wir haben schon Freunde,Bekannte und auch die Polizei gerufen, aber immer, wenn irgenteiner ,ausser meiner Freundin und mir, in die Wohnung kommt, dann machen die sich irgentwie unsichtbar.
Ich weiss nicht wozu sie so eine CPU benötigen, ganz zu schweigen davon warum sie sich gerade bei uns aufhalten, aber immer wenn wir uns Gedanken über diese Wesen und ihrer Abreise machen, dann ...................., ihr könnt es euch schon denken  (Weichteile-region) 
Bei dem Versuch seit einigen Tagen nun auf diese rund 820 Euro teuren CPU zu sparen, bemerkten wir, dass uns ständig aus unserer Sparbüchse Geld fehlen tut.
Wir haben das Gefühl,daß die uns beklauen, oder besser gesagt uns vera****** wollen.Ich muss ja wohl jetzt nicht erzählen, was wieder passiert, wenn wir sie deswegen ansprechen möchten (untere Halsregion) 
Scheinbar brauchen sie diese CPU, wollen uns jedoch nicht so sehr auf der Tasche liegen.
Über diese Verhaltensweiße von diesen Wesen kann ich eigentlich nur lachen und frage mich, ob sie mir mein Bier, was sie täglich trinken und die Stromkosten für den Fehrnsehr auch irgentwie wieder zurückzahlen.
Wir sind mit unseren Nerven am Ende und hoffen, daß ihr vom PCGH- Team uns helfen könnt.

Bitte macht das sie wieder abhauen ! Und macht weiter so 

MfG  Melanie und Tino 

Happy Birthday


----------



## kc1992 (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Hallo Community 
Ich verdiene dieses Paket, da ich schon seit ich 10 Jahre alt bin die PCGH lese und mich als meine erste und immer gleichbleibende PC-Zeitschrift beim PC bauen und ständigen Overclocken und benchen begleitet hat und ich unbedingt meinen Q8200 ablösen möchte bzw. eine 2te NVidia Karte verbauen will und mein P45 kein SLI unterstützt >.<
Leider steht einem Schüler mit ner 42 Stundenschulwoche nicht soviel Geld zur Verfügung und Arbeiten ist leider mit der Zeit nicht zu vereinbaren x(
Aber Schluss mit dem Gejammere ich will den i7 einfach, ich brauch die Performance und mal wieder ne richtig geile CPU zu übertakten!! (Wäre meine erste Black Edition Muhaha)
Außerdem hab ich euch lieb 
Auf weitere 9 Jahre Lesespaß mit PCGH!! 
Gruß kc1992


----------



## @lex (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Hallo PCGH-Team,
ich fände es super, einen so schnellen CPU zu gewinnen. Als begeisterer Spieler, hobbymäßiger Programmierer und begeisterter PCGH-Leser würde ich mein "altes" System irgendwann verkaufen und dafür noch eine (oder zwei) HD5890 kaufen. Dann jedes Spiel mit voller Auflösung flüssig spielen können. Das wär großartig. Doch für mich übertrieben. Was ich jetzt schreib werde ich später wahrscheinlich bereuen, aber ich verspreche wenn ich das Paket gewinnen werde, werde ich es nicht selbst benutzen, sonder meinem großem Bruder (der gerade anfängt zu studieren und sich noch mit einem alten System herumschlagen muss). Er könnte diese (fast) übertriebene Leistung wenigstens teilweise ausnutzen.
Gruß @lex


----------



## *andi* (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ob ich es verdiene, dieses Set zu bekommen, weiß ich nicht. Normalerweise verdient man nur etwas, wenn man etwas anderes dafür macht - beispielsweise harte Arbeit oder sonstiges. Deshalb kann ich hierzu keine Aussage treffen. Ich kann jedoch sagen, dass ich mich wahnsinnig darüber freuen würde, zu gewinnen, da ich schon länger keine neueren Computerspiele mehr spielen konnte, was jedoch an meiner eher ärmlichen Familie liegt. Ich selbst bin leider noch Schüler und kann mir zwar durch gewisse Nebentätigkeiten ein paar Kröten dazu verdienen, jedoch kommt es nie zu einem neuen PC da das Geld dann meistens plötzlich notwendig in der Familie gebraucht wird, was mir zwar nicht passt, aber dennoch unvermeidbar ist. Dennoch versuche ich momentan, mir wieder einen neuen Rechner zu basteln, denn auf meiner alten Mühle läuft nichtmal BF2. Ein solches Set wäre daher die beste Grundlage für einen Neueinstieg.

MfG
Andi


----------



## Funstile (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

*XXX* *eXtreme Gewinne brauchen keine eXtremen Worte* *XXX*​
*  Happy Birthday von Funstile  ​*


----------



## Jonesman66 (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Hi!

Warum genau ich den Core i7-975 Extreme Edition gewinnen sollte:

Eigentlich bin ich ein ganz normaler Typ. In einer kleinen Menschenmenge an einer Bushaltestelle falle ich mit großer Warscheinlichkeit nicht auf. Wie 3 andere habe ich Ohrstöpsel meines mp3-Players im Ohr und friere gerade (Man war das heute Morgen kalt!!!). Mit meinen 1,81 meter Körpergröße - ohne Schuhe - liege ich genau auf dem Druchschnitt der 20-25 jährigen deutschen männlichen Einwohner. Mein kurzes dunkelblondes Haar und die 83 Kilo darunter geben mit den Rest und lassen mich in der Durchschnittlichkeit versinken. Ich könnte tagelang so weiter machen... 
Ich spiele aktiv bei einem Verein in meiner Heimatstadt Fussball, habe ein durschschnittliches Abitur, selbst mein PC mit dem Herzstück Core 2 Duo E4300 und einer GeForce 8800GTS 320 ist weniger auffällig, eher durschnittlich.
Doch jetzt habe ich die Chance gewitter endlich zu erwachen, der Durchschnittlichkeit wenigstens für ca. 1 Jahr (machen wir uns nichts vor. Weihnachten 2010 gehören 8 Kerne zum guten Ton) ein Schnippchen zu schlagen.
Ich wäre deutscher Meister, vielleicht sogar Weltmeister im Mainboardweitwurf. Mein alter BigTower (aus dem das fliegende, schon vor dem Wurf defekte Mainbard kommt) wird warscheinlich jauchzen vor Freude und der neuen Hardware ein sichere Beschützer zu sein. Meine Wasserkühlung wird aus ihrem passivem Kühlzustand erwachen und endlich ihr volles Potentioal abrufen dürfen. Die passende Graka lässt Weihnachten sei dank nicht lange auf sich warten.
...
Vielen Dank für viele Jahre gute Ratschläge und aussagekräftige Tests!
Vielen Dank für lustige und objektive Berichterstattung!
...
Abschließen kann ich nur nochmal bekräftigen wie sehr ich mich über den Gewinn freuen würde. Vielleicht treffen die Zeilen oben genau den Nerv, der euch dazu veranlasst mich zu wählen! Auch wenn ich vielleicht ein bisschen übertrieben habe 


Auf die nächsten neun Jahre,
mit besten Glückwünschen,
Happy Birthday

Euer treuer Leser 
Jonesman66


----------



## modx (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Den Core i7-975 Extreme Edition sollte ich gewinnen weil:

1. Ich seit fast einem Jahrzehnt totaler Intel Fan bin. 
2. Ich seit langer Zeit das Intel Roadmap Poster aus der Pc Games Hardware Intel Spezialausgabe neben meinem Schreibtisch hängen habe.
3. Ich mich seit vielen Jahren mit Overclocking beschäftige mit aber aus finanziellen Gründen immer nur die kleinen Intels "vornehmen" kann.

Letzter Prozzi:

E4300@3,3 

Aktueller Prozzi:

E5200@3,7


----------



## kuer (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Also ich müsste den Prozessor eigentlich gewinnen, weil ich durch meine Schreibe nie in der lage bin Hardware zu testen. Zum zweiten habe ich bis jetzt nur ein Intel System gehabt und war sehr entäuscht. Wäre also ein guter Anlass mich um zu stimmen oder? Also bitte gebt ihn mir  
PS: ich habe noch nie was gewonnen


----------



## Plinius (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

ich hätte gerne dieses paket weil ich mit dem geld, das ich dadurch sparen würde, viel lieber meiner freundin ein dementsprechend teureres geschenk zum jahrestag kaufen wollen würde

lg


----------



## WarPilot (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Warum sollte ich gewinnen?

Hm schwer zu Beschreiben... PCGH braucht man nicht zu loben, denn hier hat man immer aktuelle Ereignisse, Themen und Tipps rund um Hard- und Software. 

Ich würde mich freuen wenn ich es bekommen würde.



Ich werde mich auch für den Gewinner freuen, denn die Hardware hatt's in sich.


@PCGH Mitarbeiter: Feiert schön euer Jubiläum!!! Falls eine Party statt findet wollen wir Bilder sehen ^^


----------



## benni93 (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Warum ich den gewinnen sollte? Nun ich glaube ich habe das nicht mehr verdient als die meisten von euch. 
Ich meine, ich lese sehr gerne PCGH, sowohl Printed als auch online und habe einen mittelmäßigen PC. Damit sind sicher keine Megasprünge(mehr) möglich, aber für das ein oder andere Spiel reicht es noch. An dem Rechner hängen viele Erinnerungen, die untrennbar mit PCGH verbunden sind. 
Ein Freund empfiehl mir das Heft und ich begann jede Ausgabe aufzusaugen und so wart ihr meine Lehrer. Innerhalb von einem Jahr habe ich so gut wie alles erfahren, was man über Gaming Rechner und Zubehör wissen kann. Also stellte ich mir den für mich perfekten PC zusammen und habe ihn eigenhändig zusammengebaut, alles nur möglich mithilfe von PCGH. 
Der alte Junge is jetzt ein wenig in die Jahre gekommen und ich spiele nicht mehr so oft wie früher. Mit dem Preis würde ich mir erhoffen, wieder mehr Zeit mit Gamen verbringen zu können. Natürlich nur soweit, wie Abi-Vorbereitungen das zulassen, denn in ein paar Jahren will ich da oben bei Intel oder Nvidia sitzen und Innovationen in die Welt setzen...


----------



## jojo59 (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Hi leute ,
ich muss mal mein minus von der  jahrelangen SMS 
Gewinnspielteilnahme wettmachen ,deshalb bin ich mal dran mit abräumen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## manni1 (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Weil ich trotz Mathestudium täglich vorbeischaue


----------



## Oberschlumpf (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

*9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

9 Jahre ist genauso alt wie mein PC - wird Zeit, dass ich mal wieder kennenlerne, was ein PC ist!


----------



## BlackWolf (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Erstmal Herzlichen Glückwunsch der PCGH Print und des PCGH Forums für den 9ten Geburtstag.
Warum sollte ich gewinnen?
- Ich lese seit fünf Jahren PCGH und habe alle Ausgaben behalten mit den Datenträgern.
- Bei jedem Gewinnspiel in der Zeitung mitgemacht habe, aber nix gewonnen habe
- Ich von meinen 165€ Job 50€ als Kostgeld abgeben muss.
- von meinen 115€ im monat 20€ für I-Net ausgebe.
- Seit einer Woche Internet habe, aber trotzdem zu mindest passiv hier mitlese
- ich ehrenamtlich in der Feuerwehr tätig bin und dafür nochnichtmal eine Danke verlange
- mal langsam meine Pentium 3 mit der TNT2 Grafikkarte in den Ruhestand schicken will
- nicht immer von meinen freunden anhören will wie gut das oder das Spiel ist
- auch mal zu hause ein Spiel spielen will und nicht immer bei meinen Freunden

MfG BlackWolf


----------



## Zwilli (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

damit meine Kinder voll für die Schule ausgerüstet sind... es geht ja nix mehr ohne PC....


----------



## thecroatien (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Hallo,

Warum ich gerne Gewinnen möchte?

Ich habe vor ca. 2 Jahren angefangen mit dem PC basteln.
Mehr durch zufall, den mein alter zu dem Zeitpunktlief noch, naja er lief halt. P4 1,5 ghz, 512mb ram und ne Fx 5500.

Weil ich damals in einem Zeitungsladen keine PC Action gefunden hatte dahcte ich mir mal gucken was es da gibt.

Seitdem lässt mich das ewige Herumgeschraube und Übertakten einfach nicht mehr los
Eure Zeitschrift wurde Aboniert zusammen mit einem Asrock 4Core dual Sata 2.
Jaja, das waren schöne Zeiten.

Doch ich bin nun immernoch Schüler, und das Geld ist immer noch knapp, klar das Abo hätte ich so genommen, aber damals vil. doch ein anderes Baord?;D

GRuß
Axel


----------



## cfrano (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

das wäre genau das passende Geschenk für meine Informatiker, deshalb würde ich gerne gewinnen


----------



## Robert I. (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Hallo,

ich denke, ich verdiene dieses Paket, weil ich aufgrund meiner schulischen Ausbildung zum Erzieher finanziell leider nicht in der Lage bin, mir einen neuen Rechner zuzulegen. (geschweige denn einen Führerschein...)

Ich liebe Computerspiele über alles, nur brauche ich mit meinem aktuellen PC  garnichterst darüber nachzudenken mir irgendwelche Spiele anzusehen, da ich seit mehr als 2 Jahren nichts neueres mehr zum laufen bekomme.

Ausserdem finde ich, dass jeder einmal das Recht hat etwas zu gewinnen. Und etwas tolleres als irgendwelche Kugelschreiber war bei mir leider noch nie drinn...

mfg  Robert


----------



## Draky (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Happy Birthday

Ich verdiene dieses hübsche Paket, weil ich doppelt so alt bin^^
Der wahre Grund ist, dass ich verückt nach diesem Paket bin. Ich würde gerne mal richtige Hardware besitzen, aber das Einzige das bei mir übertaktet läuft, ist ein Pentium 3. Der ist zu langsam und gammelt deshalb im Keller vor sich hin, da selbst mein WM5 Handy mit 200Mhz schneller läuft. Außerdem muss ich mir dauernd anhören, wie toll Fallout3, Shift, Cod usw. ist und wenn ich gefragt werde, was ich zocke, dann kann ich dazu nur sagen, dass mein PC zu schwach ist. Das ist ziemlich peinlich und ich möchte unbedingt ein Mal ein aktuelles Spiel mit gescheiter Grafik zocken und meinen Spaß haben.

Also bitte PCGH, pimpt mein Leben!


----------



## mama104 (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Alles gute zum Geburtstag! Macht weiter so!

Warum ich das Paket gewinnen möchte? - Weil das genau das
richtige Weihnachtsgeschenk für unseren Sohn wäre. Sein Computer
ist schon ein paar Jahre alt! Er würde sich sicher sehr über den
Gewinn freuen.


----------



## ChubbyCat (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Alles gute zum Geburtstag! 

Warum ich gewinnen möchte:
-weil man sich mit 14 nicht so das Optimum an Hardware leisten kann 
-ich noch nie einen Intel hatte
-und ich auch mal Spiele mit ner geilen Grafik wie Crysis und Far Cry 2 mit maximalen Details spielen möchte 
-ich endlich mal meinen ersten Casemod basteln möchte
-weil das Wihnachtsgeld dafür nicht reichen würde 
-weil ich bis jetzt weder bei Planet3DNow!, Computerbase, PCGH (<3) oder sonst wo was gescheites gewonnen hab
-achja und weil pro Monat 5 von den 25€ Taschengeld der PCGH gehören 

lg


----------



## ddragon (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Hallo PCGH 
Erstmal alles gute 

Warum ich dieses Paket verdienen würde?
Ich bin Umschüler und verdiene dadurch auch nicht gerade genug.
Mein Pc gibt auch schon bald den Geist auf und bei Spielen habe ich mehr Standbilder als ein fließendes Spiel.
Ich würde mich jedenfalls rießig darüber freuen auch mal was zu gewinnen.
MFG


----------



## Genghis99 (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

PCGH - mein Glückwunsch. Bin von der 1. Ausgabe an dabei (vielleicht hab ich die sogar noch auf dem Speicher)
Ich muss aber zugeben, ich kaufe das Heft immer seltener - euer Online Angebot ist einfach zu Gut.


----------



## Gruenewald (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Meine Glückwünsche zum Birthday!!!

Warum ich gerne gewinnen möchte:

- Weil ich seit der ersten Ausgabe dabei bin
- Und da der PC meines Sohnes den Geist aufgegeben hat,
  und ich Ihm von Herzen das beste vom besten schenken möchte
- und weil ich noch niemals bei einem Gewinnspiel etwas gewonnen hab

p.s. ich hoffe IHR beschehrt uns weitere tolle Jahre!!!!!


----------



## Hähnchenkeule (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch PCGH zu eurem 9. Geburtstag. Euer Heft und euer Forum hat mich in bereits ganz vielen, zum Teil schon sehr anspruchsvollen und kniffeligen, Hardwarefragen bestens beraten. Ihr habt mir einen tieferen Einblick in die Funktionen der Hardware gegeben. Das ist auch der Grund warum ich bisher immer das Maximum aus meiner Hardware herausholen konnte. Der neue Intel Core i7 975 Extreme mit passendem Board wäre natürlich die Krönung des Ganzen, für jemanden wie mich der absolut auf exotische Hardware steht (das istr der 975X dank seines Preises ja auch ), und auch immer alle Funktionen austesten wird, die sich mit solcher Hardware ergeben. Und falls ich mal nicht weiter weiß frag ich hier im Forum nach Alles Gute!

Hähnchen


----------



## -FA- (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Auch herzlichen Glückwunsch.

Gründe wiso ich gerne gewinnen möchte:
- einmal absolute Ultra-High-End Hardare im PC haben die etwas über der normalen Preisklasse liegt
- PCGH meine absolute Lieblingszeitung ist. So gut es geht hol ich sie mir direkt beim release.
- weil ich noch nie was gewonen hab
- etwas haben was sehr, sehr selten ist
- Weihnachten wäre gesichert

Ich hoffe das ihr uns noch viele, viele weitere tolle Jahre beschert.

mfg -fa-


----------



## Inf1n1ty (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag PCGH!

Ich lese schon seit einiger Zeit euer Heft und ihr habt mir schon so manche Entscheidungsfrage abgenommen, wenn es um neue Hardware ging. Durch eure Tests wurde ich schnell fündig und habe bis jetzt noch keinen Kauf bereut. Auch einen Großteil meines Computerwissens habe ich durch euer Heft erlangt und konnte es durch euren Internetauftritt weiter vertiefen.

Jetzt zu dem Grund, warum ich den Preis gewinnen will:
Ich möchte, wie viele andere auch, mal richtige High End Hardware in meinem Rechner haben, die ich mir so nicht leisten könnte, da ich noch Schüler bin und zur Zeit mein Geld in den Führerschein investiere. Ein weiterer Grund ist der Rechner meines Vaters, der seine besten Tage schon weit hinter sich hat. Würde ich gewinnen, könnte ich ihm Teile meiner Konfiguration abtreten und ihm so auch ein angenehmes Computererlebnis ermöglichen, was ihn sicherlich erfreuen würde.


----------



## marionette (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch PC Games Hardware zum 9. Geburtstag und alles gute für die Zukunft. 

Ich bin begeisterter PC Games und PC Games Hardware Leser, da die Zeitschrift sehr klar strukturiert  und Informationen verständlich vermittelt werden. Die Hardware Tests haben mir schon oft bei Kaufentscheidungen geholfen und haben so auch meinen nicht allzu großen Geldbeutel geschont. Doch nicht nur auf dem Papier finde ich die PC Games Hardware hervorragend, auch das Onlineportal lässt sich sehen. Zwar bin ich erst gerade Teil der Online-Foren-Community geworden, jedoch habe ich auch schon zuvor aufmerksam die News und Artikel der Website, bzw. die Beiträge der User verfolgt. Jetzt hoffe ich, dass auch ich die Community so gut es geht mit meinen Beiträgen bereichern kann.

Wieso sollte ich gewinnen?

Ich finde zwar, dass die Beantwortung einer solchen Frage einwenig arrogant klingen mag, aber Befehl ist Befehl . Ich würde beide Gewinne als ein sehr schönes Vor-Weihnachtsgeschenk empfinden. Vor-Weihnachtsgeschenk daher, da wir noch kein Weihnachten haben. Also nicht wegen dem unbeschreiblichen Wert! 
Viele sind leider sehr materialistisch orientiert und übersehen ganz den Sammlerwert der Erstausgabe der PC Games Hardware. Sie würde sich sehr gut in meiner Sammlung der PC Games Zeitschriften machen und aufjedenfall einen Ehrenplatz ergattern. Für einen Fan, wie mich, bedeutet sowas einfach sehr viel... Das kann man nicht leicht in Worte fassen. 
Der Prozessor wäre natürlich auch ein Superpreis, denn es ist klar: Das ist das Flakschiff unter den CPUs der jetzigen Generation. 
Mein Budget würde niemals ausreichen, sich solch einen Prozessor zu leisten, denn ich bin Schüler und mein Taschengeld reicht gerade so für die wichtigsten Dinge. Dazu zählt ganz klar die PC Games, die PC Games Hardware und eine Tafel Schokolade zum Rumärgern mit meinem jetzigen Computersystem. 
Für meine Freizeitbeschäftigung käme der i7-975 genau richtig. Ich spiele gerne Games, welche einen starken Quadcore-Prozessor benötigen. Mit anderen Worten aufwendige Simulationen wie den Microsoft Flugsimulator X. 
Dazu nehme ich auch gerne ab und zu ein Video auf, was meinen Computer leider sehr ins "laggen" bringt. Die Video werden selbstverständlich mit einem Videobearbeitungsprogramm editiert und anschließend bei YouTube hochgeladen. So das war es ersteinmal von mir und um eins noch zu erwähnen: Leider hat mich das Glück noch nie getroffen und habe noch nie gewonnen... bis auf einen Kugelschreiber als Trostpreis, aber villeicht ist Post 320 meine Glückszahl . Bis zum nächsten Mal, haltet die Ohren steif und bleibt gesund.

Möge der Zufall und das Glück gewinnen! 
_Allen anderen Teilnehmern wünsche ich viel Glück._


----------



## rebel4life (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Wieso ich gewinnen sollte? Genau, wieso sollte irgendjemand, der hier einen Beitrag schreibt etwas gewinnen? Nur für 5 Zeilen etwas gewinnen? Bis jetzt sind es rund 320 Beiträge, sprich die Chance ist rel. hoch im Gegensatz zu Lotto aber auch rel. gering für den einzelnen...

Wie sieht es in nem Jahr aus, da wird die PCGH 10 Jahre alt, gibt es da noch ein größeres Gewinnspiel?

Deswegen versuch ich es einfach, kostet nichts und man kann nur gewinnen.

Noch einen Grund wieso ich es verdient hätte:

Momentaniger PC:
4200+X2, Gigabyte K8N-Pro SLI, 2GB Ram, 7800GT (da spiele ich schon mit dem Gedanken an ne HD5770, jedoch muss ich sparen, Führerschein ist nicht ganz billig)

Das Problem ist das, dass ich durch das Atmolight Plugin ne CPU Auslastung von rund 20% hab und dadurch ruckeln die Spiele, sprich ich kann nicht mit Live Farben spielen. Mit ner schnelleren CPU würde das nicht passieren, dafür fehlt mir aber leider das Geld. Zudem hat mein Mainboard anscheinend Probleme mit meiner neuen Seagate Platte...

Deswegen sollte ich gewinnen.

Letztendlich hat es jeder verdient, ok, ich finde es von manchen nicht ganz ok, wenn se sich nur für das Gewinnspiel anmelden und dann nicht mehr im Forum aktiv sind, ist aber nicht ausgeschlossen, dass viele dann weiterhin im Forum unterwegs sein werden.


----------



## noxxer (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

ich will gerne gewinnen, weil ich immer noch mit meinem amd sempron rum gimpe und leider kein geld für einen besseren pc, bzw neues board + cpu habe. würde mich sehr freuen, damit ich endlich mal wieder vernünftige spiele zocken kann, und keine die schon 7 jahre alt sind ;D


----------



## Master90 (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Hallo alle zusammen,

alles gute zum Geburtstag PCGH!
Warum ich es verdient habe zu gewinnen?

ich sitze hier an meinem uralten Computer der wohl schon eher ein Fall für das Museum ist...muss mit einer Single-Core CPU und onboard graka auskommen und in der momentanen Lage ist es mir einfach nicht möglich etwas besseres leisten zu können.
Zudem finde ich eure Arbeit die ihr hier anstellt richtig super und ich liebe es hier die neusten news über hardwaren & co lesen zu können.

Viel Glück an alle

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## dalwaro (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Hallo an alle PC-Gamer und Hardwarefreunde,

ich möchte auch gerne gewinnen.Und Zwar weil:
-mein rechner einfach nicht mehr die Leistung bringt um mit euch mitzureden, ihr wisst ja, was man alles braucht um z.B.: neue Games zu spieln....wenn ich da an meinen denke, kann ich nur davon Träumen das mal etwas aktuelles reibungslos läuft.
HaHa und da ist ja noch mein Liebling die bessere Hälfte die nur 5min am rechern hockt, genau da wenn man(n) ihn unbedingt braucht...kennt ihr das.
Ich würd ja nix sagen, doch der braucht immer so lang von a nach b.

Das waren ja schon mal zwei Gründe, (Mithalten mit der technik & Hausfrieden).
Naja, jedenfalls wünsche ich Euch alles Gute und weiterhin sehr guten Erfolg.
Danke, das man mitfeiern kann und allen anderen Teilnehmer-good luck!!!

ps:ein kleiner Witz & ich hoffe die weiblichen Juroren lachen mit.

*Wie sehen Männer Computer?*
Männer plädieren für weibliche Computer: Niemand außer ihrem Schöpfer versteht ihre Logik. Die Sprache, mit der sie sich untereinander unterhalten, versteht kein anderer. Sie vergessen nie auch nur den kleinsten Fehler. Kaum hat man sich für ein Modell entschieden, muss man ständig für zusätzliche Ausstattungen aufkommen. 

Also tschüss, servus und bye bye


----------



## nominatorin (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Hallo 

Ich habe am Einsendeschluss Geburtstag und würde mich riesig freuen wenn ich gewinnen würde .


----------



## Naitsabes (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Wieso ich das Paket gewinnen sollte? 

Naja, ich bin nunmal ich und wer könnte da schon Nein sagen? 
Jetzt aber mal im Ernst, ich sollte es gewinnen, weil ich dann ein schönen Vergleich zwischen Phenom II und Core i7 schreiben werde und meinen x4 940 an seine Taktgrenzen prügeln werde - 5.000 Mhz dürften doch machbar sein . Das wird natürlich alles schön dokumentiert


----------



## AMD64X2-User (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Weil ich die Heftausgabe jeden Monat kaufe! Weil ich noch nie High-End Hardware hatte! Weil ich die PCGH-Webseite jeden Tag besuche! Weil ich das ganze Angebot was mir PCGH bietet (Heft+Webseite) einfach super finde!


----------



## BlackDragon (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ich würde das Hardware-Paket gerne haben, damit ich endlich im Mehrkern-Zeitalter ankomme, ansonsten muss sich mein A64 3500+ noch länger mit den neuesten Spielen quälen.
Außerdem würde ich doch gerne mal etwas übertakten. Leider habe ich momentan nur folgende Option für CPUs im BIOS: Cool'n Quiet enable/disable

Also, ein kleines Update für meinen Spiele-PC wäre langsam fällig. Hoffentlich wird es ein i7-975 mit dazu passendem DX58SO "Smackover"-Mainboard 

Mfg BlackDragon


----------



## ohnegewähr (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ich denke, dass ich das Paket verdient habe, da ich nun schon seit mehr als 10 Jahren immernur das abgekauteste vom abgekauten bekomme und so der Spott natürlich sehr groß ist. Zudem bin ich jeden Tag mehrmals auf eurer Seite unterwegs und werde jedesmal noch neidischer, wenn ich lese, dass es schon wieder etwas neues gibt. Mit dem Paket könnte ich natürlich den Spieß umdrehen und den Leuten zeigen, wer hier den Spott anzieht.


----------



## Bublibu (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

HI!

Ich möchte diesen PC haben, weil auch mal Frauen bei solchen Gewinnspielen gewinnen sollten . Ich zocke gerne am PC, habe aber noch nicht mal ansatzweise einen High-End-Rechner besessen und möchte gerne mal mit meinen männlichen Kollegen, mit denen ich zocke, mithalten können. Leisten kann ich mir von alleine einen High-End-PC nicht, da ich nur eine arme Studentin bin. Auch würde ich gerne einfach mal ruckelfrei zocken wollen und Schatten und Konturen in Spielen sehen, was mir leider bis lang nicht möglich war. 

So ich wünsch noch allen anderen und mir auch ganz viel Glück!

*greetz*


----------



## maribor (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Wunderbar. Diese beiden Sachen zu gewinnen.

Allerdings werde ich die CPU und das Mainboard verkaufen und mit dem Geld lieber den Core i5-750, Mainboard und eine Radeon 5870 holen.


----------



## ub4002 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Erstmal alles gute zum Geburtstag.

Warum ich gewinnen sollte?

Weil bei soviel Glück, mein Herz dann ganz schnell pumpert und meine Augen vor Freude zu schwitzen beginnen würden.  

Jetzt wünsch ich mir viel und den anderen ein bisschen weniger Glück.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## sepei (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Auch von mir alles Gute.

Warum sollte ich gewinnen?
Weil ich mich gerne mit neuer Materie beschäftige und würde auch mal gerne einen Intel mit der Extrem Edition besitzen. Ich gehe halte gerne mit der Technik mit und freue mich immer wieder etwas neues kennen zu lernen. Und nein ich besitze nicht immer die neuste PCGHX ich kaufe sie mir auch nur wenn interessante Themen dabei sind.
Ich würde mich freuen wenn ich Gewinnen würde
MfG


----------



## Coregrinder (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

der Countdown läuft...

...ich bin schon ganz gespannt....

...gestern Lotto gespielt und verloren...

...letzte Woche beim Windows 7 gewinnspiel mitgemacht...es warun nur 100 die teilgenohmen haben und trotzdem hats nicht geklappt...

ich will doch nur einmal vor freude schreien...

...ich würd sogarn endlich mal nen PCGH abo abschließen wenn das klappt...dann hät ich die endlich mal immer pünktlich und muss nicht in laden gehen...


----------



## Spaghettischneider (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Herzliche Glückwünsche! 

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich diesen tollen Preis verdiene. Doch immerhin traue ich mich zum ersten Mal, in diesem Forum etwas zu schreiben, nachdem ich monatelang nur passiver Leser war - und das nur, damit mein alter Athlon XP endlich die Chance erhält, in den Ruhestand zu gehen. Der Arme quält sich bei neuen Spielen immer so 

Auf die nächsten neun Jahre!


----------



## henmar (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Hallo,
wenn ich das Paket gewinnen würde, würde ich meiner jüngeren Schwester einen Teil meiner aktuellen Hardware überlassen, da sie sich mit ihrem alten PC herumquälen muss weil dieser fast schon zum surfen im Internet zu langsam ist.
Natürlich würde ich mich über das Paket am meisten freuen, da es für einen Schüler fast unmöglich ist, solch teure und exklusive Hardware sein Eigen zu nennen. Der Prozessor wird natürlich auch in meinen Besitz bleiben, sodass ich eventuell auch einen Bericht über den Umbau meines Rechners sowie die Leistung des Prozessors und einige Benchmarks in das Forum stellen könnte. 

Deshalb hoffe ich, dass eure Entscheidung auf mich fällt. Liebe Grüße - henmar


----------



## -FA- (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

_habe mich *vorher schonmal* gemeldet,_

_sry für unnützen post, habe mich im thread vertan und zu spät gemerkt._

_Hoffe dass das keine Probleme macht!_


----------



## rebell88 (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 9-Jährigen !

Ich würde gerne gewinnen da mein Pc etwas veraltet ist mit meinem Pentium 4 Prozessor, damit kann ich leider keine aktuellen Spiele spielen.


----------



## Cr@zed^ (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Warum ich es verdienen würde? 

Weil ich, ich bin und hier nicht auf die Tränendrüse drücken will.


----------



## Das Etwas (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

erstmal:
*Happy **Birthday!!!*
Und auf weitere neun Jahre hervorragende Berichterstattung!


Warum gerade ich dieses Packet verdiene?
ganz einfach:
Auch Schüler haben das Recht auf einen anständigen PC!


----------



## Hermine68 (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Mein Grund: ich habe schon einen Prozessor, aber der fühlt sich so einsam...


----------



## Jabelchen (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Weil mein PC grad die Hufe hoch reißt


----------



## amdfreak (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Liebe PCGH-Mitarbeiter,
     Wie alle anderen die einen Kommentar hinterlassen haben, würde auch ich mich freuen, wenn ich etwas aus eurem Gewinnspiel "heimbringen" könnte ! 
Warum ich es verdiene ?? Das ist nicht so einfach wie bei den anderen : 
     Ich kenne PCGH nur seit kurzem und bin (noch) nicht abonniert. Da mein pseudonym "amdfreak" lautet, könnte man meinen, dass ich es nicht verdiene den meines Wissens leistungsfähigsten Intel-prozessor zu gewinnen. 
     Aber gerade deswegen denke ich, dass ich es verdiene, bei dem gewinnspiel zu gewinnen. Ich plane nämlich, meinen alten PC gegen einen selbstgebauten zu ersetzen. Durch meine begrenzten finanziellen Mittel muss ich einen AMD-Prozessor verwenden, vermutlich den athlon x4 620  (wegen des Preis-Leistungsverhältnisses), der aber längst nicht so rechenstark wie der i7-975XE wäre.
     Deshalb würde es mich wahnsinnig freuen, wenn ich ihn gewinnen könnte !!!!! Es würde mich aus meiner finanziellen Klemme lösen und vieles einfacher machen, was den Eigenbau-PC angeht .

     Nun da ich euch meine Gründe dargelegt habe, liegt es an euch zu entscheiden, ob ich des Gewinnens würdig bin. Falls nicht, beglückwünsche ich im voraus den Sieger, der es zu mehr gebracht hat als ich.

              MFG 
                                                                                                                 amdfreak


----------



## Benne123 (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Wie auch die anderen möchte ich mich an dem Gewinnspiel versuchen.
Es ist schon sehr lange her, dass ich das letzte Mal etwas gewonnen habe und zwar einen Key Windows Live One Care. Seitdem hatte ich kein Glück mehr. Was ich mit dem Paket anstellen würde?
Mein PC, so wie er ist, reicht mir vollkommen, allerdings kommt meine Schwester (12) nun langsam in das Alter, wo es mit Videobearbeitungen und Bildbearbeitungen los geht. Im Moment hat sie noch einen AMD Athlon 800 MHz und auch wenn es für den ein oder anderen komisch klingen mag, ich würde ihr die CPU schenken bzw. ihr die CPU im Namen des PCGH-Teams überreichen, auch wenn sie wahrscheinlich erst nicht wissen wird, wer gemeint ist. Aber ich glaube sie würde sich riesig freuen und mir würde das Herz aufgehen, das sehen zu dürfen.  
Ich denke, man sollte dem "Nachwuchs" auch die Möglichkeit bieten, sich mit der Materie befassen zu können und da meine Schwester noch recht jung ist, könnte sie sich so etwas nie leisten (genauso wie ich).
Allerdings würde ich anfangs ein paar Benchmarks für das Forum machen,
und eine ausführliche Rezension schreiben und danach würde ich ihr das System in ihr Zimmer stellen, zumal sie bald auch Geburtstag hat, wäre dies die perfekte Gelegenheit.
Deswegen hoffe ich auf ein wenig Glück für mich und meine Schwester.
Ansonsten schon mal herzliche Glückwunsche an den Gewinner.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch weiterhin zum 9-Jährigen


----------



## zuogolpon (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ich muss den Prozessor gewinnen weil ich Intel Fan bin und jeden Tag dei PCGH-News lese.
Bei sowas hab ich aber nie Glück - Es wird also Zeit!


MfG
Z


----------



## frEnzy (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Haha, hier wirds sicher viele Kommentar geben ^^

Ich will den Preis natürlich auch gewinnen  Schließlich wollte ich eh aufrüsten und da käme mir dieser Prozessor natürlich nicht ganz ungelegen.

Verdient habe ich ihn sowieso  Schließlich beteilige ich mich aktiv in der Community und so...


----------



## apostoli (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Joooooo dat iss meine Chance  

Ich besutze seit 2004 einen AMD64 3000+ samt K8NF9 und ne 7950 GT die verkohlt ist. habe aslo grad keinen Rechner und brauche was Zeitgemäßes.
Darf ab und zu am rechner eines Freundes basteln und overlocken da ich dank PCGHW das wissen hab  ICH HABS VERDIENT


----------



## ultio (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ich lese hier seit Jahren täglich, habe mich schon damals fast direkt bei PCGHX angemeldet und hätte natürlich wirklich nichts gegen einen neuen Prozessor mit Mainboard. An meinem PC habe ich schon etwas länger nicht mehr rumgeschraubt, bis auf den Einbau von neuem RAM, das wäre doch eine super Gelegenheit .


----------



## drchrissi (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Moin,

Die Lösung liegt auf der Hand , den folgende Spezifikationen des Hardware Pakets sind auf mich zugeschnitten :

Hier Vier Gründe

1: Ich esse morgens zum Frühstück 7 Eier
1: Core i7-975 Extreme Edition = Core Ei Seven 

2: Den derzeit schnellsten Desktop-Prozessor der Welt mit vier Kernen
2: Ich mag bei Weintrauben die vielen Kerne eh am liebsten 

3: 3,33 Gigahertz
3: Weils eine wundervolle Zahl ist

4: Intel-Platine DX58SO "Smackover" mit X58-Chipsatz, die mit ihren zwei PCI-Express-x16-Slots
4:Ich habe nur eine Grafikkarte

MFG Christofer


----------



## badshorty (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Warum ich gewinnen sollte? 
Ganz einfach, weil ich dann an Weihnachten eine Menge Geldspare  !

Und als AMD-Fan kann man ja auch mal die Konkurrenz austesten!


----------



## Lockdown (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

An der Wand ist noch so viel Platz.
Da wär die Ausgabe #1 eingerahmt ein echtes Schmuckstück.
*Heft Gewinnspiel sign*

Und alle anderen Ausgaben die ich hab rundherum.
- Auch eine Art die Wand zu tapezieren -

Den Core i7 brauch ich um eine Wakü und ein neues Gehäuse (meines ist mittlerweile 5 Jahre alt !) zu rechtfertigen.
Mal schaun ob sich der i7 auch um 80% OCen lässt - so wie mein 2 Jahre alter E6300 (erste Ausgabe )


----------



## Christoph1717 (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Zur Zeit mache ich eine Ausbildung als Fachinformatiker - Systemintegration.
Da gehört es natürlich dazu sich regelmäßig mit pcgh (print und online) über neue Trends zu informieren.
Neben der Theorie währe es super, wenn ich auch praktisch was mit neuen Komponenten testen könnte.


----------



## Eiche (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

weil mit all eueren preisen DAWN noch hübscher wird auf meinem rechner.


----------



## alleinherrscher (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Falls ich dieses Paket gewinne, würde ich die CPU und das Board meinem Vater schenken, welcher noch einen Athlon XP 2600+ besitzt... Hat man auf diesem Rechner ein paar Firefox Instanzen und die Bildschirmlupe offen, läuft dieser Rechner auf 100 % Auslastung. Da mein Vater im Rollstuhl sitzt und daher viel Zeit am PC verbringt, würde er sich sehr über so ein Present freuen, zumal er übernächsten Monat einen runden Geburtstag feiert! 

/edit: Man könnte meinen, dass ein Core i7 vielleicht etwas übermotorisiert wäre, aber da er auch Multithreading Anwendungen schreibt, kann er die Leistung dieses Rechners wirklich brauchen - auch ohne PC Spiele...


----------



## Lower (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Hallo PCGH:

Ich bin ja noch nicht lange im Forum, also kann ich schwer sagen das ich mich sehr an der Community beteilige. 
Ich bin erst gestern 14 geworden und würde mich riesig über die RAM freuen! Ich will lernen wie man RAM, Prozessor und evtl. Grafikkarte sicher und gut übertaktet. 
Der erste Schritt wären die RAMs von OCZ. Weiters würde mich die Asus Mars interessieren. 
Diese würde ich dann meiner Mutter schenken die so eine starke Rechenleistung für Video- und Bilbearbeitung verwendet. Für CAD Anwendungen würde sie sich bestimmt auch gut eignen.
Ich verdiene diese RAMs, weil man die Jungen unter uns fördern sollte, weil es sowieso nur einen von 100 14jährigen gibt die sich damit beschäftigen und sich dafür interessieren!

Gruß Lower


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

janz einfach ich bin begeisterter leser von psgh udn würde gerne mal lesertester werden. und das könnte man mit diesem Packet super machen.zumal mein e6750 langsam mal in rente geschickt werden muss^^


----------



## Helldog666 (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Warum ich den Gewinn verdient hätte? 

Weil ich unbedingt meinen Rechner aufrüsten möchte, aber mir, wie vielen anderen, die Kohle fehlt. Zudem bin ich ein verdammt treuer Leser eurer Zeitschrift und nutze auch noch euer Onlineangebot.

Zudem arbeite ich bei einem der weltweit führenden Unternehmen der Telekommunikationsbranche als billige Nachwuchskraft ........... DAS ist sowas wie die Höchststrafe. Da möchte ich doch wenigstens einen kleinen Lichtblick in meinem Leben haben..... und da käme mir so ein prozi + board doch ganz recht   .

Zudem ist meine Hardware im Rechner doch recht veraltet.....da muss einfach was neues her 

Happy Birthday zu 9 Jahren PCGH - ihr seid die besten 

Mfg, Helldog666


----------



## je86 (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

ich will auch endlich mal den blöden Kommentar:

"erster" posten, am Besten hier wegen des Gewinnspiels


----------



## totovo (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

tja mal überlegen....
Ich bin seit Jahren treuer PCGH online und Print leser...
und ich wollte schon immer einmal eine Intel Platform sammt dem schnellsten Prozessor für den Desktop besitzen...
außerdem würde ich gerne testen wollen was dieses schmuckstück so mit macht unter einer Wakü  
natürlich mit dem passenden Board, was es ja gleich dazu gibt!

Dann kann ich nur noch sagen:


----------



## patrickimwoid (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Durch dieses Hardwareupgrade wäre ich in der lage auch kommende Titel zu spielen und würde mit der Hardware auch ein Review über einen kommenenden titel machen


----------



## Bennz (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

warum der Bennz´e gewinne sollte!

Bei mir wäre der Prozi nur im dauer einsatz, keine sekunde ruhe, niemals ohne strom, un ich kann meiner schwester mein q6600 abdrücken xD


----------



## Hamsterlord (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ich würde gerne Gewinnen, da ich Momentan Abi mache und das ziemlich Stressig ist. Und es Nunmal (fast) nichts schöneres gibt, als wenn man von der Schule kommt den Pc an zuwerfen, dann erst mal bei Pcgameshardware vorbei zuschauen und dann schön ein oder zwei Stündlich einfach mal zu Entspannnen und den schul Stess sacken zulassen.


MfG Hamsterlord ^^


----------



## PaddyG2s (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ich verdiene dieses Paket weil ich gerade kein geld habe, weil ich studieren gehe.
Und da der Firmen Pc meines Vaters den Geist aufgegeben hat (Aldi-PC -.- ). Dann würde ich ihm meinen geben und mir dann einen neuen zusammen bauen!
Und weil ich noch nie was gewonnen habe außer einen schraubenzieher ^^


----------



## BlackDragon26 (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Tolle sachen. Warum grade ich mal was gewinnen sollte? .................


----------



## zahnstocher190 (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ich verdiene dieses Paket, weil sich dann noch eine zweite Person freuen würde, der ich selbiges dann verkaufen würde. Da könntet ihr also mit einem Geschenk zwei Menschen glücklich machen.


----------



## Die Stämme Spieler (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Moin liebes PCGH-Team,

Natürlich meine auch ich, dass ich den Core i7-975 Extreme Edition und die Intel-Platine DX58SO "Smackover“ verdient habe 

Warum aber nun ich???


1.	Weil ich mich total darüber freuen würde, dass ich bei euch was gewonnen habe. 

2.	Mit dem Prozessor und dem Mainboard könnte ich endlich meinen alten Pc mit Athlon 64 3700+ und einer Onboardgrafikkarte ersetzen. Ich glaube der Leistungsunterschied wäre schon sehr deutlich.  


3.	Meine erste PCGH war die Ausgabe 04\ 2008, die mehr zufällig gekauft wurde. Schon dieses Heft fand ich super. Auch das neue Layout, das mit der nächsten Ausgabe eingeführt wurde, überzeugte mich. Inzwischen hat mich die PCGH nicht mehr losgelassen und ich habe jetzt ein Abo. Auch die PCGH Extrem, die es nun leider nicht mehr gibt, wurde von mir immer gekauft, sowie auch das eine oder andere Sonderheft. Insgesamt habe ich nun ca. 30 Hefte und sie sehen alle ziemlich zerlesen aus.

4.	Viele Member sagen, dass sie wenig Geld haben, da sie Schüler oder Studenten sind. Ich aber bin beides und dadurch wird die finanzielle Lage nicht besser.

5.	Dennoch wollte ich mir zu Weihnachten einen neuen PC gönnen, wenn ich nun aber gewinnen würde, könnte ich das gesparte Geld anderswo investieren.

6.	Und warum sollte ich nicht auch mal gewinnen?


Aber egal wer gewinnt. Das Wichtigste ist, dass ihr so weiter macht und es noch viele weitere “Geburtstagsfeiern“ mit euch gibt.


----------



## grabhopser (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Warum ich den Preis gewinnen sollte ??

Na Weil er super zu meinem neuen Raid0 System passen würde ^^

Zudem würde ich gerne Erfahrung beim OC von Core i7 Systemen 
sammeln ......

Und zuletzt,wer hätte nicht gerne ein solches Weihnachtsgeschenk ^^


MFG


----------



## Gast3737 (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Hallo Online-PCGH-Redaktion,

Ich möchte gern gewinnen, um den i7 ordentlich zu rocken und die 
Vorfreude am offenen Multi habe ich jetzt schon... Desweiteren würde mich persönlich die Qualität von Intelmainboards interessieren.

Beste Grüße
Sven


----------



## Sinned321 (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ich denke ich verdiene dieses Parket weil ich es sehr gut gebrauchen kann, da ich noch zur Schule geh um mein Abi zu machen hab ich nicht viel Zeit zum arbeiten, das heißt dass Geld ist knapp. Auch lese ich seit langer Zeit die PCGH und die PCG, natürlich auch täglicher Website besucher!. Da mein mittlerweile 7 Jahre alter PC vor kurzem den Geist aufgegeben hat (Katze hat in die Steckdosenleiste gepinktelt, kurz darauf Rechner an und ging nix mehr ) bin ich wohl gezwungen mir demnächst  einen neuen Rechner zu kaufen, da wäre die CPU und das Mainboard die Perfekte Grundlage ein neues System auf die Beine zustellen und Geld zu sparen. Dann würd ich meinen Bruder auch nicht mehr auf die Nerven gehen wenn ich mal ein neueres Spiel spielen will, denn dafür muss seit langem sein Rechner herhalten .

Please PCGH Pimp my PC.

MfG Sinned321


----------



## deus-bello (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Moin,

ich denke ich sollte gewinnen, weil ich noch nie etwas gewonnen habe und mein alter PC so langsam in die Jahre kommt. Und so ein paar neue Teile für meinen wären schon echt was Nettes wenn man sich nach der Schule und dem lernen fürs ABI am Abend noch einmal ein bisschen ausruhen kann während man über die Leistung der neuen Komponenten staunt 
Bis ich mir von meinem eigenem Geld etwas neues für meinen PC leisten könnte würde leider noch ein paar Jahre dauern, ich hoffe also das ich als Gewinner ausgewählt werde. Bitte, bitte 
natürlich werde ich selbst wenn ich nicht gewinnen sollte eure Zeitschrift kaufen und mehrmals täglich auf  PCGH.de schauen wie ich es immer mache xD


----------



## Lord Bastl (31. Oktober 2009)

*9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

1. Weil mein alter Pc(siehe sysprofile) nach einem Gewitter den Geist aufgeben hat.(, obwohl er ausgeschaltet war.)
2. Weil ich nächstes Jahr Abi mach und wegen der vielen Arbeit für die Schule mir keinen Job suchen kann.
3. Weil es blöd ist mit einem 1,9 Gigahertz P4 und einer ATI Radeon 7200 (von den Eltern) im Web zu surfen. Spielen kann man darauf ja eh vergessen.
4. Weil ich noch nie was gewonnen hab.
5. Weil ich euch einen Kuchen backen würde.

Also bitttttttttttttttttttttttte entscheidet euch für mich.

Glg Lord Bastl


----------



## camphomie (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Warum ich gewinnen sollte?
1.Weil ich ein armer Student bin und keinerlei Geld haben mir einen neuen Computer zu kaufen, da ich mein Ganzen BAfög und Studentenkredit für meine extrem hohen überzogenen studiengebühren draufgehehn.
2. Weil mein letzter PC vor 4 Jahren den geist aufgegeben hat.
3. Ich zwar nen Laptop habe, aber auf dem kein Spiel was eine relativ ansprechende Grafik hat läuft.
4. Ich wegen  3. Seit ewigkeiten nicht mehr richtig zocken kann und meine Finger schon ganz steif geworden sind.
5. Ich nie irgendetwas gewinne.
6. Ich seit 2 Jahren jeden Tag PCGH online lese.

Herzlichen glückwunsch an die Redaktion von PCGH zum 9 Jährigen


----------



## silversliv3r (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Natürlich hab ich das Paket auch verdient! 
Weil ich Schüler bin und nicht so viel Geld zur Verfügung habe, um mir neue Komponenten zu kaufen. Ich würde mich soooooooo riesig darüber freuen, dass ganz Hamburg beben wird!


----------



## SandR+ (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

her damit;

dann habt Ihr einen Abonnenten mehr!


----------



## !!!Kenny!!! (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Hallo PCGH ich findes es super das es euch schon so lange gibt und das soll auch so bleiben!

Warum ich das Packet verdine zu gewinnen, hmm gute frage ich selber verdiene nicht so viel um wie andere ständig aufzurüsten,kaufe selten was neues. Da ich eher das Geld meiner Familie gebe damit die sich was schönes kaufen somit sind meine Wünsche eher zweitrangig somit bleibt halt das was ich eingebaut habe auch lange drinnen.

Würde mich freuen auch mal was zu gewinnen und meine alte kiste aufzurüsten.

Weiter so PCGH!


----------



## Johnny_Rhino (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ich könnte das Paket brauchen, weil mein alter E6600 schon ein bisschen lahmt und als Schüler mit noch einigen anderen teuren Hobbies nicht so besonders viel Geld für den PC übrig bleibt.
Außerdem bin ich schon seit Jahren PCGH(-Online)-Leser...


----------



## kimkoma (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Wer will hier nicht gewinnen? Und bei Preisen wie dem I7 975 oder einer Asus Mars "F***" wer kann sich sowas schon leisten? Haben will es wohl jeder gern. Aber wer kann es einsetzen? Ich natürlich Ich kann den Prozzi sofort draufbasteln ohne erst ein Bord kaufen zu müssen und mit meinen 12 GB OCZ Goldedition DDR3 1600 bin ich bestens auf die Mehrperformance vorbereitet und könnte mein SYS voll nutzen. Und die Mars wow dann könnte ich meine 2 8800GTX endlich raushauen.

Da ich mich selbst als Enthusiast bezeichnen würde gäbe es wohl für mich nichts schöneres als zu gewinnen außer vielleicht ein Lottogewinn wovon ich mir ja dann auch die Hardware zulegen würde.Man müsste halt erst mal Lotto spielen.  

Ich wünsche jedem viel Glück mögen eure Träume in Erfüllung gehn!


----------



## VaultAvenger (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel


Hallo liebe Leute vom Onlineteam,

die Gewinnspielaktionen von Euch finde ich super, da ich erst seit Kurzem ständiges Internet zu Hause habe, ist das hier meine erste Teilnahme. Aber ich lese die Printversion schon seit Jahren. Und Ihr seid die beste Möglichkeit sich in Sachen Computer auf dem Laufenden zu halten. Es ist schön kein Kamera und Jamba Schrott im Heft zu haben, was nun wirklich niemand braucht.

Ich würde mich über den Preis besonders freuen:

1)  Weil meine Radeon 4890 Vapor X 1G von meinem 6000+ ein bißchen zu wenig Leistung bekommt.

2)  Weil ich das Geld für ein gespartes AM 3 System dann endlich in einen ordentlichen Bildschirm stecken kann.

3)  Weil mein flottes Win 7 Pro dann endlich seine ihm gebührende SSD bekommen kann.

Vielen Dank für die Möglichkeit zum Träumen und vielen Dank schon mal, falls sich das Los für mich entscheidet...


----------



## elevance (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ich würde gerne etwas gewinnen, um damit meinem schwächlichen Rechner zu neuen Leistungen zu verhelfen. Als armer Student kann man sich ja sonst nichts leisten


----------



## beatnuts (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Da ich eh ein neues System auf bauen möchte und das Geld zur Zeit nicht habe kann man es ja mal versuchen .
Dann bekommt mein Sohn den alten Rechner und wir haben beide ruhe hehe .

Gruss 
Markus


----------



## sturm0002 (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Hallo,
ich verdiene dieses Paket weil ich gerne meinen Rechner aufrüsten würde und wenn ich das gewinnen würde es einfach awesome wäre  Und ich meinen alten Rechner damit zu neuen Höchstleistungen verhälfen könnte. 
Tolles Gewinnspiel Super Preise weiter so 
Allen Teilnehmern viel Glück.
Greetz


----------



## DiE_FiesE_FliesE (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ich würde das Packet verdienen weil ich bisher noch nie etwas gewonnen habe  Vllt. ist´s ja diesmal das erste Mal ?  Ihr habt´s in der Hand PCGH-Team


----------



## TroyAnner (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ich habe ein Spiel programmiert und widme es hiermit feierlich PCGH

Ich brauche die Intelplattform, da mein momentaner Rechner nicht mehr lange mitmacht.

Das Spiel ist nicht sehr groß (11 Level) aber dafür Umsoschwieriger.
Steuerung: Pfeiltasten Nach-Unten wechselt "Sprungmode" einfach ausprobieren.
Hoffe es gefällt euch

ps: Ja, ich will (das Intelpaket)!


----------



## astra 1.8 (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

ich würde sie verdienen, da ich erstens noch NIE was gewonnen habe und zweitens einer eurer größten fans bin .

danke!


----------



## koelti92 (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ich denke ich hätte das Paket verdient, da mich bei solchen Gewinnspielen bisher immer das Pech verfolgt hat. Natürlich bin ich auch PCGH Abonnent und habe selbstverständlich pcgh.de bei meinen RSS-Feeds verlinkt. Als Schüler hat man außerdem nicht wahnsinnig viel Geld zur Verfügung.
Ich würde mich freuen


----------



## RSX (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Hallo,
ersteinmal herzlichen Glückwunsch PCGamesHardware. Großen Respekt an die Redakteure. Vielen Dank für das Heft und diesen kostenlosen Service, den ihr mit dieser Seite bereitstellt.

*Warum sollte ich gewinnen?*:
Nunja, mein System ist schnell genug. Ich selber würde den Prozessor aus 2 Gründen nicht brauchen. Erstens hätte ich sowieso kein Geld für eine i7 Plattform mit Motherboard und DDR3 RAM, zweistens gibt es jemanden im Haushalt der es nötiger hätte. Unzwar mein Vater, der zur Zeit mit seinem Q6600 System zu kämpfen hat. Erst fällt sein abit Board aus (Spawa Defekt), dann sein Arbeitsspeicher (4 memtest Errors), nun scheint der Prozessor selber auch noch betroffen zu sein (Bluescreens/Freezes auf mehreren Boards). Er will seine AVCHD Filme bearbeiten, kommt aber aufgrund der immerwieder auftretenden Fehler in seinem System nicht richtig dazu. Aber selbst ohne diese Probleme ist das bearbeiten ein Martyrium. Wer einmal mit richtig mit AVCHD (1080i) gearbeitet hat, weiß was ich meine. Ich würde mir wünschen, dass endlich mal Ruhe in den Haushalt einkehrt was PC Probleme angeht.

Klar, ist dies hier ein "Extreme" Forum. Hier geht es um Übertakten, extreme Kühlmethoden usw.. Dennoch würde es mich freuen, wenn ihr evtl. auch die Leute hier miteinbeziehen würdet die nicht soviel Ahnung von der Materie Overclocking haben.

Glückwünschende Grüße,
Daniel "RSX" C.


----------



## GamerPC (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch PCGH für euer 9 jähriges Jubiläum 

Ich bin seid ca. 2 Jahren Abonnent der PCGH und auch jeden Tag auf eurer Website zu Besuch! Die News finde ich sehr interessant und hoffe ihr macht weiter so! Auch das Update der PCGH Website hat mir gut gefallen.

Zu dem jetzigen Gewinnspiel kann ich nur sagen: Echt TOP

Warum ich das Gewinnspielpaket verdient habe:

1) mein jetziges System könnte ein Update auf einen Intel Core i7 Prozessor gut gebrauchen

2) für meine anstehende Projektarbeit würde sich der Core i7 + das Intel Mainboard mit SLI/CF Funktion sehr gut machen!

Ich hoffe, das ich bei diesem Gewinnspiel viel Glück habe und mich in naher Zukunft auf ein Leistungsstarkes System freuen kann


----------



## name_th (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Erstmal natürlich alle Gute zum Geburtstag, PCGH!

Ich sollte den Prozessor gewinnen, weil ich meiner Oma gerne einen OC PC bauen würde!

Sie ist 92 Jahre alt und wünscht sich den PC schon lange! 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Tanathos (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ich würde das paket gerne gewinnen weil ich und meine 2 brüder uns einen PC teilen müssen und mir das aufbauen eines 2 PC durch das eher magere Einkommen als Schüler es sich nicht gerade einfach gestaltet. Wäre also ganz nett wenn ihr euch meiner erbarmen könntet. Zum schluß ein Happy birthday vom meinen Brüdern und mir an PCGH. macht weiter so!!!


----------



## Jackhammer92 (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ich würde dieses Paket gerne gewinnen, um meinen nun doch etwas betakten PC aufzurüsten  Bei neueren Spielen hechelt er nämlich nur noch vor sich hin


----------



## AlphaSec (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch PCGH!

Ich denke dieses System nicht mehr zu verdienen als alle anderen hier, aber mein eigenes ist vor knapp 1 Monat abgeraucht und ich bin derzeit auf einem alten Athlon64 3700+ unterwegs. Dieser Gewinn würde mir finanziell sehr helfen und endlich mal ein wirkliches Highend-System eröglichen.

Ansonsten bleibt mir als regelmäßiger PCGH Leser nur alles Gute und viel Erfolg für die Zukunft zu wünschen.


----------



## Drogen.Kroete (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Von mir auch: Alles Gute, PCGH

Nun zu den Gründen, warum ich meines Erachtens nach den 975 und das Board verdiene:
> Ich konvertieren und bearbeite in der Freizeit gern Videos, was mit meinem derzeitigen AMD Athlon 64 X2 5600+ Windsor "etwas mehr" Zeit in Anspruch nimmt
> Ich spare auf meinen Führerschein und habe gerade kein Geld übrig, welches ich in neue PC Komponenten stecken könnte
> Meinem Motherboard sind die SATA Steckplätze ausgegangen 
> Auf Wunsch würde ich auch einige Benchmarks mit verschieden Grafikkartenkombinationen veröffentlichen 

Alle Guten dinge sind drei, dann sollten vier eigentlich besser sein.
Ich hoffe das Reicht zum gewinnen


----------



## ayce (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Leute, Hilfe! 

Ich werde erpresst, bedroht, verfolgt und was weiß ich alles!!!!

Man verlangt von mir dieses Paket zu erhalten oder es droht mir unglaublich Schlimmes !!!  HILFE !!!!


----------



## SLi94 (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Gerade ich verdiene eine dieser Gewinne, weil mein PC trotz 16.000Kbits 40s braucht um die pcgh homepage aufzubauen . Habt ein bisschen Mitleid!


----------



## mycel-x (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Moin PCGH Team.
Ich bin schon seit Jahren eingefleischter AMD User.
Dies wäre eine "xteme" Möglichkeit mich vom "Mitbewerber" zu überzeugen.
Außerdem bin ich keiner der-aus Mitleid...bitte bitte lasst mich gewinnen Jammerlappen. 
Auch würde das System fürs PCGH Folding@Home-Team knechten.
Bliebe also Quasi in der Familie.
Ich wünsche Euch "auf jeden Fall" weiterhin mindestens 9 weitere umsatzstarke erfolgreiche unabhängige objektive Jahre.
MfG Mycel-X


----------



## Xtreme (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ich denke jeder hier verdient es zu gewinnen.

Ich selber weil ich sonst immer pech habe bei Gewinnspielen, und da ich derzeit dabei bin meinen Rechner neu aufzurüsten, würde dieses Paket natürlich sehr passend kommen!

Ich wünsche alles Viel glück!


----------



## T-MAXX (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Mit diesem Paket wäre es mir möglich, jemanden glücklich zu machen, der sich schon immer einen Traum erfüllen wollte, es aber aus gesundheitlichen Gründen und deren verbundenen Schwierigkeiten, sich aber diesen Traum leider nicht erfüllen kann.

Es wäre schön, wenn ich diesen Menschen mit diesem Paket, in euren Namen meine Anerkennung zeigen kann und der gesamten PCGH-Redaktion dafür dankbar wäre.

_Aktiv bin ich zwar erst seit 2003 der PCGH-Community beigetreten, wegen erstmaligem Internetzugang, aber schon seit Beginn der ersten Ausgabe der PCGH dabei._


----------



## -MIRROR- (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ich finde, auch ich sollte mal etwas gewinnen. Ich bin seit mehreren Jahren Abonnement von der PCGH, sowie der PCGames. Auch online bin ich in beiden Foren aktiv und unterstütze die Redaktion. Ich freue mich jedes Mal wenn ein neues Magazin hereinflattert und ich nehme mir jedes Mal ausgiebig Zeit die Infos und Tests aufzusauegn wie ein Schwamm. Ich wollte dieses Jahr, nur wegen Euch, zur GamesCom in Köln und Euren Stand besuchen, doch es ließ sich nicht machen, somit konnte ich dort auch an keinem Geeinnspiel teilnehmen oder auch mich mal mit einem der Standleute unterhalten.

Deshalb finde ich, dass ich es mal verdient habe auch etwas zu gewinnen, da im Dezember bzw. im Januar, mein Geburtsmonat, ein neues System vor der Haustür steht, da käme etwas Unterstützung sehr gut.

Die nächsten Jahre werde ich weiterhin Abonnement der PCGames under PCGH bleiben und ich wünsche Euch weiterhin viel Erfolg und bitte lasst mich auch einmal etwas gewinnen!


_Das Triple-Channel-Kit DDR3-2133 mit Wasserkühlung oder sogar der Core i7-975 Extreme Edition würden mir das Leben erheblich leichter und mich vor allem *Extreme* glücklich machen ^^_


MfG -DIVINITY-


----------



## fensderbuzer (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*



Xtreme schrieb:


> Ich denke jeder hier verdient es zu gewinnen.
> 
> Ich selber weil ich sonst immer pech habe bei Gewinnspielen, und da ich derzeit dabei bin meinen Rechner neu aufzurüsten, würde dieses Paket natürlich sehr passend kommen!
> 
> Ich wünsche alles Viel glück!


 

Das kann ich für mich nur bestätigen !!!
Bei mir kommt noch hinzu, daß mein Rechenknecht hier im Forum der Methusalem ist mit 6 Jahren und 8 Monaten....
(P4 2,66 Ghz,  2GB RAM,  Radeon 9600 TX 128 MB)

Reicht euch das als Grund, daß ich es verdient habe endlich mal was zu gewinnen und zudem noch was, was ich dringend gebrauchen könnte ??


----------



## JollyR (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ich denke auch das es hier jeder verdient hat, bei dem Gewinnspiel einen Preis zu gewinnen. Ich zum Beispiel habe noch nie etwas gewonnen, aber man soll ja nie aufgeben. Irgendwann ist immer das erste Mal


----------



## maraimanu (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Oh, wie würden sich meine drei kleinen Mädels ( 1, 3, u. 5 Jahre) freuen, wenn Papi einen ordentlichen Rechner besässe, der ihre Bejamin Blümchen-, Bibi Blocksberg-, und Barbie-PC-Spiele endlich ohne Abstürze, endlose Wartezeiten und vor allem aber flüssig wiedergeben könnte.

P.S. Die Kleinste steht gerade auf 31 Ausgaben der PCGH vor meinem Schreibtisch, weil sie sonst ja nichts sehen würde...


----------



## slayerdaniel (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

weil ich dann heute nicht bei den ganzen Rentnern klingeln muss; um Geld zu betteln für die I7 Plattform?!


----------



## mfuesslin (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Tja,
ich würde den Prozessor für das folding@Home PCGH Team benutzen und damit natürlich auch mal anständig daddeln .

Grüße


----------



## Ninjasonic27 (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ach das wäre was !!! 
Habt Mitleid mit einem alten Pentium 4 Besitzer  !!!
Und da dies so ist, habe ich mich vor einiger Zeit entschlossen, mir ein neues System zu gönnen, um endlich wieder ruckelfrei auf Xardas-Suche gehen zu können 
Na ja und da das Geld wie immer knapp ist käme mir ein Prozessor von diesem Ausmaß gerade recht !!!
Aus diesem Grund bitte ich euch demütigst zeigt Gnade   !!!!!! 

Mfg ninjasonic


----------



## Naitrum (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Als armer Student kann man sich keinen neuen PC-Teile leisten. Das Geld geht für das PCGH Abo drauf. Wäre nur fair wenn ich im Gegenzug die Hardware gesponsort bekomme.


----------



## kry0 (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Weil meine Heizung nicht richtig funktioniert... Und ich so über den Winter kommen würde


----------



## Nucleus (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*



> Gewinnen kann jeder, der in einem Kommentar zu dieser Nachricht erklärt, warum gerade er dieses Paket verdient.


Warum ich dieses Paket verdient habe?

Die PCGames Hardware war das erste Magazin, das mich durchweg überzeugen konnte.
Es lieferte schon, bzw. noch Inhalte als Andere den Printmarkt sterben sahen und mehr auf Gummibären-Aufmachung und Pseudo-Inhalte setzten.

In welchem anderen Magazin wird regelmäßig über das letzte Bisschen Leistung berichtet, das man aus seiner geliebten Maschine noch herauskitzeln kann? Ja, mittlerweile gibt es auch Konkurrenz - in einem Marktsegment, das Ihr geschaffen habt!
Es gibt kein anderes Magazin, das so lang schon wie selbstverständlich über Kühlungsmethoden, Modding und wirkliche Praxisthemen und wirkliche Tuning-Tipps wie Hardware-Mods berichtet.

Solch vermeintlich spezielle Themen waren Euch aber auch noch nicht speziell genug, und Ihr kreiertet ein weiteres Nischen-Baby: Die EXTREME (R.I.P).
Sie war stets Informationsquelle für die, deren Interesse über die eines normalen Geeks (gibt es Geeks, die normal sind? Vielleicht sollte ich anfangen zu bloggen und diese Frage aufgreifen...) hinausgingen.

Zu allem inhaltlichen Überfluss (kein Wort Sarkasmus!) gesellte sich schon früh das qualitativ hochwertige und inhaltsschwere Forum hinzu.

Ihr wart und seid einzigartig.

*Was das mit der Antwort auf die Frage zu tun hat?*

Nun, das ist ganz leicht.
Ihr habt in mir etwas geweckt.
Ein verlangen, einen Drang der befriedigt werden muss.
Die Gier nach Leistung, nach Individualität, nach Bastelstunden, die mich manchmal an den Rand meines Verstandes treiben.
Monatelang spare ich um mir Hardware zu kaufen, für die ich mich nie interessiert hätte, wenn es Euch nicht gäbe.

Und schon im Kleinen Prinzen sagte der Fuchs:



> Du bist für mich noch nichts als ein kleiner Knabe, der hunderttausend kleinen Knaben völlig gleicht. Ich brauche dich nicht, und du mich ebensowenig. Ich bin für dich nur ein Fuchs, der hunderttausend Füchsen gleicht. Aber wenn du mich zähmst, werden wir einander brauchen. Du wirst für mich einzig sein in der Welt. Ich werde für dich einzig sein in der Welt…


*

Ich bin das Monster, das Ihr erschaffen habt.
Füttert es!
*


----------



## lucmat (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Soll man hier tatsächlich um den Preis "betteln"? Im Endeffeckt wird doch sowieso gelost, oder wie sind die Auswahlkriterien? Naja egal ich mach mal mit: 

Ich habe den Preis verdient, weil ich noch nie etwas gewonnen habe und jahrelang mit einem 1,2GHz Singlecore (Duron) system unterwegs war, das gerade mal für Point'n'Click-Adventures reichte. Schuld war neben der schwachen CPU auch die Geforce2 MX, die von vielen Games nicht mal supported wurde. Würde mich einfach über ein aktuelles System freuen. Ich hab's verdient, ehrlich! ...


----------



## Fix666 (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Weil ich ab 01.02.2010 arbeitssuchend bin!


----------



## Ready (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Warum ich? Warum nicht? 
Scheinheilige Gründe will eh niemand lesen ;P


----------



## Gothic1806 (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Gewinnen tut nur der der es nicht braucht somit sag ich jetzt mal ich brauchs nicht ( aber freuen würd ich mich schon drüber ) und jetzt schau ich einen Monat nicht in mein Postfach denn grad ist mir mein Pentium 1 mit 75 Mhz abgeraucht  muß sparen für nen neuen Pentium 2 


Mfg


----------



## stadler5 (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Hallo,

HHHHHaaaaalllllllooooooo

möchte endlichmal Gewinnen.


----------



## Reigenspieler (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ich des Preises würdig, weil ich seit Jahren schon fleißiger PCGH-Leser bzw. Kiosk-Käufer und Abonnement bin. Hätte ich stattdessen das in die PCGH investierte Geld gut angelegt und mit Zins und Zinseszins hoch-gerechnet, könnte ich mir wahrscheinlich schon das gesamte Gewinnspiel zusammen kaufen  !
Dann hoffen wir dass das Heft weitere 9 Jahre so professionell bleibt wie es eh und je war und nicht dem Krawalljournalismus verfällt, ansonsten müsste ich mal die zweite Variante ausprobieren. ^^

Wie auch immer, meine Adresse habt ihr ja bereits  ...


----------



## DjHighlife (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*



> Viele Tage nun sind vergangen,
> doch Einer noch immer gefangen.
> Niemand sah ihn hier seit langer Zeit,
> ist er auch ein Tag der Heiterkeit?
> ...


Absatz 1 bezieht sich auf den heutigen Tag und die Community hier.


----------



## Nono15 (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ich bin der Ansicht, daß ich dieses Paket verdiene da ich es damals geschafft habe, mein Slot1 Intel ASUS P2B-F Mainboard (440BX-Chipsatz) mittels Spezialadapter Sockel370-auf-Slot1 (mit eigener Spannungsversorgung) bestückt mit einem Celeron 1400 Mhz, 768 MB SD-RAM Arbeitspeicher, 64MB GeForce4TI4200-Grafik, Soundblaster live Soundkarte und einer PCI-ATA-133-Karte mit entsprechend schnellen IBM-Festplatten damals auf Höchstleistung zu trimmen (war schneller als manche P4-Systeme mit schnellerer Taktfrequenz)-> damals über 8000 Punkte im 3D-Mark 2001.
Der Rechner läuft immer noch bei einem Kumpel als Server !!
So eine Leistung für ein altes BX-System (so eine Konfiguration nämlich war lt. Hersteller eigentlich gar nicht möglich)  MUSS einfach honoriert werden 
Das neue System würde meinen XP3200+ endlich ablösen, so dass ich diesen als Server einsetzen könnte


----------



## Limer (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Warum grade ich es verdient habe?

Naja ich bin einfach ein Klasse Typ der gerne mla etwas gewinnen möchte!

Hoffe das reicht als begründung


----------



## PANsVoice (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Warum gerade ich gewinnen sollte?

Aus finanzieller Sicht:
Ich bin keine Schüler, kein Student, habe ein geregeltes Einkommen. Aus finanzieller Sicht gibt es sicher Teilnehmer, die das Paket mehr verdient haben.

Aus EDV-technischer Sicht:
Core2Duo E6600, GTS 8800, 4GB RAM, Windows Vista. Nicht das aktuellste, aber noch spieletauglich. Aus EDV-technischer Sicht gibt es sicher Teilnehmer, die das Paket mehr verdient haben.

Aus Treue-Sicht:
PCGH-Abonnement seit (ich glaube) 2004. Kein Neuling, aber auch kein Mann der ersten Stunde. Aus Treue-Sicht gibt es sicher Teilnehmer, die das Paket mehr verdient haben.

Aus Ich-habe-noch-nie-was-gewonnen-Mitleids-Sicht:
Ich habe von PCGH schon mal eine CeBIT-Freikarte gewonnen. Die Tour zieht also auch nicht. Außerdem hoffe ich noch auf einen Gewinn beim Print-Gewinnspiel.

Die "Einschleim-" und "Tränendrüsendrückmethode":
Natürlich verdient es jeder zu gewinnen.
Natürlich würde sich jeder über den Gewinn freuen.
Natürlich rockt PCGH.
Der eine oder andere möchte den Gewinn verschenken oder bei ebay verkaufen und das Geld an eine karitative Einrichtung spenden (es kommt ja bald Weihnachten). Kann ich leider nicht bestätigen. 


Warum gerade ich gewinnen sollte?
Keine Ahnung. Ich mache es wie bei jedem Gewinnspiel. Ich lasse mich überraschen und hoffe auf etwas Glück.


Gruß
PANsVoice


----------



## thysol (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ich wuerde dass Paket gerne gewinnen weil ich eine 5870 habe aber nur ein Intel Core 2 Quad Q8200 und kein Geld habe mir einen schnelleren Prozessor zu kaufen da ich noch Schueler bin.


----------



## Arkogei (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Weil ich falls ich gewinnen würde meinen Erstgeborenen "PC Games Hardware" taufen würde.


----------



## Hardztyl3r (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ich würde das paket gern gewinnen weil ich erst Vater geworden bin und nun kein Geld zum aufrüsten mehr habe.


----------



## Species0001 (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ich sollte gewinnen, weil ich nur ein armer Student bin (Computer Engineering an der HTW Berlin), der noch immer mit einem inzwischen über 6 Jahre alten PC arbeitet und spielt. (Bitte eine Runde Mitleid. )

Der 3GHz P4 mit Hyper-Threading auf einem 
Intel "Bonanza" D875PBZ Mainboard mit 
2GB DDR RAM und aktuell einer
Radeon 3850 AGP Grafikkarte

hat mir jahrelang treue Dienste geleistet und hat sich seinen Ruhestand redlich verdient.
Ein aktueller Multicore-Prozessor, PCI-E und DDR3 müssen endlich her.


----------



## XPS-Pover (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ich würde sehr gerne gewinnen weil alle Hefte von euch von Nov. 2001 bis heute noch habe und auch Sonderhefte.Und das ohne ein Abbo von euch.Sondern gehe jeden Monat zur Tankstelle und kaufe mir immer die hefte an den Tag wo sie raus kommen .Habe eine alten Pentium 4 und würde so gerne ein neues System aufbauen.



Meine E-Mail Addi wäre senna-1@web.de
Athanasios Papachristou
Mfg


----------



## hotfirefox (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ich sollte gewinnen, dass ich auch mal eine CPU von Intel habe.


----------



## goldfischlein (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

oh. das wäre das richtige für mich! also Studentin verfüg ich über nicht soviel Guthaben....  !


----------



## Rutzke (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Naja, ich gönne den Gewinn jedem, trotzdem will ich den Preis gewinnen, da meine Hardware jetzt auch schon etwas in die Tage gekommen ist.

Mfg


----------



## The_Drizzt (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Liebe PCGH Community,

ich muss zugeben, ich habe mich erst heute bei euch registriert, da ich 
im Forum Hilfe brauchte. Muss aber dazu erst mal sagen, dass euer Forum ziemlich aktiv ist. Das finde ich toll! Mir wurde gleich geholfen. Naja, ich will hier ja nich schleimen  

Warum ich gewinnen will? Nunja... Ich würde mich wahnsinnig über einen Gewinn freuen, zumahl ich noch nie etwas gewonnen habe  ... aber das hört man hier ja oft, hehe... 

Joa, nichtsdestotrotz wünsche ich allen scheene Halloween xD


----------



## Namdnas (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Mein PC zeigt extreme Alterserscheinungen.........er dröhnt, er ruckelt und ist manchmal nur durch gutes Zureden zur Arbeit zu bewegen. 
Da am Ende des Geldes oft noch ganz viel Monat übrig ist, muß mein armer Knecht immer zurückstecken.......dabei würde ich doch so gerne Diablo III spielen......wenn es denn endlich erscheint. 
Naja, und weil man ja nicht nur spielen kann, würde das normale Arbeitstempo sicher auch ordentlich zulegen. 
Ich würde mir wirklich ein Loch in den Bauch freuen, wenn ich den Preis gewinnen würde.

Grüßlis


----------



## Orlyg88 (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Warum sollte ich hier gewinnen?! 
Die Frage lässt sich schnell beantworten:
Stelle zur Zeit für meine Freundin einen PC zusammen und ich glaube über so etwas gutes würde sie sich sehr freuen und außerdem will ich ja auch nur das beste für meine Freundin denn sie hat mir immer wieder durch schwierige Phasen mit Krankheiten und co. geholfen. Daher denke ich hätte sie auch nur das beste Verdient!
Viel Glück an alle User und noch ein schönes WE euch allen!
Bye Bye


----------



## bratak1991 (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Liebes PCGH Team,

zu erst einmal möchte ich euch recht herzlich zum neunten Jahrestag eures Bestehens gratulieren! Seit ca. 3 Jahren bin ich nun Stammleser bei euch, was für mich heisst, dass zu jedem mal online sein, auch ein Abstecher hier her dazu gehört.

Nun, auch ich würde gerne den Core i7 975 gewinnen, nur weiß ich auch, dass die Chance so ziemlich bei 0-1% liegt.

Mein Hintergrund ist der, dass ich mich zum Einen seit ca. 4 Jahren (bin 18) stark mit PC Hardware beschäftige. Mein PC ist selbst zusammengebastelt, und am liebsten würde ich jeden Tag weiter schrauben. Doch leider hat man, wenn man wie ich studiert wenig Geld. 
Ich lebe im Monat von Knapp weniger als 500€. Ich bin im ersten Semester meines Maschinenbaustudiums an der TU Hamburg-Harburg. Allein schon die Studiengebühren und der Semesterbeitrag schlagen jedes halbe Jahr mit 600€ zu Buche. Meine Eltern/Großeltern können mich auch nur minimalistisch unterstützen, so dass ich seit gestern wenigstens BAföG bekomme (82€... das ist arg wenig ).

Nun ist es aber so, dass ich mich in meinem Studium ab dem 3. Semester auf Produktentwicklung und Konstruktion vertiefen möchte. Nur das Problem dabei ist, dass die neueren CAD Programme, mit denen auch bei uns an der TU gearbeitet wird, sehr Rechenintensiv sind. Das heisst, je schneller die CPU, desto schneller kann man sein Projekt beenden, und mit dem nächsten beginnen. Und Zeit, das ist nun mal vor allem an der UNI gleich Geld!
Nur einen so starken Prozessor kann ich mir als "Bettel" Student nicht leisten. Darum liegt meine Hoffnung nun bei euch.

 Ich habe nicht viel Hoffnung, aber manchmal tuen es ja auch 0-1%...

Beste Grüße, Martin.


----------



## tripod (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

klasse sache von euch zum jubiläum so einen prozessor hier zu verlosen 

warum ausgerechnet ich gewinnen sollte, obwohl ich bereits einen i7 920 mein eigen nennen darf?
der 975 is einfach zu teuer... ~793€ atm

im gegenzug würd ich anbieten meinen i7 920 d0 hier zu verlosen 
da der dann mehr oder weniger ungebraucht rumliegen würde


----------



## Veronamo (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Alles Gute, PCGH

Ich habe es verdient endlich mal etwas zu gewinnen, und zudem noch etwas, was ich dringend brauche!


----------



## XD-User (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Liebes PCGH-Team ich wünsche euch alles gute und noch viele weitere Jahre. Ohne mich in irgendeiner Art einzuschleimen, sage ich einfach das der I7 sehr gut für mich wäre, auch wenn ich hier keinen richtigen grund schreibe
(mann könnte ja alles schreiben). Also ich versuch mein Glück und sehe ob ich es schaffe. Wenn ja wäre es sehr schön.


----------



## onkel-bill (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Hallo,
warum ich gewinnen sollte:
Der 975er wäre die ideale Kombination zu meinen beiden HD4890igern.
So könnte ich fürs HWBot Team richtig gute Global Points machen...
Zudem wird er dann von H²O gekühlt, gerade richtig, wenn er bei mir in´s schwitzen kommt!
Gruß
onkel-bill
P.S.: Bitte gebt dem HWBot Team eine kleine Ecke in der PRINT!


----------



## mapim (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ich habe es verdient etwas zu gewinnen, da ich einen Neuen PC brauche.
Mein Aktuelles SYS ist noch Sockel A und das ist schon verdammt alt.


----------



## Henninges (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

ich möchte den i7 gewinnen weil...weil...weil ich noch nie bei euch was gewonnen habe...


----------



## aRadau (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Weil mein PC mal wieder neue Hardware vertragen könnte und ihm so eine CPU gut stehen würde


----------



## Bagorolin (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ich habe verdient zu gewinnen, weil mein jetziger PC schon richtig alt ist (AMD Athlon XP 2400+ auf einer ASRock K7VT4A+ (Socket 462) mit einer GeForce FX 5700 und 1,5 GB RAM). Daher will ich mir sowieso ein neues System kaufen. Das Geld dass ich dann bei CPU und Motherboard sparen würde, könnte ich in die anderen Komponenten stecken um dem CPU auch gerecht zu werden!

Ich bin zur Zeit noch Schüler an einem Technischem Gymnasium, aber mache nächstes Jahr mein Abitur und will dann Informationstechnik studieren. Das heißt ich wüsste nicht nur in meiner Freizeit das System gut zu nutzen!

PS: Gratulation zum Jubiläum!


----------



## neo270586 (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

liebes PCGamesHardware Team 

warum ich es verdient habe etwas bei euch zu gewinnen?
hmmm
1. langjähriger Fan eurer Zeitschrift,
2. absoluter Pechvogel,
3. bisher einziger Gewinn meines Lebens war ein Schweißarmband bei euch!
4. ihr bei mir die Startseite seit 

gebt meinem Glück einen ruck


----------



## Slim1 (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Also ich hätte zwei vorschläge:

1. KP

2. weil ich es einfach hammer finden würde wenn ich ihn gewinnen würde, wie ich dann meine Freunde nerven kann mit, was für ein schlechten PC sie haben, und meinen derzeitigen Pc würde ich dann vllt. meinem kleinen cousin geben damit dieser mal richtig ordentlich Landwirtschaftssimulator spielen kann.


----------



## Lindt (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ich würde gerne gewinnen, da ich als Schüler wohl ansonsten in den nächsten Jahren nie auch nur in die Nähe den Genuß eines XE Prozessors kommen kann. Auserdem wollte ich mein jetztige Hardwar sowieso erneuern (Celeron D 3,06 Ghz, Msi Board, und nur eine S3 Onboard Graka), ich brauch jedoch Geld! Also, wenn ich nicht gewinne, muss ich wohl noch etwas länger auf ein Update warten.

In der Hoffnung zu gewinnen,

Lindt


----------



## tammer (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Hallo,
warum ich dieses Paket verdiene?
Weil ich und meine 2 Geschwister uns den PC Teilen müssen! Dort is leider ne schwache AGP (2600XT) drin und ein Asrock Motherboard. Ich und meine Schwester sowie mein Bruder würden uns extrem freuen wenn wir was gewinnen würden, wir alle hätten da was zu feiern.

Ich selbst lese sehr Gerne PC Games Hardware und bin mit der Qualität der Zeitschrift bestens zufrieden.
Falls es doch nicht klappt wäre ich über ein Headset sehr glücklich, da unser jetztiger (Sennheiser PC150) an der linken Ohrmuschel kein richtigen Ton ausgibt.

Vielen Dank für die Chance 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Taigao (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Huhu zusammen 8)

Ich habe das Packet verdient, weil ich mit dem Super netten Intel mit Arbeiter der auf der Gamescom neben einem Wafer saß. Solange über die neuen Intel Prozessoren geredet haben . Das ich ihn jetzt auch gerne haben mag .
Für die frage wieso ich mir dann keinen kaufe :
I have not  the Money **FG**

Liebe Grüße euer Taigao


----------



## uN4m3d (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Nunja, ich bin Grundwehrdienstleistender und müsste über 3 Monate arbeiten, um mir das Teil leisten zu können - Ist das nicht Grund genug !?


----------



## hayabusa1300 (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Mhh...
...ich war extra auf der Gamescom um bei eurem Stand ne Chance auf ein MMX300 zu haben, aber das wurde nix 
...beim Heft-Gewinnspiel gewinns ich bestimmt auch nicht 
...das einzige mal, dass ich in meinem Leben was gewonnen hab war als ich 8 war, eine Löwenzahn CD 
...da verdiene ich doch nen Trostpreis 
...und meinen alten PC spende ich meiner Schule


----------



## Kapitan (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ich könnte mit diesem Prozessor unser "Team 70335" im Kapf gegen Alzheimer noch mehr unterstützen.


----------



## kafer (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Da mein AMD Duron 700Mhz (Sockel7) eher in den Ruhestand gehört als sich tagtäglich für mich darum zu quälen!


----------



## wfmb1747 (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ich sollte gewinnen weil ich noch nie etwas gewonnen habe und im November Geburstag habe!

Ein Geburstagsgeschenk von PCGH , wäre toll !!!!!!!!!


----------



## FloFerrari (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ich verdienen es wirklich zu gewinnen, weil ich noch wirklich nie etwas gewonnen habe und einfach viel mehr Pech habe, als ich verdient hätte.


----------



## LanceVance (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Könnte jetzt natürlich damit argumentieren, was für ein klasse Newsformat seit (was ja auch stimmt) und das ich noch nie gewonnen hätte und es daher besonders verdient hätte. Das haben jedoch schon andere gemacht - meinem Beitrag würde also ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal fehlen.

Habe ich dieses Paket verdient? Ich weiss es nicht, gibt sicherlich auch Andere, die es auch gut einsetzen könnten. Ob ich es mir wünschen würde? Na klar! Schließlich ist mein Rechner-System (A64 3200, 9800 Pro und 2 GB Speicher) schon ordentlich in die Jahre gekommen und eine Upgrade steht sowieso an. Wüsste die Komponenten also einzusetzen und das gesparte Geld würde u. U. in ne WaKü investiert ^^


----------



## TobiasEssen1985 (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Warum ich dieses Gewinnpaket verdient habe? Ganz einfach : ich hab mir an diesem Wochenende zwei Spiele angesehen ein Eishockeyspiel in Essen und ein Fussballspiel in Köln und beide Spiele waren der reinste Horror. Also sage ich irgendwas positives muss der 31.10.2009 doch mitsich bringen . Und da käme doch dieses Ultra-krasse-superaffengeile-monstermässige-galaktischgute-göttliche dingen von Intel und PCGH einfach nur gut! 

Besten Gruss der Tobi


----------



## Tytator (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ich verdiene echt einen der genialen Preise, weil ich ein armer Maschinenbaustudent bin und das ganze Geld schon für ein Soundsystem und ein Notebook verballert hab. Außerdem leide ich unter hohen Stromkosten, weshalb kein Geld für neue High-End Hardware bleibt, da die alte Technik irgendwie betrieben werden muss


----------



## misterwolle (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Das Beste, was man Kindern mitgeben kann, außer handfesten Lebensregeln,
ist gute Hardware und Testbericht von PC Games Hardware.
Deshalb hat meine Tochter und ich dieses Paket verdient.


----------



## Duron (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Süßes sonst gibs Saures!!


----------



## Marcel GX (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ganz ehrlich, ich würde das Teil im Gewinnfall verkaufen und das Geld fürs Studium sparen.


----------



## Captain-Fireball (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Es kann nur einen Gewinner geben.... MICH


----------



## Explosiv (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Ich möchte nur die Zeitschrift gewinnen , wer braucht schon den Prozessor  !

Glückwunsch PCGH und allen Redis die dazu beitragen 

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## lienchen123 (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Weil mein PC kaputt ist und ich mir neue Teile kaufen muß und ich jetzt am Pc eines Freundes sitze  und dann hätte ich schon mal ein Anfang für den nächsten PC


----------



## fragapple (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Weil ich ich bin.


----------



## Seko39 (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Weil mein 5 Jahrer alter Aldi PC gepimpt werden möchte und ich noch nie was gewonnen hab


----------



## elkyyy (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Weil mein System humpelt, ächzt und eiert -- ich und mein AlterEgo, das auf Kabelabfall versessen ist, würden also BITTE, BITTE, BITTE diese GANZ tollen Gewinne allem Halloween Candy vorziehn. Ich schick Euch auch als Dank ein Bild vom AlterEgo! -- bekleidet, aber trotzdem abscheulich.


----------



## platypus (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

weil ich ein GANZ tolles Geekgirl bin, das all das braucht


----------



## Nebo1981 (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

BEim Umzug ist meine Komplette Heft-Sammlung verloren gegangen...


----------



## optimistin (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

1. weil ich vor ein paar Tagen Geburtstag hatte und mich über ein nachträgl. Geschenk meiner Lieblings-Website  sehr freuen würde; 2. leidet mein PC unter enormer Altersschwäche; 3. könnte ich einen verdammt gutaussehenden Hardware-Freak mit dem ordnungsgemässem Einbau beauftragen und ihn im Anschluss evtl. heiraten ; 4. sollten die fast-letzten die ersten sein! 

P.S.: Happy Birthday zum 9.!


----------



## Streichholz84 (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Weil ich auch endlich mal was gewinnen will


----------



## Strike (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Weil mir wie meinen 464 Vorpostern auch kein guter Grund einfällt, ich aber so ehrlich bin und es zugebe.


----------



## hawk89ger (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Weil ich jeden Tag diese Seite besuche (soweit es mir möglich ist)
Und das Packet sehr gut mein kleines Heim und meinen Rechner verschönern würde.
Desweiteren bin ich wahrscheinlich einer der letzten, der schreibt, der es haben möchte.

Gruß hawk89ger


----------



## Sk1p3r (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Weil ich, seit dem ich die PCGH vor 2 Jahren entdeckt habe, total begeistert davon bin und mir seit dem jede Ausgabe gekauft habe. Ich finds toll, dass ihr immer so interessante Artikel bringt und hoffe das bleibt auf mindestens  noch weitere 9 Jahre bestehen!

MfG Sk1p3r


----------



## Spyware (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

*Gewinnen kann jeder, der in einem Kommentar zu dieser Nachricht erklärt, warum gerade er dieses Paket verdient.

1. Weil ich bei euch noch nie etwas gewonnen habe.
2. Weil mein PC schon über 4 Jahre alt ist und irgendeine Hexe heute meine Grafikkarte vernichtet hat.
3. Weil mein PC kaputt ist und ich deshalb hier gerade nur einen Laptop habe, der schon über 7 Jahre alt ist..P4 2Ghz, 512mb Ram, 32Mb Grafik etc....und darauf im Moment für die Uni arbeiten muss.
4. Weil ich jedes eurer Hefte in den letzten Jahren gekauft habe.
5. Weil ich Spyware heiße...und wenn ihr mich gewinnen lässt, dann   verspreche ich, dass es keine Spyware mehr auf euren Computern geben wird
6. Weil ich endlich mal aktuelle Spiele ausprobieren will.
7. Weil ich dieses Jahr bis jetzt ganz brav und artig war und heute keine kleinen Kinder erschreckt habe^^
8. Weil ich dann damit angeben will.
9. Weil ich damit eure Folding@Home Gruppe unterstützen würde.
10. Weil ich es einfach verdient hab

lg und  Happy Halloween** (auch wenn ichs nicht mag^^)!

Spyware

ps: Wer zuletzt lacht, lacht am besten! 
*


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (1. November 2009)

*AW: 9 Jahre PC Games Hardware: großes Gewinnspiel in Ausgabe 11/2009 plus Online-Gewinnspiel*

Das Gewinnspiel ist beendet; daher hab ich den Thread geschlossen.


----------

